# Recent Picture of You



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 11, 2006)

Okay- I did a forum search and only hit on topics for bad pics, no make up pics, halloween pics and people making whole threads just to show a few pics of themselves. 
Frankly, that surprised me. I like to see whom I am talking to so how about a recent picture thread where we can all shine and show our faces?  
( Yes, I realize we can post them on our profiles but it seems like it can be fun and enjoyable this way,too)  

I would like this thread to show any pic of you that you want at any time- just make it recent  
Pics of vacations, gatherings, events, happy times or things you simply want to share are certainly welcome here 

http://www.imageshack.us - this link allows you to upload your images to post here- please feel free to message me if you need any assistance 

Here's some of mine to get it started....


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Seems like there is one picture of you that is more than recent... 
(Pics will be coming later, when I'm ready to do some...)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Seems like there is one picture of you that is more than recent...
> (Pics will be coming later, when I'm ready to do some...)



hahahahahhaaha- yeah digital camera ownership is quite recent for me too so I dont pay attention to the date stamp and have soooooo many new pics with the wrong date on them..... some I remember to change when I load them to my computer but most of the time I forget..:blink:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh! I want to play. This is how I wear my make-up when I want to piss off work: 

View attachment IMG_0281.jpg


----------



## ripley (Oct 13, 2006)

Me, 9/20. No makeup, unbrushed hair. The horror. 

View attachment me2.jpg


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 13, 2006)

You have beautiful skin, Ripley, and I LOVE your nose.


----------



## ripley (Oct 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You have beautiful skin, Ripley, and I LOVE your nose.


Aw, thanks you lil sweetie. :blush: From the side though my nose is sharp and looks like something you'd use to chop wood.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2006)

ripley said:


> Me, 9/20. No makeup, unbrushed hair. The horror.


Horror?  Where? I must be blind...


----------



## elle camino (Oct 13, 2006)

good thing i got this stupid webcam or else how were people going to see unflattering, grainy photos of what i look like after class, sick and greasyfaced, scowling at the internet in my pajamas.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 13, 2006)

edit: ahaha look at my chubby little fist. how did i not notice that before?


----------



## grizz (Oct 13, 2006)

I figger I'll be the token guy in this thread 
Here's me like 5 minutes ago, I look scraggly, I know, but I'm just starting up on growing in the winter coat.


----------



## CitizenKabuto (Oct 13, 2006)

Alright Ladies go ahead and Drink up my beauty like a fine bottle of Boones Farm Strawberry wine..... 

View attachment GQ2.JPG


----------



## EvilBob (Oct 13, 2006)

Pic 1 is me standing around while my better-half rode something I knew I wouldn't be able to squeeze myself into! 

Beware though... the ears give me awesome powers.






Then there is my sweety climbing on top of Mt. Scott in a golden teacup...


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 13, 2006)

I love the Tea Cup photo! It is sooo cute! And here is one of me...


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 13, 2006)

CitizenKabuto said:


> Alright Ladies go ahead and Drink up my beauty like a fine bottle of Boones Farm Strawberry wine.....


Is it just me, or do you have a passing resemblance to Bill Murrey?


----------



## ripley (Oct 13, 2006)

That teacup picture is TOO CUTE!


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 13, 2006)

Yay, here's me. The picture is a year and a half old, I'm currently much more emo... 

And I'm the one in the back. The male-ish one. -.-

=Divals


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 14, 2006)

while this isnt the best picture of me, it is the most recent - this is my bf and I at our first U of M football game


----------



## Emma (Oct 14, 2006)

This is me last Thursday night at my friends house. After 2 mash pills, a shit load of alcohol and just coming down from a couple of bong hits of salvia. Excuse the no make up I'd had to wipe it all off because i'd been so fucked it was all over my face. New hair cut too. I'm not actually pissed off in this picture, just look it. 






I'm not normally this ugly.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 14, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I would like this thread to show any pic of you that you want at any time- just make it recent


Last week. Sitting in a sidewalk cafe, reflected in the restaurant's window. The hour was wonderfully off-peak.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 14, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Last week. Sitting in a sidewalk cafe, reflected in the restaurant's window. The hour was wonderfully off-peak.



Gorgeous photo, BB..


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 14, 2006)

tinkerbell said:


> while this isnt the best picture of me, it is the most recent - this is my bf and I at our first U of M football game



GO MICHIGAN!!!

Rachael


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 14, 2006)

Taken last night, in spite of a severely overdue confrontation between my eyebrows and the tweezers:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 14, 2006)

OH! I like you as a redhead! (I don't pluck my brows either. I have better things to do.)


----------



## CitizenKabuto (Oct 15, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Is it just me, or do you have a passing resemblance to Bill Murrey?



LOL NO This is a Mugsfot from Smoking Gun!! I just always though this photo should be called 'Rock Bottom'

J


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 15, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Last week. Sitting in a sidewalk cafe, reflected in the restaurant's window. The hour was wonderfully off-peak.




That's a great pic! I love it 

That teacup pic is awesome too- great idea for a photo opportunity


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 15, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> GO MICHIGAN!!!
> 
> Rachael



  That was our first Michigan game - it was awesome!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 15, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Taken last night, in spite of a severely overdue confrontation between my eyebrows and the tweezers:




To hell with tweezers...
I just shave right down the middle of my uni-brow


MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MoonGoddess (Oct 15, 2006)

_What wonderful pictures everyone! Here is the most recent of me...a few weeks old._


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 15, 2006)

tinkerbell said:


> That was our first Michigan game - it was awesome!!!



I live in California, so it will be a while before I get to go to my first Michigan game. Maybe when I win the lottery! LOL

Rachael


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 15, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> To hell with tweezers...
> I just shave right down the middle of my uni-brow
> 
> 
> MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



I just go and get them waxed...much easier and don't have tweeze as much.

Rachael


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 15, 2006)

I cant believe I am going to be 29 in May.....I look so effing young!!!!!!!! And no I dont have colour contacts, lol, my eyes switch back and forth from blue to green. It's odd I know....but they have done that since I was a child.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 15, 2006)

Still checking back for the following pix:

1. Sadien in her new preppy outfit......with the eyeliner still on.  
2. Ned Sonntag with a crew cut. 
3. Ripley in her new snowmobiling outfit (saw the snow you got and am very jealous)  

All of the pictures are great. 

-Spanky


----------



## elle camino (Oct 15, 2006)

last night. drunk. 
check out the super attractive bloodshot eyes.


----------



## RedHotAva (Oct 15, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _What wonderful pictures everyone! Here is the most recent of me...a few weeks old._



Your hair is SO PRETTY!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Oct 15, 2006)

RedHotAva said:


> Your hair is SO PRETTY!



_
Awww....thanks sweetie! I will let you in on a little secret...it's a wig! I lost all my hair during cancer treatments a little while ago. And it never really grew back properly (think dog with mange). So I just wear a wig. Ebay. I always buy from the same person. And never pay more than 30.00. It is the same as my natural color would be though.

Do I miss my own hair? Hell yes. But I don't spend money on lots of shampoo, and I never have a bad hair day.

BTW...you are simply LOVELY! I adore your profile pic...what a stunner you are.

Here is one more shot-_


----------



## RedHotAva (Oct 15, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _
> Awww....thanks sweetie! I will let you in on a little secret...it's a wig! I lost all my hair during cancer treatments a little while ago. And it never really grew back properly (think dog with mange). So I just wear a wig. Ebay. I always buy from the same person. And never pay more than 30.00. It is the same as my natural color would be though.
> 
> Do I miss my own hair? Hell yes. But I don't spend money on lots of shampoo, and I never have a bad hair day.
> ...




Well you picked a BEAUTIFUL head of hair for yourself! It looks like you have natural movie star locks.

And thank you for the compliment! :bow:


----------



## mossystate (Oct 16, 2006)

Me..a week ago..give or take...it is the picture I will show if I need ro appear to be almost innocent 

View attachment sdglc.jpg


----------



## Spanky (Oct 16, 2006)

...with a fresh 1/4" cut. Didn't crack the camera lens taking the shot, so it should be ok. Anything would look good next to that shot of Mossy above. 

View attachment mainpic.JPG


----------



## rainyday (Oct 16, 2006)

mossystate said:


> ...it is the picture I will show if I need ro appear to be almost innocent


Picture or not, Mo, I'm not buying it. 

And I'm envying the styling ease of both MoonGoddess and Spanky!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 16, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Me..a week ago..give or take...it is the picture I will show if I need ro appear to be almost innocent



Mossy, you have a truly interesting face and some engaging eyes - Im jealous to note that you werent wearing make up when that pic was taken :blink:


----------



## ATrueFA (Oct 16, 2006)

Heres a scary elcheapo webcam pic of me from a few minutes ago....


Dave 

View attachment 101606a.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 16, 2006)

I can never say no to picture threads. Everyone is so shiny and adorable.

This week, playin' with my newly found camera. My room is actually clean now, unlike a few days ago.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 16, 2006)

^^^lol- I tend to crop out my room back ground on my pics so others wont see.......  

Nice pic, True


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 16, 2006)

Spanky said:


> ...with a fresh 1/4" cut. Didn't crack the camera lens taking the shot, so it should be ok. Anything would look good next to that shot of Mossy above.


Wait..didn't you have oscar the grouch as your avatar? I'm glad you switched  hubba hubba


----------



## Spanky (Oct 16, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Wait..didn't you have oscar the grouch as your avatar? I'm glad you switched  hubba hubba



Thanks <blush>. I think if I had taken the shot from inside a trash can, with a trash can lid on my head, no one would've noticed.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 16, 2006)

Spanky said:


> Thanks <blush>. I think if I had taken the shot from inside a trash can, with a trash can lid on my head, no one would've noticed.


Psssttt..I don't know if you know this..but Oscar is green and fuzzy and well..you're not green 

lol

Ok here's me. One from a month ago and one from the other night in my new glasses.

Please don't hate me cause I be beautiful ok people View attachment 10541


View attachment 10542


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Oct 16, 2006)

Just me playing with my makeup and smiling like I usually do 

View attachment 1234.jpg


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Oct 16, 2006)

And one more for the general idea okay I'm a goober 

View attachment facieface.jpg


View attachment peeper.jpg


View attachment October2006 036.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 17, 2006)

Taken two nights ago, Saturday night. Lorna came to stay over and we got loads of chinese food. I love this pic - for some reason I look like a giant, and Lorna has the most brilliant prawn cracker tusks!


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 17, 2006)

This was taken like... 5 min. ago, just felt like showing the new ink ^_^ (However you can see college is taking a toll on me, note the sleep deprived look and lack of shaving lol)


----------



## supersoup (Oct 17, 2006)

NIIIIIICE TAT!!!

i'm a bit of a tattoo addict, i think yours is gorgeous! i'll be getting one on each shoulder in that same spot after christmas.


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 17, 2006)

supersoup said:


> NIIIIIICE TAT!!!
> 
> i'm a bit of a tattoo addict, i think yours is gorgeous! i'll be getting one on each shoulder in that same spot after christmas.



Thanx alot ^_^. I admit I'm an addict to, this is 4 in just over a year lol. I'm drawing up my next one and all I'm really sure of now is that it will involve roses and skeletons, and that it is gonna be HUGE. Very least from the middle of my thigh to my collar bone ^_^. Just from my lil basic sketches, I already know it is gonna be hawt


----------



## supersoup (Oct 17, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Thanx alot ^_^. I admit I'm an addict to, this is 4 in just over a year lol. I'm drawing up my next one and all I'm really sure of now is that it will involve roses and skeletons, and that it is gonna be HUGE. Very least from the middle of my thigh to my collar bone ^_^. Just from my lil basic sketches, I already know it is gonna be hawt


niiiiiiice! i wish i could draw my own, but i only sketch around for fun, i'm not any good. my next two are going to be skulls and crossbones, a little boy and a little girl, for my godkids. i'm stoked!!


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 17, 2006)

supersoup said:


> niiiiiiice! i wish i could draw my own, but i only sketch around for fun, i'm not any good. my next two are going to be skulls and crossbones, a little boy and a little girl, for my godkids. i'm stoked!!



Awwww, thats cute, I really like that idea. Yea, i'm just starting to get better as an artist. And I'm gettin better with the tattooing, I did the outside wing on myself, and I think it came out very well if I do say so myself ^_^. But yea, i'm lovin your idea, u have any other pieces?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 17, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Awwww, thats cute, I really like that idea. Yea, i'm just starting to get better as an artist. And I'm gettin better with the tattooing, I did the outside wing on myself, and I think it came out very well if I do say so myself ^_^. But yea, i'm lovin your idea, u have any other pieces?


you did some of it yourself?! niiiiice. and yeah, i have tattoos on my forearms. dude, you are too awesome!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 17, 2006)

This is a pretty irresistible thread. Everybody is so cute! (I always think that here.) And I have a new iMac with the built-in camera, and hence thousands of shots of myself pale-n-exhausted to choose from (all within the last coupla weeks). I look awful dead-serious in the first three but the others leftover are all psychomaniacally goofy and I ain't quite ready to show them here. The bottom right one I just took a few minutes ago to wave at everybody! (one of these things...is not like-the-other) Plus I'm working my Hi-Helens in it for the FAs! Whee!


----------



## Tina (Oct 17, 2006)

I always love these threads. It's great to see what everyone looks like. 

This is probably the most recent I have, which was taken last month -- another silly face. Was taken the same time as my avatar pic. 

View attachment 100_1443sm.jpg


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## elle camino (Oct 17, 2006)

alright i know i'm posting a lot in here, but i think these are effing hilarious. mostly because they'd easily fit into the no-makeup picture thread, the unflattering picture thread, and any number of foodie fetish threads (i'd imagine).
screenshots my friend took of me + milkshake. 








no, i do not know why she took them, much less saved them, much less sent them to me. pretty sure she was trying to show me how ridiculously out of hand my love for that milkshake was. 


edit: also i love that picture, tina. you're a photogenic lady.


----------



## Tina (Oct 17, 2006)

So what? Post to your heart's content, elle.  I like seeing the pictures, and the one at the bottom in particular. That one maybe should go in the food porn thread on the Foodee Board, 'cause with the look on your face, it seems that yummy milkshake is doing something, uh, netherworldly for you...  

And thanks for the compliment. :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 17, 2006)

It is not possible to post too many pics of yourself in this thread  
POST POST POST 'em- they are beautiful and all welcome here 

@ Knotty- I love your tattoo, too, you cutie  

ok, le attention whore is going to post more now


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 17, 2006)

I couldnt help but join in View attachment myspace2.jpg


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 17, 2006)

isn't so recent. It was taken in August of this year, I really need to whip out the camera soon. Maybe today...


----------



## Tina (Oct 17, 2006)

Ella, you have the most adorable little overbite.

GEF, not everyone can pull off the Bettie Page bangs. You can.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 17, 2006)

Tina said:


> Ella, you have the most adorable little overbite.
> 
> GEF, not everyone can pull off the Bettie Page bangs. You can.



LOL Tina I think I love you!
I hate my overbite but if I try to hide it I look like I'm pissed at the world


----------



## Tina (Oct 17, 2006)

Honey, don't hide it, it truly is lovely.

I had a friend who you remind me of, looks-wise. You look like you could be sisters, except that her eyes are blue. Same overbite, too, and I always thought that it was her overbite that made her look not just beautiful, but also adorable. Never hide what makes you 'you,' Ella. A cookie-cutter world would be so boring. Be proud -- you are beautiful _and_ adorable!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 17, 2006)

Tina said:


> Ella, you have the most adorable little overbite.
> 
> GEF, not everyone can pull off the Bettie Page bangs. You can.



Lol- you're the second person on dimensions to mention a "Bettie Page" reference to me - I had no idea who she was until then....
Thanks  
Thought I would google up a couple of her pics so others could see who we're talking about





@Ella Bella- you're just a gorgeous woman across the board- I love your shiny flowing locks

_Edited at poster's request._


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's me 2 months ago.

View attachment 188me.jpg​


----------



## supersoup (Oct 17, 2006)

my aunt was just over and insisted on playing makeup. holy black eyeliner batman!!! ugh...i don't like it. but you CAN see the awesome mark my puppy left on my nose.


----------



## Tina (Oct 17, 2006)

Supersoup, you are very beautiful (and BTW, welcome to Dims!!). I think the black is kind of severe for your coloring, but a dark brown might be nice. What kind of a puppy do you have? I loves puppies!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 17, 2006)

Tina said:


> Supersoup, you are very beautiful (and BTW, welcome to Dims!!). I think the black is kind of severe for your coloring, but a dark brown might be nice. What kind of a puppy do you have? I loves puppies!


oh yeah, i know, i hate it...my aunt is a huuuge fan of the black, so that's why it's there. and my pup is a scottie dog, maggie may! and thanks for thinkin i'm purrty!


----------



## Paul (Oct 17, 2006)

WOW!!!!! You claim to hate it Supersoup---Grrrrrhh! YOU ARE VERY PRETTY in that picture--lovely. Thanks for posting a wonderful picture of a beautiful girl. 

That picture made my day Supersoup.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

elle camino said:


> screenshots my friend took of me + milkshake.



You're asking to be internet stalked by me, missy.


----------



## Checksum Panic (Oct 17, 2006)

pic thread eh? Hmmm I'm in, so here r the 2 most recent pics I could find on the old compy.

View attachment sad panda22.jpg


View attachment k4.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 17, 2006)

^^Oh my... cutie


----------



## eightyseven (Oct 18, 2006)

tinkerbell said:


> while this isnt the best picture of me, it is the most recent - this is my bf and I at our first U of M football game



GO BLUE!!! I'm there every Saturday in autumn


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 18, 2006)

These are from last week.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 18, 2006)

Checksum Panic said:


> pic thread eh? Hmmm I'm in, so here r the 2 most recent pics I could find on the old compy.
> 
> View attachment 10605
> 
> ...



ohhhh those eyes again Meow:smitten:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 18, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> These are from last week.



well, well, well. we have a new entrant in the AFG female ridiculous online flirting club. :smitten:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 18, 2006)

I hope this isn't too late - I wanted to play too. This was last weekend.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome idea for a thread. I love this stuff.

Here's my barely posed recent picture that I got off the camera last night. I spent the weekend in Antigua Guatemala, and of course, I had to check out the architectural history in the Spanish ruins. 

View attachment AntiguaSmall.jpg


----------



## HugKiss (Oct 18, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Here's me 2 months ago.
> 
> View attachment 10595​


GREAT photo!!!! Can't wait to see you at the NJ Mini Bash! 

HugsKiss


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 18, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Awesome idea for a thread. I love this stuff.
> 
> Here's my barely posed recent picture that I got off the camera last night. I spent the weekend in Antigua Guatemala, and of course, I had to check out the architectural history in the Spanish ruins.



Wonderful! I absolutely hope to visit Guatemala in the future.


----------



## HugKiss (Oct 18, 2006)

Jay,

That is a beautiful area. You, as always, are a HOTTIE! :eat2:

HugKiss


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 18, 2006)

I hope this works.

Here's a picture of me taken last month when I was in Baltimore at a comic book convention:







Dennis


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 18, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Awesome idea for a thread. I love this stuff.
> 
> Here's my barely posed recent picture that I got off the camera last night. I spent the weekend in Antigua Guatemala, and of course, I had to check out the architectural history in the Spanish ruins.


I love love love love love the hair cut...the ruins are nice too


----------



## Tad (Oct 18, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> I hate my overbite but if I try to hide it I look like I'm pissed at the world



I had never realized that you had an overbite, but I always thought that--in the pics where you don't look pissed with the world  --you have an adorable mouth/jaw/lower face/something like that, but I was never quite sure what was distinct about it. To the best of my knowledge I've never had a thing for overbites, but I guess somehow it just works on you.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 18, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Awesome idea for a thread. I love this stuff.
> 
> Here's my barely posed recent picture that I got off the camera last night. I spent the weekend in Antigua Guatemala, and of course, I had to check out the architectural history in the Spanish ruins.



I love this pic beautiful background & you are a cutie :smitten:


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Awesome idea for a thread. I love this stuff.
> 
> Here's my barely posed recent picture that I got off the camera last night. I spent the weekend in Antigua Guatemala, and of course, I had to check out the architectural history in the Spanish ruins



Dude, you look so much like one of the guys on my polo team it frightens me lol.


----------



## Jes (Oct 18, 2006)

see the last page of the Lunch with Jes thread over on the EAST board. Lots of pix of members from the weekend before last. I look particularly insane, but in a fun way. And someone very kindly said I look nice in green.

Oooh! A special prize to the first person who picks out my one (yes, one!) dimple.


----------



## Tad (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey Ren, how come you never mentioned that you are cause-traffic-accidents-just-walking-down-the-street gorgeous?

Oh, and to play along, this is about the most recent I have, from the company picnic last month. I was feeling miserable with a bug of some sort, but since most of the rest of the management team couldn't make it I figured I should go anyway. Hence the lying down and looking somewhat glazed.

-Ed

PS I have some others where you can see more than my bald head, but I'd need someone with photo editting software to cut/smudge out the innocent around me.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> see the last page of the Lunch with Jes thread over on the EAST board. Lots of pix of members from the weekend before last. I look particularly insane, but in a fun way. And someone very kindly said I look nice in green.
> 
> Oooh! A special prize to the first person who picks out my one (yes, one!) dimple.



The dimple is on your right cheek. What do I win please?
P.S. You looked purty at your party.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 18, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Dude, you look so much like one of the guys on my polo team it frightens me lol.



That's crazy! So do you! 

BTW, how are you guys ranked right now? Any love?


----------



## Aliena (Oct 18, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Awesome idea for a thread. I love this stuff.
> 
> Here's my barely posed recent picture that I got off the camera last night. I spent the weekend in Antigua Guatemala, and of course, I had to check out the architectural history in the Spanish ruins.



WoW Jay, how awesomely adventuresome. Those ruins look enticing; a person could spend hours in them exploring. Great picture; thanks for sharing!

Everyone looks sooooooo good!!! This *IS* a neat-O thread!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 18, 2006)

I hate the way my hair always has to poof up but I do like my new blue dress


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 18, 2006)

I wish my hair poofed at ALL, darlin'. You look lovely. I like that dress, too. It's very flattering on you.


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> That's crazy! So do you!
> 
> BTW, how are you guys ranked right now? Any love?



You know us polo guys, were all hot lol. 

a mad hard sport, takes skill and a really hot body. very popular in greenwich, ct or california. even thought polo players are stoners any girl wants them because they r just so ridiculously good looking. oh and water polo guys come with water polo hair...oh yea. I love that definiton  lol

But yea, were ranked 8th now, Navy isn't in our league so the loss didnt count, were lookin good, 2 weeks until confrence championships, and I can't wait ^_^


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 18, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> You know us polo guys, were all hot lol.


 you got that right :eat2:


----------



## supersoup (Oct 18, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> you got that right :eat2:


i second this comment!!


----------



## Paul (Oct 18, 2006)

Miss Vickie,

You don't need your hair to be poofed at all...from your avitar you have very beautiful hair. Many women will envy you for your lovely hair and most men drool over it. :smitten: :wubu: :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey hey  Im always trying to post a picture on here but i havent figured it out yet. So lets see if this works 
Sasha


----------



## supersoup (Oct 18, 2006)

whoooa hot girl.

you're pretty!!


----------



## eightyseven (Oct 18, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Hey hey  Im always trying to post a picture on here but i havent figured it out yet. So lets see if this works
> Sasha



OW OW!!!


----------



## Mia Davina (Oct 18, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _
> Awww....thanks sweetie! I will let you in on a little secret...it's a wig! I lost all my hair during cancer treatments a little while ago. And it never really grew back properly (think dog with mange). So I just wear a wig. Ebay. I always buy from the same person. And never pay more than 30.00. It is the same as my natural color would be though._






give me a link to where you buy your wigs?


----------



## Checksum Panic (Oct 18, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Hey hey  Im always trying to post a picture on here but i havent figured it out yet. So lets see if this works
> Sasha



It worked!And its a very cute pic


----------



## Mia Davina (Oct 18, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> isn't so recent. It was taken in August of this year, I really need to whip out the camera soon. Maybe today...




dood... you look like a chubby version of my cousin!!! Honestly... she could stand to gain some weight! But your face is just so uncanningly similar to hers!!


----------



## Mia Davina (Oct 18, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> These are from last week.




I want that outfit!!!


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 18, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Awesome idea for a thread. I love this stuff.
> 
> Here's my barely posed recent picture that I got off the camera last night. I spent the weekend in Antigua Guatemala, and of course, I had to check out the architectural history in the Spanish ruins.



All I can say is WOW!!! And the scenery is nice too! 

:smitten: 

Rachael


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 18, 2006)

This photo was taken this month. It is me and the little kitten that hubby found. We gave her to a professional caretaker because we thought it best that she have someone that could provide a nursing cat and round the clock care. I miss her bunches and console myself with the thought that we'll get her back when she's older.   

View attachment Me and Sooty, October 2006.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 19, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I wish my hair poofed at ALL, darlin'. You look lovely. I like that dress, too. It's very flattering on you.



Awww thank you Miss Vickie  :kiss2: 

Btw, I like your new avatar pic- it's a good shot of you


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 19, 2006)

supersoup said:


> whoooa hot girl.
> 
> you're pretty!!



I agree- she's gorgeous 

So is Renaissance Woman


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 19, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> All I can say is WOW!!! And the scenery is nice too!
> 
> :smitten:
> 
> Rachael


 
Thanks! I'm glad you guys liked the pic...I went out the night before, I slept about 2 hours, drank coffee and went to the ruins. Not the most picture perfect context for a photo, lol. And I then my buddy snaps the pic in the middle of our conversation...but, hey, it's the most recent! 

If you ever have a chance to go to Antigua, do it. What an amazing place.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 19, 2006)

Gallagher and I.  

View attachment me and gallagher.JPG


My first nephew, Leo. :wubu: 

View attachment Jeff and Leo.JPG


Black and White picture of me.

View attachment jeff.JPG


I was camera shy so Grandma Swan (the boy's Grandmother) hid my face and gave me bunny ears. :doh:  

View attachment jeff1.JPG


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

That doesn't look like bunny ears...


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 19, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> That doesn't look like bunny ears...



yeah...:doh: 

well she was wiggling them like bunny ears.


they kinda look like bull horns, huh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

You could say so...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Gallagher and I.
> 
> 
> Black and White picture of me.
> ...



ST - you look adorable w/bunny ears or devil horns. :happy:


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 19, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Hey hey  Im always trying to post a picture on here but i havent figured it out yet. So lets see if this works
> Sasha




You're gorgeous! :smitten: 


Hugs


Dennis


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 19, 2006)

edx said:


> Oh, and to play along, this is about the most recent I have...Ed



Awww...Tad! Ed! Cute.


----------



## seavixen (Oct 19, 2006)

Most recent I have... not exactly stunning photography though.


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 19, 2006)

seavixen said:


> Most recent I have... not exactly stunning photography though.



If thats not stunning to you then what is? You look awsome in that pic.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 19, 2006)

Here's me..taken a few days ago I guess..I completely forgot about them..I can't believe I'm trying to smile with no teeth..What WAS I thinking?View attachment 10659


View attachment 10660


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 19, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Here's me..taken a few days ago I guess..I completely forgot about them..I can't believe I'm trying to smile with no teeth..What WAS I thinking?View attachment 10659
> 
> 
> View attachment 10660


Thinking they'd be gorgeous pics? Good guess.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 19, 2006)

Cute, cute, Punkin. And so tiny!

Misty, I think that first one you just posted is my favorite picture of you ever. Just so natural and pretty.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 19, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> Thinking they'd be gorgeous pics? Good guess.


:blush: Thank you


----------



## Donna (Oct 19, 2006)

This is me, taken in my hotel room this past Saturday (10/14)....by the lovely SamanthaNY.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 19, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Cute, cute, Punkin. And so tiny!
> 
> Misty, I think that first one you just posted is my favorite picture of you ever. Just so natural and pretty.


Thank you Rainy! I was trying to capture a good picture of my hair and how long it's gotten..but my face kinda takes over 

Thank you again


----------



## James (Oct 19, 2006)

My mate Ollie and I. Ollie's the one's who'se supposed to look like Boris Becker...(?)


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 19, 2006)

This was taken... hmmmm..... Tuesday night. 

View attachment b&w.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 19, 2006)

James said:


> My mate Ollie and I. Ollie's the one's who'se supposed to look like Boris Becker...(?)



HAHAHA!!! your teeth are showing! Finally! Nice pic  When do we see of you in the wig?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 19, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> This was taken... hmmmm..... Tuesday night.



OMG girl  You are a total Betty


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 19, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> OMG girl  You are a total Betty



LOL.... Thanks! :blush:


----------



## supersoup (Oct 19, 2006)

it rained all day. my hair poof'd. looooots of knots.


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 19, 2006)

supersoup said:


> it rained all day. my hair poof'd. looooots of knots.



YAY FOR KNOTS!!!!!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 19, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> YAY FOR KNOTS!!!!!


haha, yes, we love knots!!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 19, 2006)

I love picture threads.


----------



## love dubh (Oct 19, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> You know us polo guys, were all hot lol.
> 
> a mad hard sport, takes skill and a really hot body. very popular in greenwich, ct or california. even thought polo players are stoners any girl wants them because they r just so ridiculously good looking. oh and water polo guys come with water polo hair...oh yea. I love that definiton  lol
> 
> But yea, were ranked 8th now, Navy isn't in our league so the loss didnt count, were lookin good, 2 weeks until confrence championships, and I can't wait ^_^



You're hot AND you smell of chlorine? I LOVE CHLORINE! 

Where do I sign up? Philly ain't that far, you know. :]


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 19, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> You're hot AND you smell of chlorine? I LOVE CHLORINE!
> 
> Where do I sign up? Philly ain't that far, you know. :]



We try lol. We have I think... 1 or 2 more games in Philly this season, your more then welcome to come and watch, we can always use more fans lol. But yea, chlorine does smell good, I love the smell to, which works out really well for me lol.


----------



## love dubh (Oct 19, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> We try lol. We have I think... 1 or 2 more games in Philly this season, your more then welcome to come and watch, we can always use more fans lol. But yea, chlorine does smell good, I love the smell to, which works out really well for me lol.



You have my screen name. Send me the schedule, boyo!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Cute, cute, Punkin. And so tiny!
> 
> Misty, I think that first one you just posted is my favorite picture of you ever. Just so natural and pretty.


Kitten was only 3 weeks old when that photo was taken. We tried to weigh her, and she didn't even register on our digital scales! The Vet had to get out specail scales to weigh her. I just wish we had taken more pics of her while we had her. This thread has made me want to get out the camara and pose! :batting: We still don't own a digital - so I have to be patient until we take a roll of film to be developed.


----------



## love dubh (Oct 20, 2006)

And now for the "Fuck Snakes on a Plane! _Drunks on a Train!"_ series. (Thank you, NJ Transit, for Free Train Week).




















(Boyfriend's the one on the left. With the cleverly concealed vodkapepsi).










Unfortunate casuality. 

The fotoz are ginormous. Apologiez.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 20, 2006)

seavixen said:


> Most recent I have... not exactly stunning photography though.
> 
> 
> > I don't think you could take a bad photo if you tried.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 20, 2006)

pics...which one to choose?


----------



## Jes (Oct 20, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> The dimple is on your right cheek. What do I win please?
> P.S. You looked purty at your party.


!! [shock, awe!]
I'm surprised you got it! If you send me your addie, you'll get a prizie. I made good on promises.
Oh, and thanks! I thought everyone looked sassy! 
And Q agrees that the green shirt looked better in person than in the bar photo, in which it looks kinda shitty.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok Jes-addie coming to you. 

Here is my pic: 

View attachment rr0922.jpeg


----------



## Tina (Oct 20, 2006)

Cutey, I hope you don't mind me doing this, but you are so pretty, I hated to see you green (unless you like it that way, in which case I apologize). 

View attachment cuteychubb.jpeg.jpg


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks !!!!
I'm not up to speed yet on fixing pics.
"It's not easy being green."--Kermit the Frog

You are so pretty too!!!


----------



## Tina (Oct 20, 2006)

Heh. I love Kermie.  I'm glad you're happy with it, Cutey, and thank you.


----------



## -X- (Oct 20, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> Ok Jes-addie coming to you.
> 
> Here is my pic:



Wow, hope you dont mind me saying this either, but you are very attractive :smitten: :wubu:

(EDIT:: sorry, dont know how to put the pic in the quote )


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 20, 2006)

-X- said:


> Wow, hope you dont mind me saying this either, but you are very attractive :smitten: :wubu:
> 
> (EDIT:: sorry, dont know how to put the pic in the quote )



Thanks -X- :batting: 

"pls post pix tanx"-SamanthaNY.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 20, 2006)

Taken last Thursday (Oct 12).
Me on the left. 

View attachment n59700189_30202164_354.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 21, 2006)

^^That's some gorgeous red hair


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 22, 2006)

Here's an actually recent picture of me, rather than one taken over a year ago 

Carla, of course, is in it too... I never leave home without her. Unless I'm going to school, or work, or something like that.  Apologies for the redeye.






=Divals


----------



## PrettyLynn (Oct 22, 2006)

this was taken maybe two weeks ago... sorry, it kinda sucks.






so, i've been thinking about a nose ring.... think it would look ok?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 22, 2006)

PrettyLynn said:


> so, i've been thinking about a nose ring.... think it would look ok?



Cute Pic. But as for the nose ring, from this angle it doesnt really look like you have the nose for it, but it might just be the angle. FOr all I know it might look great on you lol.


----------



## Tina (Oct 22, 2006)

How is this a bad picture, Lynn? You are more beautiful than ever. I admit bias here, as the only nose rings I like are the very small, thin metal ones on one nostril or the other, but not in the center. What kind are you thinking of getting?


----------



## PrettyLynn (Oct 22, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Cute Pic. But as for the nose ring, from this angle it doesnt really look like you have the nose for it, but it might just be the angle. FOr all I know it might look great on you lol.



thanks. i know i have a massive nose... i even edited a pic of me to include a nose ring, just to see... the ring itself looked odd, but the stud didn't look too bad... still, not sure if i want it... my sister says my nose is way too big for it.

*makes faces at her sister's cute button nose*


----------



## Tina (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, I understand. I waffle about a tat. The little studs can look cute, but seem like for someone like me with allergies and such, it would be too much of a hassle.


----------



## PrettyLynn (Oct 22, 2006)

Tina said:


> How is this a bad picture, Lynn? You are more beautiful than ever. I admit bias here, as the only nose rings I like are the very small, thin metal ones on one nostril or the other, but not in the center. What kind are you thinking of getting?



why, thank you, tina! i don't like that picture because it *really* shows how small my top lip is... nearly nonexistant. otherwise, i think it's fine.

well, if i get it pierced, it will likely be a small sparkly crystal stud in my right nostril (once i'm able to change the jewelry- i'm not sure what the studio pierces with)... i've seen some cute things at bodysparkle.com... in general, i really like the rings, but i'm not so sure i can pull it off.


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 22, 2006)

Gah, never mind. I was thinking a different kind of nose ring...

=Divals


----------



## Tina (Oct 22, 2006)

No thanks needed, Lynn. After all, you _are_ PrettyLynn, aren't you? 

Divals, I meant to say how much I like that pic of you and Carla. You make a great-looking couple, and look so much in love.


----------



## Paul (Oct 22, 2006)

Here is my most recent picture taken in August of 2006. Enjoy.







Paul


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 22, 2006)

^^May I ask what the red thing is on the wall behind you, Paul?


----------



## Paul (Oct 22, 2006)

My Anut's oil painting of a gorilla (painted in red) reclining in a deck chair....don't ask me why she bought that painting? ! ? ! ?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 22, 2006)

It was probably on sale or she loves having fun


----------



## Paul (Oct 22, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It was probably on sale or she loves having fun


I like that explaination :LOL:


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 22, 2006)

Tina said:


> Divals, I meant to say how much I like that pic of you and Carla. You make a great-looking couple, and look so much in love.



Aww, thank you :3

Even though I look like emo incarnate?  I was upset about something when that picture was taken, I don't remember what... I think it probably had something to do with the large amount of people around me at the time, and the amount of alcohol in my system. dzah...

=Divals


----------



## GPL (Oct 23, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> These are from last week.




You are so beautiful..., to me
Thank you forposting, hun!

Hugs, GPL.


----------



## GPL (Oct 23, 2006)

supersoup said:


> it rained all day. my hair poof'd. looooots of knots.




I hope you know you look gorgeous, even with lots of knots in your hair! 
You show that a girl without make-up looks so natural and cute...:wubu: 

Thank you for posting, hun,
Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## GPL (Oct 23, 2006)

elle camino said:


>



Elle, I like your style very much, hun!
Always looking very great, with every piece of clothing, your hair, every ornament and every part of make-up matching eachother very well...

Thank you for your contribution:happy: 
Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## This1Yankee (Oct 24, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> You know us polo guys, were all hot lol.
> 
> a mad hard sport, takes skill and a really hot body. very popular in greenwich, ct or california. even thought polo players are stoners any girl wants them because they r just so ridiculously good looking. oh and water polo guys come with water polo hair...oh yea. I love that definiton  lol
> 
> But yea, were ranked 8th now, Navy isn't in our league so the loss didnt count, were lookin good, 2 weeks until confrence championships, and I can't wait ^_^




Yes...yes we DO like polo players...:eat2: :smitten:


----------



## This1Yankee (Oct 25, 2006)

View attachment 10822



View attachment 10821


Me, uh...last night. And a few weeks ago.


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 25, 2006)

Here's me at the Winchester Mystery House in San Jose, Ca. last week. Doesn't look too scary does it? 

My face I mean.


----------



## biackrlng (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes she sure is you know what I am talking about LEs :smitten: 



Les Toil said:


> Here's me at the Winchester Mystery House in San Jose, Ca. last week. Doesn't look too scary does it?
> 
> My face I mean.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pic, Les
I love the back drop and sunshine- that always makes for good pictures, imo


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 25, 2006)

Ok..so these are practically the same..lol..but there are some slight differences.

I was having a really good hairday..but you can't tell..lol...well..in the shirt pics I guess you kinda can..

enjoy 

View attachment 10829


View attachment 10830


View attachment 10831


View attachment 10832


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 25, 2006)

Seemed like a good hair day....










My chess club 





@Misty- pretty smile


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 26, 2006)

Les, you are too adorable for words. It's not fair - to be THAT talented an artist, and to be cute, too. Me? I'm just cute. 

And to prove it, here are my senior portrait proofs. These are unretouched, so they're not done yet - brightness/contrast etc. will be adjusted by the portrait studio on the one I select. And sorry about the fuzz on them - I'm wearing a chenille sweater today - fuzz everywhere! It's not in the actual photos, though.  

I'd really like y'all's advice on which I should choose for the yearbook (and to get prints made from, for my folks). I've numbered 'em - so let me know which number you like most. Please? 

P.S. Hey Les, do you think you could make a face like mine into the face of a pin-up vixen some day? Heh heh heh.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 26, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'd really like y'all's advice on which I should choose for the yearbook (and to get prints made from, for my folks). I've numbered 'em - so let me know which number you like most. Please?




I'm going with number 12. You sparkle and glow.


----------



## UberAris (Oct 26, 2006)

Ok! time for some shameless self promotion! WOO!!!












Note... Squirls are awesome, and I look peppy at 3:30 in the morning


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 27, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'd really like y'all's advice on which I should choose for the yearbook (and to get prints made from, for my folks). I've numbered 'em - so let me know which number you like most. Please?


#12. For sure.


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 27, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Ok! time for some shameless self promotion! WOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get a haircut, hippy 

[edit]I generally have no room to talk, since I'm a hippy who often has long hair...[/edit]

=Divals


----------



## supersoup (Oct 27, 2006)

12 definitely, you are such a pretty girl!!


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 27, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'd really like y'all's advice on which I should choose for the yearbook (and to get prints made from, for my folks). I've numbered 'em - so let me know which number you like most. Please?



Use either 10 or 12. You have an absolutely gorgeous smile and those to really show it off ^_^


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 27, 2006)

Twelve.

Oh look at that I spelled it out. T W E L V E. 

I need sleep... x.x

=Divals


----------



## supersoup (Oct 27, 2006)

ahh why not. behold...the dork.


----------



## GPL (Oct 27, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Les, you are too adorable for words. It's not fair - to be THAT talented an artist, and to be cute, too. Me? I'm just cute.
> 
> And to prove it, here are my senior portrait proofs. These are unretouched, so they're not done yet - brightness/contrast etc. will be adjusted by the portrait studio on the one I select. And sorry about the fuzz on them - I'm wearing a chenille sweater today - fuzz everywhere! It's not in the actual photos, though.
> 
> ...




You are so pretty!!
I like picture 12 the most, but pic 8 is also cool!
It is nice to see you post more pics of yourself here, I like them 

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## GPL (Oct 27, 2006)

supersoup said:


> ahh why not. behold...the dork.




Oh so pretty...

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 27, 2006)

12 or 3! Do you have dimples? color me jealous!


----------



## elle camino (Oct 27, 2006)

supersoup, apologies in advance for singling you out for a second, about something that has always baffled me about the internet: WHY DO SOME PEOPLE REFUSE TO ROTATE THEIR PICTURES?!? is it that you think you look better sideways? i assure you this is not the case. 
if you can open a picture on your computer, you can rotate it. 
pretty please folks, my neck is starting to hurt.


that being said, from what i can tell, you have pretty hair. and i'm pretty sure it's growing out of the top (and not the side) of your head.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 27, 2006)

@ big beautiful me

I think all your photos are stunning but have to go with the crowd and say #12 seems to be the one


----------



## incync (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, just figured I'd include my pic too. I'm just so desperate to join in, haha. 

View attachment Cyn Haircut.jpg


----------



## KuroBara (Oct 27, 2006)

View attachment ba32re2.jpg


Hopefully, this worked. I need a few pics of my legs. I love my legs.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 27, 2006)

incync said:


> Well, just figured I'd include my pic too. I'm just so desperate to join in, haha.



Welcome to the boards! That is just how I felt when I started too... so eager to be involved in such a vibrant, caring, and downright gorgeous community. What a great photo, by the way, SO CUTE!

And KuroBara, I know what you mean about non-leg pictures. I don't know why, but I seem to lack leg photos too. PS: You're adorable.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 27, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Ok! time for some shameless self promotion! WOO!!!
> 
> 
> Note... Squirls are awesome, and I look peppy at 3:30 in the morning



Nothing wrong with shameless self-promotion, or squirrels. I think I saw a Foamy avatar wandering around here somewhere too. I think your hair is attempting to take over, but it works. 

Soupersoup, have I said this before? You have _mastered_ the 'come hither' look. Sideways even.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Oct 27, 2006)

_What beautiful people we have here! Just goes to show that big and beautiful women, and the folks who love and admire them...are stunning! No sunken eyes, no razor sharp clavicles. Just love and laughter and intelligence. I love all of you!

Now, for my most recent pic. This was taken at work. I am on the right hand side. Time Warner Cable folks know how to have fun!_


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Moongoddess - such a nice clear picture! Must be nice working with such a fun group. I echo your sentiments about all the photos posted here and all the wonderful people.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Oct 27, 2006)

_Thank you Punkin! It is great working with such wonderful people. They are always there to help, no questions asked. And it is a really size positive environment too! I would say (with no exaggeration) that a good 80% of the employees in the call center are bigger folks. No size discrimnation there. And that in itself is a benefit beyond belief._


----------



## supersoup (Oct 27, 2006)

elle camino said:


> supersoup, apologies in advance for singling you out for a second, about something that has always baffled me about the internet: WHY DO SOME PEOPLE REFUSE TO ROTATE THEIR PICTURES?!? is it that you think you look better sideways? i assure you this is not the case.
> if you can open a picture on your computer, you can rotate it.
> pretty please folks, my neck is starting to hurt.
> 
> ...


1-it is most often easier for me to hold the camera that way.

2-i'm lazy.

the end.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 28, 2006)

it's one click, girl.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

bwaahahhhaaa...i found the label maker at work today...and i made my own name tag!!! management be damned!!







(and it's not sideways!!)


----------



## Ericthonius (Oct 29, 2006)

supersoup said:


> bwaahahhhaaa...
> 
> (and it's not sideways!!)



Thanks for the beautiful picture and my damaged neck wishes to thank you for it's vertical orientation. You've made what was easy on my eyes now easy on my neck as well. 

 Merci!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

The other pic was sideways?


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 29, 2006)

Anyway, I'm a major rail fan (someone who is into public transportation history esp. trains & subways) and at one point wanted to be a conductor on at train. This is the closest I'll ever get. Why the thumbs up sign and cheesy grin? I can't do a normal face for a photo!


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 29, 2006)

supersoup said:


> bwaahahhhaaa...i found the label maker at work today...and i made my own name tag!!! management be damned!!
> 
> 
> (and it's not sideways!!)



Okay you didn't ask for eyeshadow reccommdations but there's a color I think that would look gorgeous on you. It's called sun goddess by milani (found in drugstores, usually 3 dollars). Sorry to interrupt the photo fun.


----------



## KuroBara (Oct 29, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> And KuroBara, I know what you mean about non-leg pictures. I don't know why, but I seem to lack leg photos too. PS: You're adorable.




Thanks!:blush: My sister just bought a digital camera, so I'm pulling out the short skirt and getting ready to show some leg!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> Okay you didn't ask for eyeshadow reccommdations but there's a color I think that would look gorgeous on you. It's called sun goddess by milani (found in drugstores, usually 3 dollars). Sorry to interrupt the photo fun.


thanks!! and i loooooooove your hat. i have a bit of a hat addiction problem...


----------



## GPL (Oct 29, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> Anyway, I'm a major rail fan (someone who is into public transportation history esp. trains & subways) and at one point wanted to be a conductor on at train. This is the closest I'll ever get. Why the thumbs up sign and cheesy grin? I can't do a normal face for a photo!




Cute pic, hun!
Nice to see you love trains Wanna take a ride with me? 

Hugs, GPL.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 29, 2006)

supersoup said:


> thanks!! and i loooooooove your hat. i have a bit of a hat addiction problem...




It's from Target. Do what you must with this information . I have too many hats, I purchased cheap, vintage hats from ebay! 

and thanks gpl.


----------



## Tina (Oct 29, 2006)

Toodles, you're adorable! I see you have some of your LYP gear, eh?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 31, 2006)

Had a hard time getting the red eye out of one and the color seems off but here goes anyway- wild witchy hair for Halloween
















More pics tomorrow of my little trick or treaters


----------



## supersoup (Oct 31, 2006)

^^^^^ pretty lady!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 1, 2006)

^^Awwww thanks so much 


So are you!

I was undecided as to whether post this here or the halloween picture thread- I decided here because I wasnt wearing a costume


----------



## supersoup (Nov 6, 2006)

i looooooooooove hats!!! AND i love being a dork. photographic evidence:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 6, 2006)

^^OMG- that's soooo cute!

and your "im a girl" sig went right along with those pics perfectly


----------



## NintendoXcore (Nov 6, 2006)

I just woke up in this one so dont be too mean. :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 6, 2006)

^^I find myself strangely attracted to you :blush:


----------



## NintendoXcore (Nov 6, 2006)

Its probably my teeth.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, the side effects of Helloween...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 9, 2006)

I need to show that my hair is gettin higher and higher these days. I got home from work yesterday and it was like I had another head on my head. wild. Needs to be cut, yo, but in the meantime I'm enjoyin this B52s thing.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 9, 2006)

I can't figure out how to get attachements to work. Anyhow, this thing:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 9, 2006)

I love it, Liz! It's so...gravity defying!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2006)

Pretty hair Liz 
Is that your natural color?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 9, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i looooooooooove hats!!! AND i love being a dork. photographic evidence:



You have the most amazing biggest cutest eyes!


That's right, eyes.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 9, 2006)

drunk. 









not drunk, just really in love with my new coat.

edit: please excuse the cleavage, those of you who might be grossed out by...boobs. i guess. 
just trying to cover the bases.


----------



## fatkid420 (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## supersoup (Nov 9, 2006)

elle camino said:


>


your hair is my dream hair cut/style. supercute.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 9, 2006)

aww, thanks. 
but your hair is really cute, you don't need to change a thing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2006)

Soup....



DID I REMEMBER TO TEll YOU HOW DARN CUTE YOU LOOKED IN THAT HAT?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 9, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Soup....
> 
> 
> 
> DID I REMEMBER TO TEll YOU HOW DARN CUTE YOU LOOKED IN THAT HAT?





Jay West Coast said:


> You have the most amazing biggest cutest eyes!
> 
> 
> That's right, eyes.



:blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: 

thanks kids!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 9, 2006)

I love love love Elle's hair.

I have always wanted straight hair with a slight amount of wave for like my whole life. And only get it when I pay an exhorbitant amount of $$ for a blow out.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> I love love love Elle's hair.
> 
> I have always wanted straight hair with a slight amount of wave for like my whole life. And only get it when I pay an exhorbitant amount of $$ for a blow out.




I think Elle is just a beautiful young woman, period


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 9, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Pretty hair Liz
> Is that your natural color?



That's very sweet, thank you! And...I think so, to answer your question. Hehehe. Could be something growing out toward the ends there, but at this point who remembers.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 9, 2006)

ZOMG, I''m so glad Jay replied to Supersoup with her photos cause I totally missed them.

Supersoup YOU ARE TEH CUTE!!!

No really, that's totally adorable.

God, I hope I have rep left. If I don't I'm gonna try to take some back from other people now...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm not young and cute, but my artichoke is! Here I was on Sunday preparing baby artichokes for dinner.

View attachment me babyart 18sm.jpg​
And yeah, there's the grocery bags and some groceries on the counter behind me. Ooops!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 10, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> ZOMG, I''m so glad Jay replied to Supersoup with her photos cause I totally missed them.
> 
> Supersoup YOU ARE TEH CUTE!!!
> 
> ...


:blush: 

well thank you pretty girl!!


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 10, 2006)

Pardon me while I jump on the 'supersoup is so cute!' bandwagon.

OK, I'm on.. where are we going now? 

=Divals


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 10, 2006)

elle camino said:


> not drunk, just really in love with my new coat.



LOVE LOVE LOVE the hair. Looks amazing.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Nov 10, 2006)

EvilBob said:


> Pic 1 is me standing around while my better-half rode something I knew I wouldn't be able to squeeze myself into!
> 
> Beware though... the ears give me awesome powers.
> 
> ...



I JUST LOVE the photo of you & your Sweety!!!
OMG!! Too too ADORABLE!!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Nov 10, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i looooooooooove hats!!! AND i love being a dork. photographic evidence:


these are TOO CUTE!!


----------



## Ivy (Nov 10, 2006)

what's up fat girl angle!

ps- i had my hair done. it is purple. 

View attachment DSC00006.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 10, 2006)

^^^very pretty Ivy


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 11, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i looooooooooove hats!!! AND i love being a dork. photographic evidence:



I gotta add my voice to the din...you really are beyond adorable, Ssooop! should be a character in a comic!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 11, 2006)

Ivy said:


> what's up fat girl angle!
> 
> ps- i had my hair done. it is purple.



I love the purple! 

Oh, and as far as that angle, I'm pretty sure that's the only reason I made it through my bad days. Just pull up one of those wonderfully angled picture and viola! Mahvehlous!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 11, 2006)

liz (di-va) said:


> I gotta add my voice to the din...you really are beyond adorable, Ssooop! should be a character in a comic!


:blush: 

sheesh!!! thank you very much!


----------



## Ivy (Nov 11, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^^very pretty Ivy



well thank you, beauty.


----------



## Ivy (Nov 11, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I love the purple!
> 
> Oh, and as far as that angle, I'm pretty sure that's the only reason I made it through my bad days. Just pull up one of those wonderfully angled picture and viola! Mahvehlous!



hahah, ohhh the FGA. How I love thee. 

I like the purple too! My lady retouched it today for free because she is awesome like that and it is SUPER bright, but not like obnioxus bright. yessss


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2006)

From today.  Today was my dad's 87th birthday and I was on my way to his party. 

View attachment 100_1488sm.jpg


----------



## rainyday (Nov 11, 2006)

What a great shot of you, T. Cool shirt too.

So many good pics. Soup, you look like an adorable little elf in these. Ivy, I've always loved your look. And cute coupley pictures in this thread too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice pic, Tina
I love the clothes, too


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank you, Green Eyes and rainy.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 11, 2006)

Mia Davina said:


> give me a link to where you buy your wigs?



_
Sorry sweetie...I missed this...here is your link...these folks ROCK!_

http://stores.ebay.com/HAIR-ME-NOW-WIGS-and-BEAUTY-SUPPLY_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2006)

This place has some great pieces, too, though theyare a bit more pricey.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 12, 2006)

_They do have some beautiful wigs, and I have been tempted to buy from them. But I have been buying from Hairmenow since I lost my hair, and I've developed quite a loyalty to them.

Here is my latest buy...should be here tomorrow or Tuesday. Got it for 15.00!_


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Snapped yesterday when I should've been busy packing. It's the only pic of 11 ridiculous expressions that I'd share with anyone.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

What's so ridiculous about your expression?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Snapped yesterday when I should've been busy packing. It's the only pic of 11 ridiculous expressions that I'd share with anyone.



So, this could be weird, TFG, but every time I see my avatar I think it could be you. Do we look alike or is it just that all fat people look alike? :shocked:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 12, 2006)

No lie, I was scrolling down that thread and I saw her picture and thought it was you, then looked to the side and realized it was a different avatar.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Strange... really strange...
You two indeed look alike... :huh:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> What's so ridiculous about your expression?



I don't usually pucker my lips up for a photograph.. I kind of like this one (or else I'd never have posted it). The others were more ridiculous (surprised, pouty, toothy smile) and were deleted.




activistfatgirl said:


> So, this could be weird, TFG, but every time I see my avatar I think it could be you. Do we look alike or is it just that all fat people look alike?



Not so weird.. I've thought that before when looking at your pics. I have about 10 years and at least 100 or so pounds on ya though.


----------



## panhype (Nov 12, 2006)

This is a great great shot, Tina. Very personal expression.


Tina said:


> From today. Today was my dad's 87th birthday and I was on my way to his party.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 12, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _
> Here is my latest buy...should be here tomorrow or Tuesday. Got it for 15.00!_



That is really pretty.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Nov 12, 2006)

I love this picture....
I had fun that day!
I took a lot of picture...this was I think two or three days ago...
Enjoy!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Nov 12, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _They do have some beautiful wigs, and I have been tempted to buy from them. But I have been buying from Hairmenow since I lost my hair, and I've developed quite a loyalty to them.
> 
> Here is my latest buy...should be here tomorrow or Tuesday. Got it for 15.00!_



I love the color!!
I wish my hair would curl like that..My hair is so thick but it also baby fine so my hair doesn't hold curls.
But that is a beautiful one!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Uhm, where? Is it invisible?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Punkin and Hubby taken October 29, 2006 

View attachment Punkin & Hubby Oct. 29.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Aha!  Er... How did you do that?


----------



## mossystate (Nov 12, 2006)

The first is from this past Wednesday..my 7 year old niece is doing what she does best.. 

View attachment qm.jpg


----------



## mossystate (Nov 12, 2006)

This is from yesterday..you get to see a pair of too tight(in the belly only..of course!) pants and some side boob fat peeking out..*L*..(how does one post a message where you see a picture..then text..then another picture?!?) 

View attachment sitbb.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 12, 2006)

mossystate said:


> The first is from this past Wednesday..my 7 year old niece is doing what she does best..



Bronx cheer!

Also, that second picture is a very nice shot.

Lastly: You upload the image to an image hosting site such as ImageShack, and then use the


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 12, 2006)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> I love the color!!
> I wish my hair would curl like that..My hair is so thick but it also baby fine so my hair doesn't hold curls.
> But that is a beautiful one!




_Thanks much sweetie! I can't wait for it to arrive....and I've seen your picture...you are lovely, and so is your hair. Color me jealous  _


----------



## dreamer72fem (Nov 12, 2006)

This was taken last Sunday on the way to take my guy back to airport. 
Stacey 

View attachment meandtilman.jpg


----------



## rainyday (Nov 12, 2006)

Cute picture, Auntie Mo. And re the second one--I need to tell you sometime about an author your photos always remind me of, especially your black and white shots.



ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> I love the color!!
> I wish my hair would curl like that..


I was thinking the same thing. I can curl mine and get long ringlets, but not an abundance of loose individual curls like that. Very pretty, Moon, and that price sounds amazing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Snapped yesterday when I should've been busy packing. It's the only pic of 11 ridiculous expressions that I'd share with anyone.



I think you look gorgeous-like a movie star to me


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 12, 2006)

mossystate said:


> The first is from this past Wednesday..my 7 year old niece is doing what she does best..




You can definitely tell she is your relative- she looks so much like you
You are both beautiful Ladies

To put text in with my pics, I type the text above or below the link to the pic
then add another link and type below or above it again, etc for each pic
But then again, I dont use attachments- I use image shack then the icon that is for adding image links to post my pics

Moon Goddess- that wig is gorgeous- how in the world did you get it for $15?????????


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 12, 2006)

mossystate said:


> This is from yesterday..you get to see a pair of too tight(in the belly only..of course!) pants and some side boob fat peeking out..*L*..(how does one post a message where you see a picture..then text..then another picture?!?)


Go to insert all in the paper clip and then type between the images


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 12, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Moon Goddess- that wig is gorgeous- how in the world did you get it for $15?????????



_
The folks that run Hairmenow always have some of their wigs on clearance. I noticed that they will put some of the most popular styles on a starting price of 99 cents with a 6 day bidding time. I will watch the one I want...and about three days out put in a max bid of 15.00. 

This one was 15.00 on the nose. The one I bought before this was the same color but shorter and straight. That one I snagged for a top bid of 5.75. 

They have some really comfy chemo turbans that I tend to wear around the house (especially in the colder weather), but I prefer the wigs for work.

I freakin' love Ebay. _


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 12, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i looooooooooove hats!!! AND i love being a dork. photographic evidence:




Aww, you look like an innocent little girl.  
Awesome knitted hat, by the way. Where did you get it?


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 12, 2006)

_Super....you are absolutely adorable! You have such a sweet and innocent look...a real snuggle bunny!_


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think you look gorgeous-like a movie star to me



Thank you, Green! 

I love your red hair/green eyes/Bettie Page bangs.


----------



## JadeRose (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok lets try this.




My mom, Me & my roommate





Full body of the same three


----------



## brambly (Nov 13, 2006)

Photos from my trip to Maine in October


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 13, 2006)

Jade, can I ask where you got that dress you're wearing? It's gorgeous! I'm easily distracted by sparkly things, apparently.


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Nov 13, 2006)

There's me, looking slightly silly and slightly girlish, as usual. Funny fact: that black jacket I'm wearing was lent to me by my gf as I hadn't brought anything warm and it got quite chilly that night. No, it's not that she's that big, she just wears oversized men's clothes which just happen to fit me perfectly, conveniently enough, heh.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Thank you, Green!
> 
> I love your red hair/green eyes/Bettie Page bangs.




Awww thanks you sweetie  

You're the third person to use a Bettie Page reference to me in Dims- yes, it's the bangs   

JadeRose- I love that dress, too- great pics
What was the occasion of that photo? Why was everyone dressed up?

Maine looks awesome, Brambly, and you have a sweet face

You are a very good looking young man, Joseph. The black suits you ( I like to wear black a lot myself)


----------



## Tina (Nov 13, 2006)

Diggin' on the pics -- keep 'em coming.


----------



## lemmink (Nov 13, 2006)

About a month old, but the most recent I have - got to load my new cam hardware!


----------



## Fairia (Nov 13, 2006)

Well, I'll be brave now and post a pic of me. Cropping it was being a bitch, but this is my face for the most part. 

View attachment alison3.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Nov 13, 2006)

lemmink you are so cute! and happy belated birthday.


----------



## JadeRose (Nov 13, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Jade, can I ask where you got that dress you're wearing? It's gorgeous! I'm easily distracted by sparkly things, apparently.


 
Mine & my Moms both came from Torrid...I have one exactly like hers in one size up. After we desided she was coming with us I insisted she get a new dress. She liked that one out of what they had in stock so I wanted something different, I didn't want to do the twin thing.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love that dress, too- great pics
> What was the occasion of that photo? Why was everyone dressed up?



Both photos are from the Philly Bash this year. The dressed up one was their Saturday night dance which tends to be a little fancier then Friday night which was the photo of us sitting. Also add the fact the theme this year was a cruise.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2006)

lemmink said:


> About a month old, but the most recent I have - got to load my new cam hardware!




Gosh, you're lovely and so is that background- where are you?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Nov 13, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _Thanks much sweetie! I can't wait for it to arrive....and I've seen your picture...you are lovely, and so is your hair. Color me jealous  _



Thank you very much... I love my hair...It must be really hard not to have it... I am sorry about that part.. But The wigs these days are really nice.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 13, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gosh, you're lovely and so is that background- where are you?



Seconded...


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 13, 2006)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> Thank you very much... I love my hair...It must be really hard not to have it... I am sorry about that part.. But The wigs these days are really nice.



_
I don't really think about the hair too much. One thing that was nice about getting sick, is that it makes you really see what is truly important in life. I no longer sweat things like hair (or lack of) or material belongings. Each day that we wake and draw a breath, and going to bed each night knowing we loved and made a difference in someone's life is likewise a precious gift.

I like to think of the money I save in shampoo and conditioner...and the time that I don't have to spend with a blow dryer pointed at my head!_


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Nov 13, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _
> I don't really think about the hair too much. One thing that was nice about getting sick, is that it makes you really see what is truly important in life. I no longer sweat things like hair (or lack of) or material belongings. Each day that we wake and draw a breath, and going to bed each night knowing we loved and made a difference in someone's life is likewise a precious gift.
> 
> I like to think of the money I save in shampoo and conditioner...and the time that I don't have to spend with a blow dryer pointed at my head!_



Well that is a wonderful way to think... it has been like that since I lost my brother. Woke me up and brought my family back together.

I wish you all the health in the world and I hope it doesn't come back!

(((((BIG HUGS))))))


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 13, 2006)

_Thanks so much sweetheart! I am sorry about the loss of your brother. It's just such a shame that it sometimes takes a heartache like that to bring us closer together...._


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Nov 13, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _Thanks so much sweetheart! I am sorry about the loss of your brother. It's just such a shame that it sometimes takes a heartache like that to bring us closer together...._



You are very welcome!
My Step-Mom had Ovarian Cancer... So I know about the cancer thing and not wanting it to come back. So... 
Yeah I know.. its sad! =(
((hugs))


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok, fine.








But that is most certainly IT. And by IT, I mean Information Technology.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 13, 2006)

posting pictures on the internet is a BIG DEAL!


----------



## lemmink (Nov 13, 2006)

elle camino said:


> lemmink you are so cute! and happy belated birthday.



Aw, thanks Elle. 

Green Eyed Fairy & TFG: This is a pic from my most recent holiday snaps - I'm on a gondola in Venice, Italy. That's a waterbus behind me, and you can see the ranks of the other gondolas on the right!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 14, 2006)

fooling around with the camera last night...


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2006)

Beautiful, Ella. But then that's no surprise.


----------



## GPL (Nov 14, 2006)

You are right, Tina; Ella is always a very pretty girl!:wubu: 
I love her long dark hair and beautiful eyes so much. Shes a real cutie:smitten: 

Thank you for showing, Ella!

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## supersoup (Nov 14, 2006)

yes. i'm one of those people. i would rather blow the piece of hair in my face 1,000 times than to move it with my hand. what a goober.


----------



## FoodLover05 (Nov 14, 2006)

That's me and my boyfriend, ExpandingHorizons on our first Valentine's Day together :wubu: 




That's me being goofy around.




That's me and my boyfriend, ExpandingHorizons again, on his birthday.


----------



## BBWModel (Nov 15, 2006)

Taken on Sunday...


----------



## BBWModel (Nov 15, 2006)

This is my favorite one, just took this one tonight...


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2006)

Beautiful. You look so much like your mama. The dark hair makes for a really beautiful contrast with your coloring.


----------



## JadeRose (Nov 15, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> Taken on Sunday...



Man can we say legs for miles...yum...:blush:


----------



## rainyday (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't usually post many pics but I decided to be brave. I've been playing around with low light lately trying to make things look a little soft and painterly.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 15, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> Taken on Sunday...



HAND OVER THE SHOES.

seriously.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I don't usually post many pics but I decided to be brave. I've been playing around with low light lately trying to make things look a little soft and painterly.


Brave girl! Though I don't understand why it takes so much bravery to post pics for such a cute girl like you...


----------



## lemmink (Nov 15, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Brave girl! Though I don't understand why it takes so much bravery to post pics for such a cute girl like you...



...completely. Those photographs are absolutely fantastic, I love them.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Nov 15, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I don't usually post many pics but I decided to be brave. I've been playing around with low light lately trying to make things look a little soft and painterly.



Rainy!!!

This photo is so beautiful!! It is my fav of the three. You look so pretty. I'm glad you posted it. You have the most beautiful complexion.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 15, 2006)

Timber, Lemmink, Sandie--thank you so much. I appreciate the it.  And Timber, brave because I'm really private and posting pics always makes me feel a little exposed. I'm glad I did though. Thanks.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 15, 2006)

Rainy..you should post some of your sexy belly and ass.



just preparing you, as you are fairly new meat in the picture department..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 15, 2006)

Rainy, you look like a Classical Beauty in those pics- wonderful pose and lighting


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 15, 2006)

Me and my Boo


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Nov 15, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Me and my Boo
> [...]



OMG, that is soooo adorable. The kid's hair is some amazing coppery-gold (I must find hair dye in that colour, lol, I want that colour!), and you manage to look all elegant somehow, beside the little cute goofy smile.


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Nov 15, 2006)

Me and my girlfiend, Helena, in a miscellaneous street of Barcelona. We were going for a walk around the city one especially chilly night (almost felt like winter, thus the scarves and stuff) and we stumbled upon a friend of hers who (for some odd reason) had a camera, and was all "omg you two look so cute together I must take your picture".

And he did, but the camera seems to have been rather crappy, as you can see the photo isn't very good quality even after working on the colour balance and stuff for half an hour. Also, yeah, I've got awful redeye, but that always happens to me, and I couldn't seem to correct it properly here.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 15, 2006)

Heh. Thanks for the heads up, Mo. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Rainy, you look like a Classical Beauty in those pics- wonderful pose and lighting



Thanks, Green. I love that soft lighting too, and it's very forgiving.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 15, 2006)

You guys DO look so cute. Maybe its because your hair looks the same and you both are wearing glasses...two of a kind.

Helena is cute for a thin girl, too!


----------



## GPL (Nov 15, 2006)

supersoup said:


> yes. i'm one of those people. i would rather blow the piece of hair in my face 1,000 times than to move it with my hand. what a goober.




Natural Beauty!:smitten: 

GPL.


----------



## GPL (Nov 15, 2006)

FoodLover05 said:


> That's me and my boyfriend, ExpandingHorizons on our first Valentine's Day together :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are a cutie 
Your boyfriend is a lucky guy 

GPL.


----------



## Paul (Nov 15, 2006)

WOW! You are beautiful. I especially like the third picture of you on the bed. I hope you will feel confident enough to post a few more pictures in the near future; hint, hint! 

Thanks for the pictures Rainy.

Paul.


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2006)

Wonderful pics, everyone.  And rainy really does have a gorgeous complexion -- peaches and cream, truly. Yay for the new cam, eh rainy?


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 15, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I don't usually post many pics but I decided to be brave. I've been playing around with low light lately trying to make things look a little soft and painterly.



I have always been a sucker for hair-in-the-face. Don't know why.

(Oops...Note to moderator: Could you please move that to "Random Confessions"?)

All of the pictures were very nice, both in terms of subject and technique.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 15, 2006)

supersoup said:


> ahh why not. behold...the dork.


I couldn't find your hat picture, so I quoted this one. Regardless,

YOU ARE SO CUTE AND CUDDLY, LIKE THIS BUNNY AND THIS ASIAN:





Also, interestingly enough, you are the love child of my two cousins.





*+*





But I may be the only one who sees this.

Oh, and here's a recent picture of me:




I'm wearing the glasses, and the vagina.


----------



## BBWModel (Nov 16, 2006)

JadeRose said:


> Man can we say legs for miles...yum...:blush:




Thanks! I love showing them off! LOL

Rachael


----------



## BBWModel (Nov 16, 2006)

elle camino said:


> HAND OVER THE SHOES.
> 
> seriously.



Sorry Elle...those are my favs...I got them at Target last year and I absolutely LOVE them...

Rachael

:smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2006)

Joseph the Weird said:


> OMG, that is soooo adorable. The kid's hair is some amazing coppery-gold (I must find hair dye in that colour, lol, I want that colour!), and you manage to look all elegant somehow, beside the little cute goofy smile.




Thanks  

The color of her hair is called strawberry blonde- my oldest daughter has the same color hair, too. 

That is a wonderful pic of you and your lady, too 

********************************************************

Foodlover looks so pretty in the second pic- I love it


----------



## rainyday (Nov 16, 2006)

Thank you, T. And .



Paul said:


> WOW! You are beautiful. I especially like the third picture of you on the bed. I hope you will feel confident enough to post a few more pictures in the near future; hint, hint!


Thanks, Paul. Once in a while in the Clubhouse, but that's about it.



FreeThinker said:


> All of the pictures were very nice, both in terms of subject and technique.


Appreciate that, Free. And maybe the hair-in-the-face thing just means you're a fan of bedhead.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 16, 2006)

Marie, I looked at the woman and the right and started to say, "I don't see it but wow, your cousin sure looks like you!" Then I realized it actually is you. Doh. :doh:


----------



## Tina (Nov 16, 2006)

Rainy, now you're acting like me. Silly.  

Maire, you are so beautiful. I think that every time I see your picture.


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 16, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I don't usually post many pics but I decided to be brave.




I'm so glad you posted these pix and three cheers for bravery! The third one's my favorite as, on top of it being wonderfully composed, well light and the subject matter so classy, you have a look on your face that almost seems to say, _"That was weird but if we don't get arrested... Let's do it again."_


----------



## supersoup (Nov 16, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> I couldn't find your hat picture, so I quoted this one. Regardless,
> 
> YOU ARE SO CUTE AND CUDDLY, LIKE THIS BUNNY AND THIS ASIAN:


awww thank you miss!! you are far too kind. :blush: you are rather cute yourself!


----------



## ssbbwpunkgirl (Nov 16, 2006)

ok I think that worked Im not sure or not. but thats me. Im new to the fourms  if it didnt work sorry 

View attachment Picture or Video 149.jpg


----------



## James (Nov 16, 2006)

on right...






with sis...





with my posse


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 16, 2006)

James :


Cute cute cute :batting:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 16, 2006)

hi james, i was won over by the second picture. you are tall!
:wubu: 

i'm bad at flirting! watch me try!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 16, 2006)

AFG, I totally agree. I love tall men. :wubu: I like men tall and skinny, while I'm short and round - guess I'm the poster girl for "opposites attract."


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 16, 2006)

Recent enough....


View attachment 11367


View attachment halfofmeandjay.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2006)

^^very pretty! I love the glasses


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 16, 2006)

Here's my contribution:





Me, stoned looking and whatnot.





Eating my words.

Terrifying Halloween Fuzzy Necromancer


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2006)

^^You're wayyyy too young for me but I still think you're cute


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 16, 2006)

I have to say, James is a looker. Very nice looking


----------



## rainyday (Nov 16, 2006)

Lucky young girls with all this man meat. And Yankee, very cute and you have the most perfect teeth and eyebrows. 



ssbbwpunkgirl said:


> ok I think that worked Im not sure or not. but thats me. Im new to the fourms  if it didnt work sorry


It worked. Welcome to the boards. Now like the rest of us you can waste time in both places. 



Ericthonius said:


> I'm so glad you posted these pix and three cheers for bravery! The third one's my favorite as, on top of it being wonderfully composed, well light and the subject matter so classy, you have a look on your face that almost seems to say, _"That was weird but if we don't get arrested... Let's do it again."_



Hahaha. This made made me laugh, and strangely I can see myself saying something like that. Thank you.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 16, 2006)

Tina and Supersoup, I cannot rep you two, as I've already used up my allotted rep for you two. 

Because you're so awesometastic.

Have I told you lately, Tina, that I /lust/endlust over you? Okay. Just reminding you. 

And, as I've told my cousin and thus I will tell you, Super, you're beautiful and I'd totally get all up that situation (relationship and otherwise!)


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Nov 16, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I don't usually post many pics but I decided to be brave. I've been playing around with low light lately trying to make things look a little soft and painterly.




I love those pictures! I'm so excited that you posted them and I hope there are more to come to show off your beauty. Just remember...I have met you in person and I know just how pretty you are.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 16, 2006)

i got a new hat, i can resist no longer...excuse the ridiculous face i'm making...


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 16, 2006)

EEE!
*poketacklehugs*

T__T you are sooo adorable, I want to bundle you up and take you home and market a line of plush toys based off of you. :wubu:


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 16, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> YOU ARE SO CUTE AND CUDDLY, LIKE THIS BUNNY AND THIS ASIAN:



 Who dat?

=Divals


----------



## love dubh (Nov 16, 2006)

My friend.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 16, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> My friend.



She is cute 

..I hope this isn't inappropriate for me to say?

=Divals


----------



## Tina (Nov 17, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Have I told you lately, Tina, that I /lust/endlust over you? Okay. Just reminding you.



Maire, you little flirt, you.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 17, 2006)

Cute Pictures Rainy! :wubu: You're still convincing me of that innocence.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 17, 2006)

ok so these may be a smidge on the racy side, but i just took them (so they're recent) and...i just really dig them. 
coming outta the shell, folks. 









apologies for grainy webcammyness.

edit: also no head, but you've all seen my head a million times.


----------



## sean7 (Nov 17, 2006)

diggin' the tats. after these pics, i finally have a full body image of you. hooray for me.

kudos for comin' out.

and the next step must include the head.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments, guys :wubu:


----------



## supersoup (Nov 17, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Tina and Supersoup, I cannot rep you two, as I've already used up my allotted rep for you two.
> 
> Because you're so awesometastic.
> 
> ...


 
thanks miss!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 17, 2006)

Awesome thread! Meg and Manda have some super-viewable pics, and as I scroll through these pages I see so many more great ones...and seeing rainy's pretty mug again made me all warm inside


----------



## James (Nov 17, 2006)

uhm... thanks to all those peeps that said nice stuff earlier - am v flattered!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 18, 2006)

elle camino said:


> ok so these may be a smidge on the racy side, but i just took them (so they're recent) and...i just really dig them.
> coming outta the shell, folks.
> 
> apologies for grainy webcammyness.
> ...



I'm not sure I can handle you "coming out of your shell", you harlot.

*takes a cold shower, puts on flannel pajamas and pink bunny slippers, and reads the 23 psalm.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 18, 2006)

actual footage of the last time i came out of my shell*.
it's a dangerous world.









*NSFWIYBHTBAT


(not safe for work, if your boss happens to be a turtle)


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 18, 2006)

Taken October 2006. 

View attachment chb_cedar_key.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 18, 2006)

SouperSoup, you are too cute for words. 

Just looking back a few pages, there are so many gorgeous women here. I am in awe at all that makes us different and lovely at the same time - such a wonderful bunch.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Nov 18, 2006)

*Taken a couple days ago... Chimpi's Surprise Birthday gifts showed up 3 days late because of DHL being dummies and lazy!
HEHEH I loved my gifts though!!!
The thing wrap around me is the Poppy Bag things they use now I don't know what they are called....lol...Space taker uppers! LOL
Anyway... I had it wrap around me like a shaw.. and he took the picture...I was being goofy!
*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 18, 2006)

Great pic, Conrad
I like it much better than your avatar pic - you look good


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Nov 18, 2006)

This is from a few months ago..around Easter I believe






And just to be a dweeb...here is me looking touristy on the Gettysburg Battlefield tour route!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 18, 2006)

MsGreenLantern said:


> And just to be a dweeb...here is me looking touristy on the Gettysburg Battlefield tour route!



OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

I'm gonna be there in January!



...Just thought that was worth noting.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Nov 18, 2006)

haha cool. I've been there several times and just returned about a month ago. My dad is a big civil war buff so I saw just about every battlefield and museum from New York to Ohio to West Virginia to well you get the idea 

Oh, Just because I found this really really funny photo of me looking discusted at something:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 19, 2006)

From this morning. Mmm, cameraphone.....
View attachment attach_photo.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 19, 2006)

^^Love your outfit


----------



## Paul (Nov 19, 2006)

I agree with Green Eyed Fairy this is a lovely outfit Renaissance Woman.

Here is one of me I took about 15 minutes ago.






Paul.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 20, 2006)

Yesterday afternoon at the renaissance faire. 





I look a little cranky or put out in this one, I think. Not sure why, just a weird expression I guess. Sun must have been in my eyes. 





Better, I did have a total *blast* and you can tell I am happy to be there in this one.

Tracy


----------



## GPL (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey Traci,

You definately look like a queen, hun!
Seems like these dresses are created for your shape. I always enjoy your pictures:smitten: 

Thank you for showing.
Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2006)

OMG Traci......... Im in love with that dress  


but then again Im a Stevie Nicks fan and love fairy art so of course I like it... 

You look beautiful 


Nice pic, Paul


----------



## supersoup (Nov 22, 2006)

that's me and my dear friend brian. he's the one that started calling me tomato soup...he's also my manager. oh, and a stud.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2006)

^^hawt boy


----------



## supersoup (Nov 22, 2006)

oh yeah...that's why i mentioned he's a stud, silly!!


----------



## SchecterFA (Nov 23, 2006)

New here. Well, I posted here a little before.






While in the back of a pickup truck.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^^^mmmmmmmm... nice to see you


----------



## SchecterFA (Nov 23, 2006)

Why thank you. When I get more comfortable I might post more pictures.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 23, 2006)

^^ looking forward to it


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 23, 2006)

View attachment 1437075564_l.jpg



Me in a sea of skinny girlies...I would be the one on the FAR RIGHT! This was at my girlfriends 22nd birthday a few weeks back...I won't let on to how toasted I was, because I don't look it!


----------



## elle camino (Nov 23, 2006)

SchecterFA said:


> New here. Well, I posted here a little before.
> http://i15.tinypic.com/4gflfsy.jpg
> While in the back of a pickup truck.


you know that thread in the other forum, about adopting noobs?
this one is mine, ladytypes.


----------



## Checksum Panic (Nov 23, 2006)

elle camino said:


> you know that thread in the other forum, about adopting noobs?
> this one is mine, ladytypes.



Noobs make good pets...kinda high maintenance though. All the grooming and shots...


----------



## elle camino (Nov 23, 2006)

as a big girl, i think i am ready for the responsibility.


----------



## Checksum Panic (Nov 23, 2006)

You should, they need a good home. Remember to get them spayed or nutered tho, or Bob Barker is gunna get all crazy


----------



## Checksum Panic (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, I'm bored so I took some pics, recent as in like right now...here they go...
View attachment IMGA0304nA.jpg

Me in my new appartment!
View attachment munkya.jpg

poor kitty was caught in the crossfire
View attachment IMGA0309nA.jpg

...this could constitute as a typical myspace pic...meh...
thats all for now


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 24, 2006)

elle camino said:


> edit: also no head, but you've all seen my head a million times.



I'll take another million please :smitten:


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 24, 2006)

CHECKSUM IS A HOTTIE!!! Just wanted to put that out there!


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

Oh i loved that camera Green Eyed Fairy have. Where did you buy that? 
I also want to take pictures of the future .... maybe we can make the people, politicians and companies understand what are happening to our world and climat if we don't begun to do something today !

Here is me but that is from the passed. 

:doh: it didn't work


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 24, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> Oh *i loved that camera Green Eyed Fairy have. Where did you buy that? *
> I also want to take pictures of the future .... maybe we can make the people, politicians and companies understand what are happening to our world and climat if we don't begun to do something today !
> 
> Here is me but that is from the passed.
> ...



It's a Vivitar- el cheapo from Walmart- cost me less than $100 
I think I need to read the manual and figure out the zoom.......

Ok, post whore has more - and I dont look as fat today in pink as I did yesterday in black....


----------



## xeeb (Nov 24, 2006)

Gorgeous photos everyone.
One of the more recent photos I have xD


----------



## Fairia (Nov 24, 2006)

Checksum Panic said:


> Yeah, I'm bored so I took some pics, recent as in like right now...here they go...
> View attachment 11655
> 
> Me in my new appartment!
> ...



A kitty, awww! *wants to huggle it*


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

No it was not the zoom I thought of Green Eyed Feiry it was the date on your first pictures on this tread. 
Thoose last pictures were very pretty.


Now I will see if I can post a pic of this old man................ 








together with my wife by the river Ebro in Spain.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

Heck it didn't work this time either


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 24, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> No it was not the zoom I thought of Green Eyed Feiry it was the date on your first pictures on this tread.
> Thoose last pictures were very pretty.
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Charlie 
How are you trying to post pics? if you upload them to some site like imageshack then copy the url, then you can just open the icon that looks like a yellow landscape painting and then right click to add the url
OR
you can copy the URL and then type


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 24, 2006)

elle camino said:


> last night. drunk.
> check out the super attractive bloodshot eyes.



What blood? handsome couple though


----------



## James (Nov 24, 2006)

right well i'm a little drunk - its my bday and 4 in the morn... so i figure d i'd post a couple pf pics... hmm

might regret this...

uggg


----------



## elle camino (Nov 24, 2006)

if i wasn't still miffed about you never returning my PM about that stencil thing, i'd say you were cute here.


----------



## James (Nov 24, 2006)

elle camino said:


> if i wasn't still miffed about you never returning my PM about that stencil thing, i'd say you were cute here.


hey elle

sorry bout that... i've been busy working on a portrait for a friend recently...

send me a pic of u that u'd like done and i'lll draw a stencil from it...


----------



## elle camino (Nov 24, 2006)

nah. i lost interest.
happy birthday anyways.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 26, 2006)

These are pictures Ryan's mom took yesterday. The kitty is named Squeakers, and she's Ryan's parents' cat. 

View attachment CIMG0475.JPG


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 26, 2006)

And one more... I really liked this one! 

View attachment CIMG0476_cropped.jpg


----------



## Donna (Nov 26, 2006)

Taken yesterday before we left Key West....


----------



## Tina (Nov 26, 2006)

These are all wonderful pictures. I love looking at this thread.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Nov 26, 2006)

Our little family went to the local mall today (Sunday) to take a few pics for the holidays. We are using them for family Christmas cards, and I thought I would share a few with you all. 






One of my favorites of my daughter Rachael, grandson Charlie, and me.






The better version...at least the less silly version. 






And one of Guy and me.

Happy holidays everyone!!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 26, 2006)

Love them!!! Those pictures are wonderful, and naturally, ANY picture is enhanced by the presence of a kitty.

I adore your new avatar too. It seems so nice to see you using something that shows how happy you are with your new love.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 26, 2006)

sandie you look so happy and gorgeous!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Nov 26, 2006)

elle camino said:


> sandie you look so happy and gorgeous!



Thanks, elle. The happiness comes from being with the people I love the most in the world, my family.


----------



## Tina (Nov 27, 2006)

OMG, Sandie, all of those photos are just priceless.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Nov 27, 2006)

Tina said:


> OMG, Sandie, all of those photos are just priceless.



Thanks, Tina...we had a lot of fun today shooting them!


----------



## Tina (Nov 27, 2006)

That is certainly evident, Sandie. Beautiful family you have there. Were there any of all of you together?


----------



## missaf (Nov 27, 2006)

I forgot to hand my camera over to some tourist on Thanksgiving to get a family shot! :doh: I'm usually the one behind the camera unfortunately.

Thank you everyone for sharing, I really enjoy this thread!


----------



## GPL (Nov 27, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> These are pictures Ryan's mom took yesterday. The kitty is named Squeakers, and she's Ryan's parents' cat.




Thank you for posting these Sadeian. You two look so cute, together with the cat. I think you are a pretty girl, hun.

GPL.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2006)

Great pics, Sandie!
Does your daughter Rachael happen to be BbwModel?

I also wanted to add that This1Yankee was not only the biggest of her friends, but also the prettiest. You really stood out like a beautiful rose from them


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 27, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Great pics, Sandie!
> Does your daughter Rachael happen to be BbwModel?
> 
> I also wanted to add that This1Yankee was not only the biggest of her friends, but also the prettiest. You really stood out like a beautiful rose from them




Alright...*puts on apron*...how many batches of brownies do you want, now that you've earned all those points, Missy! 

*checks cupboards for mixing bowls and chocolate*


Thank you, very very much...that means a lot


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 27, 2006)

Here are a few pictures of my daughter Sarah and I riding the train & subway to Hollywood a couple of weeks ago, and our after Thanksgiving bicycle ride last Friday. 

View attachment pics.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Nov 27, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Great pics, Sandie!
> Does your daughter Rachael happen to be BbwModel?
> 
> I also wanted to add that This1Yankee was not only the biggest of her friends, but also the prettiest. You really stood out like a beautiful rose from them



Yep...that's me!

Rachael


----------



## BBWModel (Nov 27, 2006)

Here is another one from our trip to the mall yesterday...


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 28, 2006)

Just messing around with my camera and though it was really cool


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes! A ghost!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Nov 28, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Great pics, Sandie!
> Does your daughter Rachael happen to be BbwModel? ...



Hi GEF...

Yes, my daughter Rachael is BBWModel. She has been around Dimensions almost a long as I have been. We both have been on the cover of the hardcopy magazine more than once, and she has done a lot of fashion modeling.

Thanks!


----------



## Tina (Nov 28, 2006)

Stan, these pictues are great.  What an adorable little girl you have.


----------



## Blockierer (Nov 28, 2006)

Taken September 2006


----------



## supersoup (Nov 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Yikes! A ghost!


that's totally what i thought.

here's a really bad picture i took at work the other day. i was stealth soup all day and took pictures whenever management wasn't around, it was rather amusing. but anyways, it's finally a full body shot, even though it's way too dark, haha. and yes i'm wearing my hoodie while working...i freeze all the time.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 28, 2006)

Stealth cutegirl! Rawr! =o


----------



## GPL (Nov 28, 2006)

supersoup said:


> that's totally what i thought.
> 
> here's a really bad picture i took at work the other day. i was stealth soup all day and took pictures whenever management wasn't around, it was rather amusing. but anyways, it's finally a full body shot, even though it's way too dark, haha. and yes i'm wearing my hoodie while working...i freeze all the time.




You always look too cute, hun!
I love your red hair and pretty face with the lippiercing:wubu: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 28, 2006)

Decided to give the fire another shot, and take pictures all at the same time. The dog wanted to be nosey so I have some pics with him in them! Bad hair day but its my day off so I wasn't trying to fix it up today LOL


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 28, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> Decided to give the fire another shot, and take pictures all at the same time. The dog wanted to be nosey so I have some pics with him in them! Bad hair day but its my day off so I wasn't trying to fix it up today LOL


Love them, Gorgeous!


----------



## rainyday (Nov 28, 2006)

Ella, you have such gorgeous shiny hair, even if you think it was a bad hair day. So does the pup. And now I want to have a crackling fire going too.


----------



## Paul (Nov 28, 2006)

What vey lovely pictres Ella. You are vey photogenic, even on a "bad hair day"!

Whats your dog's name? He looks friendly.

Paul.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks you guys! Dog's name is Bound, he's pretty friendly if he knows you. Not so much with the strangers, I dont have many people that come in my yard when he's outside.


----------



## GPL (Nov 28, 2006)

Bad hair day??
I just wanted to tell you how much I like your hair in these pics:wubu: 
You have really beautiful hair, hun. I love it!!

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 28, 2006)

This aint too recent but its as recent as ive got 'em and for anybody who aint seen my profile page heres me at a bus stop in London ast midnight... it was a shifty night of mugging all round  









> here's a really bad picture i took at work the other day. i was stealth soup all day and took pictures whenever management wasn't around, it was rather amusing. but anyways, it's finally a full body shot, even though it's way too dark, haha. and yes i'm wearing my hoodie while working...i freeze all the time.



Super cute I like red hair! Move to England!


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 28, 2006)

Tina said:


> Stan, these pictues are great.  What an adorable little girl you have.



Thanks! My daughter Sarah is truely a good little girl. She got my wife's beauty and my nuttyness (the face making anyway...)

fa_man_stan


----------



## supersoup (Nov 28, 2006)

don't do your happy dance when you are still recovering from strength sapping sickness. 

and yes, we love towels at my house.


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 29, 2006)

supersoup said:


> ... and yes, we love towels at my house.



I didn't know Xerox _made_ towels... They must be pretty small to fit in that white and purple box.







Or, have I lost the ability to read sadrawkcab?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> I didn't know Xerox _made_ towels... They must be pretty small to fit in that white and purple box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fear you lost something...
I reads like "Kotex" to me...


----------



## supersoup (Nov 29, 2006)

totally kotex. my mom keeps it stocked like it's going out of production. whateeeever.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

@Ericthonius:

What does "backwardas" mean?


----------



## UberAris (Nov 29, 2006)

Me posing for my Dagohir group photo, thats my basic garb, hafting my 5 1/2 foot shafted war-hammer... mmm good times...


----------



## elle camino (Nov 29, 2006)

supersoup!
1. you are so cute.
2. give me some towels.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 29, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Me posing for my Dagohir group photo, thats my basic garb, hafting my 5 1/2 foot shafted war-hammer... mmm good times...


Dude, you wanna do SCA. Trust me on this.


----------



## UberAris (Nov 29, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Dude, you wanna do SCA. Trust me on this.



I would, but don;t meet the limits for my choices of weapons, and being only 5'8" 165lbs, I'm no good doing what I do best. SCA is cool, but I enjoy the freeness of Dagohir play and the indiscrimination of player styles.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 29, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> @Ericthonius:
> 
> What does "backwardas" mean?



It means that some times my fingers get a mind of their own and spell things differently:

... S'drawkcab | backward'S ...

:doh: :blush: :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> It means that some times my fingers get a mind of their own and spell things differently:
> 
> ... S'drawkcab | backward'S ...
> 
> :doh: :blush: :doh:


 ...tca eht ni meht hctac I ,emit eht fo tsom tuB .oot ,melborp siht wonk I kniht I


----------



## Checksum Panic (Nov 29, 2006)

elle camino said:


>




Now now, shoes don't go near the mouth... nah I dig this pic, along with the other pics you posted, I quite enjoy your sense of style, it suits you well


----------



## supersoup (Nov 29, 2006)

elle camino said:


> supersoup!
> 1. you are so cute.
> 2. give me some towels.


1.not nearly as cute as you are.
2.sure, how many ya need?
3.i only wish i could pull off those shoes you are sexing up in your pictures...

:wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 29, 2006)

supersoup said:


> 1.not nearly as cute as you are.
> 2.sure, how many ya need?
> 3.i only wish i could pull off those shoes you are sexing up in your pictures...
> 
> :wubu:


It doesn't take much to pull of those shoes. Just grab them, yank and wiggle a bit. =p

Seriously, you are uberly cute, even if the eye tends to get lost when you wear black. You are well stocked with the most useful things in the galaxy.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 29, 2006)

Checksum Panic said:


> Now now, shoes don't go near the mouth.


for the record: brand new shoe, ordered from the manufacturer. 
and thanks, doll. back atcha.


----------



## GPL (Nov 29, 2006)

@ Supersoup:

Red hair, pigtails and one really lovely big cutie together in one pic...:smitten: 

@ Elle:

You can even make shoes look sexy!!!
I think you are great. Ever seriously thought about modeling??:wubu: 

Supertight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 29, 2006)

shoes ARE sexy.
especially those shoes.


anyways i was told once by a plus-size modeling rep that i am 'too disproportionate'.
c'est la vie.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 29, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> It doesn't take much to pull of those shoes. Just grab them, yank and wiggle a bit. =p
> 
> Seriously, you are uberly cute, even if the eye tends to get lost when you wear black. You are well stocked with the most useful things in the galaxy.


hahhahahaaaa, i'd fall off those adorable shoes and break my ass bone. and as far as these useful things you speak of, i'm lost. goofball...


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 29, 2006)

Towels of course! ^^ Hitchhiker fans, back me up on this.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 29, 2006)

i am a genius, i totally figured it was that, since the comment came from you!! i am a useless knowledge whizkid.


----------



## ellevehc86 (Nov 29, 2006)

I posted this one once before.


----------



## ellevehc86 (Nov 29, 2006)

I've been working out alot lately and getting pretty cut. Sorry its fuzzy.


----------



## ellevehc86 (Nov 29, 2006)

And here is a face shot with a photo filter


----------



## Paul (Nov 29, 2006)

Supersoup,

You are lovely. I do live in hope that one day your lovely picture will be posted in a pic that does not make me go dizzy twisting my neck.


----------



## Tina (Nov 29, 2006)

From today. 

View attachment 100_1521sm.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Nov 29, 2006)

pretty lady!!!

and handsome man!!!

and thank you paul!!


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 29, 2006)

PHANTOM DREADIES!!!


----------



## Paul (Nov 29, 2006)

Lovely Tina. BTW what is your natural hair colour? I remember pics of yours from a couple of years back with a different hair colour.

(Notice the British spelling  ).


----------



## Tina (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes, I noticed, Paul.  And thank you.

My hair is naturally brown, but I have been going a bit lighter lately.

That's some great hair you've got there, ellevehc86.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 29, 2006)

T, I love the new cut! It's so wispy and soft around your face. Great choice.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh my Ellevah................  

You look so adorable in that pic, Tina  

Love that medeival outfit the guy was wearing on the other page- 
gawd, Im old and forgot his name allready :doh: 

Knotty, you allready know we lust for you


----------



## Tina (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you muchly, rainy and Green Eyes.  I like it better, too, I think. Now, if I can just style it well -- I'm the artist of the family and my sister is the hairdresser (or, she used to be) and there isn't really any crossover there.  

Oh, and Green, that was UberAris.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks- I was too lazy to look back while posting


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 29, 2006)

Tina: You have very healthy teeth.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah work today was fun. Got a little bit of a nose bleed, but I dont let it ruin my day!!! hehe Plus I wanted to post a picture of myself acting how I act. Which is just straight up nerdy!


----------



## Tina (Nov 30, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Tina: You have very healthy teeth.



Thank you, Fuzzy Necromancer, but really I don't. I inherited my father's teeth (he had to have them all capped by the time he was 30), and I also took Tetracycline, an antibiotic that they rarely prescribe these days, which discolors them. Were I to have the money, I would have some major work and cosmetics done on them, but I thank you for saying so (I am normally self conscious about them -- about my David Letterman gap in the front, too  ).


----------



## Spanky (Nov 30, 2006)

Tina said:


> Thank you, Fuzzy Necromancer, but really I don't. I inherited my father's teeth (he had to have them all capped by the time he was 30), and I also took Tetracycline, an antibiotic that they rarely prescribe these days, which discolors them. Were I to have the money, I would have some major work and cosmetics done on them, but I thank you for saying so (I am normally self conscious about them -- about my David Letterman gap in the front, too  ).



Basically, Tina, you are so very pretty. I like seeing your changing avatar shots. Brightens the day. Thanks!


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2006)

I took these photos tonight, in the hopes of getting some good ones for the upcoming "Show Your Assets for a Day Day" Dims membership drive. 

This first one seemed like a good idea at the time. I was going for a saucy wink, but I ended up looking like someone poked me in the eye. Or Elle Driver sans the eye patch, which is cooler than just suffering from a temporarily poked eye. 






And here's a preview of what's coming for the SYADD Dims membership drive on 12/5:






The cami comes off! I get slutty to support Dimensions. Do you?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I took these photos tonight, in the hopes of getting some good ones for the upcoming "Show Your Assets for a Day Day" Dims membership drive.
> 
> This first one seemed like a good idea at the time. I was going for a saucy wink, but I ended up looking like someone poked me in the eye. Or Elle Driver sans the eye patch, which is cooler than just suffering from a temporarily poked eye.



I dig the poked in the eye look... it's good on you.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I dig the poked in the eye look... it's good on you.



That's because you have a thing for one-eyed monsters. 

OH YES I DID. 


Eye patches: they're a preference, not a fetish.


----------



## Tina (Nov 30, 2006)

Spanky said:


> Basically, Tina, you are so very pretty. I like seeing your changing avatar shots. Brightens the day. Thanks!



Thank you, Spanky, for the huge grin I've got plastered on my face right now.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> That's because you have a thing for one-eyed monsters.
> 
> OH YES I DID.
> 
> ...



If I've told you once, it's been a thousand times... pillow talk STAYS on the pillow. 

Zip it!


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> If I've told you once, it's been a thousand times... pillow talk STAYS on the pillow.
> 
> Zip it!



Ohhhhhhh. I thought mints stay on the pillow, and we eat the pillow talk. My bad.


----------



## James (Nov 30, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Yeah work today was fun. Got a little bit of a nose bleed, but I dont let it ruin my day!!! hehe Plus I wanted to post a picture of myself acting how I act. Which is just straight up nerdy!



haha - not at the nose bleed - that'd be cruel... even for me 

nice pic ms - good to see u happy at work...


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 30, 2006)

Here's an awful and silly picture for you all, taken sometime in August. I had more than my fair share of something, probably JD. I don't remember why I ended up doing this, especially when I probably knew my friend had his camera handy. And there are plenty of sillier pictures and videos on his hard drive. I've made an ass of myself on camera plenty of times since moving here. 





Note the sexy arm tan line and the massive pipe cleaners I'm sporting. 

The funny thing is, this is the only picture of myself on my computer aside from a handful of crummy webcam headshots. Man oh man am I ever thin. According to that BMI crap I'm 25 pounds underweight in that picture. Recently I decided to finally take better care of myself, so perhaps in time I'll look a little healthier and meatier in a picture. My skin might even look more human and less vampiresque.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 30, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Yeah work today was fun. Got a little bit of a nose bleed, but I dont let it ruin my day!!! hehe Plus I wanted to post a picture of myself acting how I act. Which is just straight up nerdy!



ahahaha, I love that picture. 

It's quality like that that got you on BC. LOL


----------



## love dubh (Nov 30, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Yeah work today was fun. Got a little bit of a nose bleed, but I dont let it ruin my day!!! hehe Plus I wanted to post a picture of myself acting how I act. Which is just straight up nerdy!




Whenever I get a nosebleed, I unashamedly go about my bidness with a scrunched-up tissue in my nostril. It is TEH HOT.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 30, 2006)

Tina said:


> (I am normally self conscious about them -- about my David Letterman gap in the front, too  ).


Even Macca had a gap for a while - enhanced his natural chipmunk look anyway.

On you it's hardly noticeable.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 30, 2006)

sasha! i see your adorably tasteful bloodynose photo and raise you this ancient, somewhat creepy, vaguely threatening one (of me):




...actually i feel like i might have posted that elsewhere on this board, some time ago. but i can't remember where or why so oh well.

anyways i've got a lifetime of seasonal 'bleeds under my belt. i get them spontaniously whenever the weather changes pretty drastically from warm to cold. 
once i got one so bad while i was camping with my mom as a kid that they had to fly me off mount rainer in a helicopter! that was fun. 
they don't bug me at all. actually it's really funny for me to watch people i'm with go all white as a sheet and say 'oh god abby your NOSE' and i'm like 'tra la la! this is a good one so far! stay tuned, guys.'


edit/sidenote: that picture was my default on myspace a year ago for like a week, and you would not BELIEVE the random messages i got from people.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 30, 2006)

elle camino said:


> sasha! i see your adorably tasteful bloodynose photo and raise you this ancient, somewhat creepy, vaguely threatening one (of me):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, now there is a picture of a nose bleed! Actually with your septum (i think thats the right name) one could believe you just got it pierced and it was bleeding from that. Actually its a very cool pic. I had a friend who was notorious for nose bleeds too! That and wetting her pants. Of course this was when we were like 7... not 24... but i havent seen her in a while so who knows if its still a prob


----------



## GPL (Nov 30, 2006)

@ Tina:

You have beautiful eyes, hun!!:wubu: 

@Carrie:

Always a delight to see your pictures. You are pretty:wubu: 

@Sasha:

You even look cute with a piece of tissue in your nose 
That smile is saying a thousand words!:smitten: 

Thanks for posting; Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 1, 2006)

Here we go. Taken about 2 weeks back. 

Things to know. 

I am TRASHED in this picture. 

I took it myself. 

I was doing my "sexy" look. (Stop laughing.) 

You now know why I generally just scare the hell out of people in person. 

View attachment drk_bytch.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 1, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Here we go. Taken about 2 weeks back.
> 
> Things to know.
> 
> ...



And then there's the rest of us that like that sexy look. :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Dec 1, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> Even Macca had a gap for a while - enhanced his natural chipmunk look anyway.
> 
> On you it's hardly noticeable.



Thanks, Wag. I think it's more noticible some times than others, but it's okay -- at least I have my own teeth, gap and all. 

Thank you, GPL. I used to wish for blue or green eyes, but I've come to like my black eyes.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 1, 2006)

Tina said:


> Were I to have the money, I would have some major work and cosmetics done on them, but I thank you for saying so (I am normally self conscious about them -- about my David Letterman gap in the front, too  ).



I'm a gappy girl too, Tina, only mine's way bigger than yours! Could drive a truck through it. I generally wish it never showed in pix, but here's one to, um, demonstrate our gaptoof solidarity!! I just took this, pardon the dark cave of night look goin on.

The only good thing is the connotation that comes with it, eh? Wife of Bath, eh? Noodge noodge wink wink? We're supposed to be " sexier, more passionate, and more prone to falling in love." Whee! All true, all scientifically proven of course.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 1, 2006)

Okay, so this first one is my pretty shot, the other ones are just me acting like a 'tard. 

View attachment DVC00403.JPG
View attachment DVC00417.JPG


View attachment DVC00418.JPG
View attachment DVC00423.JPG


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 1, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> View attachment 11897



You probably get this a lot, but OMG you're gorgeous.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> You probably get this a lot, but OMG you're gorgeous.




AW, so are you sweetheart! The only person that tells me that I am gorgeous in "real" life is my friend Jessica (when she's drunk and wants to play with my hair) and my mom. Haha, I must not be surrounding myself with the right people!


----------



## furious styles (Dec 1, 2006)

I echo blackjack's statement. What an angel. =D

And you can "surround yourself" with me.

Oh jesus that was corny.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 1, 2006)

:blush: :wubu: Thank you so much. Where do you live again???? LOL, haha!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 1, 2006)

Yankee... I have to say that those pics are so pretty. Even the silly ones. Any of those guys in your town, would be lucky to have ya


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh, so would you prefer to be the pot or the kettle today, Miss Sasha?? HULLO! You are so hot!  :wubu:


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 1, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Here we go. Taken about 2 weeks back.
> 
> Things to know.
> 
> ...



The correct spelling is beeeeeyatch.


----------



## Tina (Dec 1, 2006)

liz (di-va) said:


> I'm a gappy girl too, Tina, only mine's way bigger than yours! Could drive a truck through it. I generally wish it never showed in pix, but here's one to, um, demonstrate our gaptoof solidarity!! I just took this, pardon the dark cave of night look goin on.
> 
> The only good thing is the connotation that comes with it, eh? Wife of Bath, eh? Noodge noodge wink wink? We're supposed to be " sexier, more passionate, and more prone to falling in love." Whee! All true, all scientifically proven of course.


Heh. Great pic, Liz. Thanks for the gap-toothed solidarity!!

Went to dinner last night with friends (Cecelia and Rick, who is an FA -- one of the few in this area) and had some fabulous Chinese. I'm wearing Misty's blouse here (it's mine now, but was once Misty's, so it will forever be Misty's blouse in my mind and I kind of like that). Rick was (probably slyly, _he_ thought) feeling my fat with his arm and Cecelia said something about him kind of elbowing her. I said, "yeah, Rick's just trying to cop a feel of the soft girls' fat!" and so we were cracking up, and you can see how he was a bit embarrassed at being caught at it. I know how you FA guys are: feel the fat to see if it's soft fat or firm fat... Heh.   

View attachment 100_1590sm.jpg


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 1, 2006)

Tina --> you look great  That shirt is really pretty on you!!!


----------



## Tina (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks, Yankee. 

My God, you are model gorgeous. If no one around you compliments you, you are definitely hanging out with the blind and need to find a new circle of friends!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 1, 2006)

Tina said:


> Thanks, Yankee.
> 
> My God, you are model gorgeous. If no one around you compliments you, *you are definitely hanging out with the blind *and need to find a new circle of friends!



Or they're just jealous she is the prettiest....


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 1, 2006)

Tina said:


> Heh. Great pic, Liz. Thanks for the gap-toothed solidarity!!



LMFAO! Very cute (as is that pic).

Anyway we can work in a gap in this icon?----->


----------



## elle camino (Dec 1, 2006)

eff you, jonathan antin. 
i've mastered fingerwaves and i'm not charging myself $400 for them! ha.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 1, 2006)

Of course Yankee's gorgeous. It comes from being a Richmond girl.

Love, 

another born-and-bred Richmonder


----------



## supersoup (Dec 1, 2006)

elle camino said:


> eff you, jonathan antin.
> i've mastered fingerwaves and i'm not charging myself $400 for them! ha.


AND they look hot, not all...soap opera-y.

someday i will have someone teach me how to get my hair to look half as awesome as yours does all the time...someday!!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 1, 2006)

whatever lady i've seen your hair.
you need no help whatsoever.
<3


----------



## Emma (Dec 1, 2006)

This1Yankee = hot hot hot 

*jealous*


----------



## GPL (Dec 1, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> AW, so are you sweetheart! The only person that tells me that I am gorgeous in "real" life is my friend Jessica (when she's drunk and wants to play with my hair) and my mom. Haha, I must not be surrounding myself with the right people!




Your just f**king gorgeous, Yankee:smitten: 
What a beauty you are...

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Dec 1, 2006)

Tina said:


> Heh. Great pic, Liz. Thanks for the gap-toothed solidarity!!
> 
> Went to dinner last night with friends (Cecelia and Rick, who is an FA -- one of the few in this area) and had some fabulous Chinese. I'm wearing Misty's blouse here (it's mine now, but was once Misty's, so it will forever be Misty's blouse in my mind and I kind of like that). Rick was (probably slyly, _he_ thought) feeling my fat with his arm and Cecelia said something about him kind of elbowing her. I said, "yeah, Rick's just trying to cop a feel of the soft girls' fat!" and so we were cracking up, and you can see how he was a bit embarrassed at being caught at it. I know how you FA guys are: feel the fat to see if it's soft fat or firm fat... Heh.




Tina, you look awesome as you always do, hun!!
I think you are a cutie:wubu: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 1, 2006)

What are finger waves--are they like the pretty spirals at the ends of your hair there?


----------



## elle camino (Dec 1, 2006)

well there are really two definitions, now that i think about it. 
one is much more literal, as in you actually use your fingers to make waves really close to your scalp. like this:





but the ones i'm talking about are the looser, pincurl, veronica lake style ones, for longer hair. usually just a really smooth wave up top, and then uniform curls at the bottom. 
like:





of course mine will never be that good, but that's because veronica lake is magic.


----------



## Tina (Dec 1, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> LMFAO! Very cute (as is that pic).
> 
> Anyway we can work in a gap in this icon?----->



Thanks, Lester.  I guess we'll have to imagine a gap. 

I'm sure y'all are getting sick of looking at me, but here is a picture from today. This is my baby sister, Michelle (I say "baby," but she is, as you can see, taller than I), and we went out to lunch for Thai food at our favorite place, Boonie's. Boonie makes peanut sauce so good I could eat it with a spoon. It's sweet, but not too sweet, very peanut-y, detectible coconut milk, and very, very little fish sauce, if any. It's warm-spicy but not hot. In short, perfection. Nummy.  

Dang it, I keep meaning to take pictures of my food for the Foodee board and forgot! 

View attachment 100_1592sma.jpg


----------



## rainyday (Dec 1, 2006)

Ah, cool. Those chunky ones in the bottom picture are hard to do and get them to stay. Probably takes a slick of lacquer to keep them there. Hair like that always fascinates me because it never moves, even up top. 

How'd you curl yours? Caruso steam rollers are the only thing I've found that will do curls kind of like that and have them stay curled all day. 

/thread derail with hair chat


Edited to add: This was supposed to go under Elle's post, til Miss Tina slipped in. Beautiful picture, T.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 1, 2006)

pretty pretty, tina.

and rainyday: i've gotten them to work with both the traditional pincurl method (really hot barrel curling iron, curled and then pinned to the head to cool like that), and with steam curlers.
the ones in the picture are from pincurls, but i found the the real magic is in knowing exactly when to either take out the curlers, or remove the pins. you can't let them set too long, or you'll just get ringlets. 
as for shellacking it into place, i've got that covered with the best hairspray known to man.


----------



## Emma (Dec 1, 2006)

Found a thing on my phone that lets me edit pictures. So I had a little play around with it and here are the (crappy) results LOL


----------



## rainyday (Dec 1, 2006)

elle camino said:


> you can't let them set too long, or you'll just get ringlets.
> as for shellacking it into place, i've got that covered with the best hairspray known to man.


I'll have to see if I can find some of that. And yup, ringlets are what I usually get from mine, but with fingercombing they break up like this:





(Old pic from about four years ago.)


----------



## Ivy (Dec 1, 2006)

I just took this to send to my momma to show her my new hair color and the earrings my boyfriend bought me for my birthday!

not the most exciting picture, but the most recent for sure. 

View attachment DSC00043.JPG


----------



## elle camino (Dec 1, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I'll have to see if I can find some of that. And yup, ringlets are what I usually get from mine, but with fingercombing they break up like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still totally pretty!
see that's what's great about hairdo practice. perfect success or not, you'll look awesome either way.

and ivy: OH MY GOD YOUR GLASSES.


----------



## Ivy (Dec 1, 2006)

elle camino said:


> and ivy: OH MY GOD YOUR GLASSES.



hahaha, i love them so much. i'm only supposed to wear them for computering and reading but as soon as i take them off i have a headache.. plus, they are oh so stylish. so, i wear them way more than i should.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 1, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> Anyway we can work in a gap in this icon?----->


Yeah! A gaptoofie icon! Diastematic lil smily!

Gap-toothed girls everywhere say yes.


----------



## Zagnut (Dec 1, 2006)

Tina said:


> I'm sure y'all are getting sick of looking at me, but here is a picture from today. This is my baby sister, Michelle (I say "baby," but she is, as you can see, taller than I), and we went out to lunch for Thai food at our favorite place, Boonie's. Boonie makes peanut sauce so good I could eat it with a spoon. It's sweet, but not too sweet, very peanut-y, detectible coconut milk, and very, very little fish sauce, if any. It's warm-spicy but not hot. In short, perfection. Nummy.



Wow, you really are exceptionally beautiful!


----------



## Tina (Dec 1, 2006)

Zagnut said:


> Wow, you really are exceptionally beautiful!



Such a lovely thing to say, Zag. Thank you.  And thanks to GPL and Ms. Elle, too, who is pretty stunning herself.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 1, 2006)

Here is a pic I took earlier today at work (in know, not very productive...) I was setting up a couple of Intel iMacs that have the built-in webcams and a program called Photo Booth. When I first saw one of these computers, I got busted in a professors office making faces at his computer. Luckily he had a sense of humor...

Here is my Alan Alda impersonation... (I recently met my birth mother; she informed me that I'm in fact not related to him... bummer...)

fa_man_stan 

View attachment pic2.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Dec 1, 2006)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here is a pic I took earlier today at work
> 
> fa_man_stan



Those are some world-class baby blues you've got there.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 2, 2006)

Gap-toothed girls unite! (I have a gap of my own). 

How's this?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 2, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Gap-toothed girls unite! (I have a gap of my own).
> 
> How's this?



Yay BBM!!! another one! I love it! I demand our own forum!!! And our own mods! And our own personal subsidised cafeteria! Hehehehe. We'll call it Diastemania...gaptoofies everywhere.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 2, 2006)

love the smiley


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 2, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Those are some world-class baby blues you've got there.



Hey Carrie,
Thanks for noticing the ol' peeps. You are a very good lookin' gal yourself!

It's really fun seeing pics of all the folks on the boards. What did we used to do for fun before the internet?

fa_man_stan


----------



## MizzRubens (Dec 2, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Found a thing on my phone that lets me edit pictures. So I had a little play around with it and here are the (crappy) results LOL
> 
> Em, your pics are just great! I really like them a lot!


----------



## MizzRubens (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok... here are a couple of pics of moi. I like them a lot (if I may say so myself :blush.
Taken about 3 or 4 weeks ago. 

The first two I made myself and the last one was taken by my boyfriend :wubu: . 

View attachment 100_0683.JPG


View attachment DIM 5.JPG


View attachment DIM 6.JPG


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 2, 2006)

Wahoo, go Richmond!!! I think we should stage a reunion. Hahaha!!!





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Of course Yankee's gorgeous. It comes from being a Richmond girl.
> 
> Love,
> 
> another born-and-bred Richmonder


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 2, 2006)

fa_man_stan said:
 

> Here is my Alan Alda impersonation... (I recently met my birth mother; she informed me that I'm in fact not related to him... bummer...)
> 
> fa_man_stan



Oh my gosh, you're a dead ringer for Alan Alda during his MASH days. Yowzah.

Everybody else looks so purdy but being an Alan Alda fan I had to comment on this because it was the first thing I thought when I saw your pic, Stan.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 2, 2006)

Here's my most recent one.... which is from like... 6 months ago. Apparently, I don't pose for enough pictures. 

View attachment mountains.JPG


----------



## furious styles (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm greatly sorry to anyone who was a fan of my long, flowing locks, but I'm sad to say that hairstyle represented a portion of my life I'm attempting to leave far behind and blah blah philosophical bullshit blah blah so anyway here's mah new haircut!


----------



## love dubh (Dec 2, 2006)

mfdoom said:


> I'm greatly sorry to anyone who was a fan of my long, flowing locks, but I'm sad to say that hairstyle represented a portion of my life I'm attempting to leave far behind and blah blah philosophical bullshit blah blah so anyway here's mah new haircut!



Disassociate your lovely locks from the shitstack that was your past. There. Existential crisis (and future cutting of teh locks! ) averted.


----------



## love dubh (Dec 2, 2006)

Canadian said:


> Here's my most recent one.... which is from like... 6 months ago. Apparently, I don't pose for enough pictures.




```

```

Hey, Canada, tu es beauuuuuuuuuu, chaud (pas en le sens literal), et j'aime les courbes de tes cheveux (cheveaux? J'oublie les mots pour le deux "hair" et "curls"! Je devais les connaitre, parce que j'etudie la francaise. Mais, je ne parle pas du cheval.)


----------



## furious styles (Dec 2, 2006)

Well most people just think I was manufacturing an excuse to be a scenester. *shrugs*

Luckily, at least for the time being, hair grows back.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 2, 2006)

Canadian said:


> Here's my most recent one.... which is from like... 6 months ago. Apparently, I don't pose for enough pictures.




Mmmmmmm Canadians.....


----------



## elle camino (Dec 2, 2006)

mfdoom said:


> I'm greatly sorry to anyone who was a fan of my long, flowing locks, but I'm sad to say that hairstyle represented a portion of my life I'm attempting to leave far behind and blah blah philosophical bullshit blah blah so anyway here's mah new haircut!


SO. MUCH. BETTER.
a


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 3, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Oh my gosh, you're a dead ringer for Alan Alda during his MASH days. Yowzah.
> 
> Everybody else looks so purdy but being an Alan Alda fan I had to comment on this because it was the first thing I thought when I saw your pic, Stan.



Hey Miss Vickie,

I used to hear all the time that I looked like Alan Alda or Hawkeye, if my hair was the right length, or my face was a bit stubbly. I've been told my voice sounds like him to (I can't do his laugh though...)

When I hear that from people I always joke that I'm glad I resemble somebody likeable, and that I'm not a dead ringer for Charles Manson or somebody like that...

fa_man_stan


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 3, 2006)

Canadian said:


> Here's my most recent one.... which is from like... 6 months ago. Apparently, I don't pose for enough pictures.



Apparently I need to move to Canada, since it seems all the CUTE, HOT, GOOD LOOKIN men are all up there!!!

:smitten: 

Rachael


----------



## Checksum Panic (Dec 3, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> Apparently I need to move to Canada, since it seems all the CUTE, HOT, GOOD LOOKIN men are all up there!!!
> 
> :smitten:
> 
> Rachael



Come visit us! Best country EVA


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 3, 2006)

Stan, my GOSH you do look like Alan Alda!! Have you considered getting listed with a celebrity look-alike agency? I did a quick search and there are several. 

I know you wouldn't want this one since it's in the UK, but I had fun clicking on the celebrities and seeing their lookalikes. Some were remarkable (as your resemblance is.)

http://www.splitting-images.com/celebrity_list.html


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 3, 2006)

Canadian said:


> Here's my most recent one.... which is from like... 6 months ago. Apparently, I don't pose for enough pictures.


Awww  look at that curly hair. Thats such an adorable pic


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 3, 2006)

mfdoom said:


> I'm greatly sorry to anyone who was a fan of my long, flowing locks, but I'm sad to say that hairstyle represented a portion of my life I'm attempting to leave far behind and blah blah philosophical bullshit blah blah so anyway here's mah new haircut!



Hey all that philosophical bullshit aside, girls love a guy with a hawk! Hehehe :batting:


----------



## Donna (Dec 3, 2006)

This was taken earlier this afternoon....new hair color, too.


----------



## Bagalute (Dec 3, 2006)

Here goes my newest...about two weeks old. Some of you probably already know it from dimchat. I'm the one on the left in case you were wondering  the other dude is my gf's nephew, about 7 months old by now 

View attachment buya.JPG


----------



## supersoup (Dec 3, 2006)

mfdoom said:


> I'm greatly sorry to anyone who was a fan of my long, flowing locks, but I'm sad to say that hairstyle represented a portion of my life I'm attempting to leave far behind and blah blah philosophical bullshit blah blah so anyway here's mah new haircut!


definitely cute, and totally different than before.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 3, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> This was taken earlier this afternoon....new hair color, too.


You look adorable, Princess Donna!


----------



## Donna (Dec 3, 2006)

Henner: You look adorable! I am so glad to see you here on the boards, dude.

Ren Woman: THANKS! The tiara was a present from my buddy, Friday 'cause she rocks!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 4, 2006)

*I took my piercings out today!!!* And these are the first pics. Sorry I look like crap,lol, I dont feel all too well.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 4, 2006)

this is new

so does this mean you have two huge holes in your lip now?


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 4, 2006)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here is a pic I took earlier today at work (in know, not very productive...) I was setting up a couple of Intel iMacs that have the built-in webcams and a program called Photo Booth. When I first saw one of these computers, I got busted in a professors office making faces at his computer. Luckily he had a sense of humor...
> 
> Here is my Alan Alda impersonation... (I recently met my birth mother; she informed me that I'm in fact not related to him... bummer...)
> 
> fa_man_stan


Your forehead's a bit high, but yeah, dead ringer.


----------



## fatkid420 (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## GPL (Dec 4, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> *I took my piercings out today!!!* And these are the first pics. Sorry I look like crap,lol, I dont feel all too well.




You look really cute, though...
You always do!:wubu: 
Already arrived in the UK, hun?

GPL.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 4, 2006)

GPL said:


> You look really cute, though...
> You always do!:wubu:
> Already arrived in the UK, hun?
> 
> GPL.




Thanx! Nope, not yet. Should be in the UK by Dec 13th  Im so stoked!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 4, 2006)

Donna and BigBelly both look great


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 4, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Donna and BigBelly both look great




Aww thanx!!! And thats a crap pic...imagine how hot I am when I try, lol


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 4, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> ...imagine how hot I am when I try, lol



You have to try to look hot?


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

this is after unloading two trucks in 19 degree weather this morning...my hair is a mess, not to mention my face. and notice the looooooovely filthy dirty truck-unloading-only hoodie.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 4, 2006)

Aww you look so cute even if a little pissed of :wubu:


----------



## Brenda (Dec 4, 2006)

This is me at a party recently.


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2006)

Bren, you are beautiful.  Gorgeous dress, and your hair looks fabulous. Love the freckled shoulders, too.


----------



## love dubh (Dec 4, 2006)

supersoup said:


> this is after unloading two trucks in 19 degree weather this morning...my hair is a mess, not to mention my face. and notice the looooooovely filthy dirty truck-unloading-only hoodie.




I empathize. I remember truck unloading day. WORST. DAY. EVAR. 

P.S. I worked for The Devil, (not ITT), but Sam Goody (Media Play is own by the same corporate parent, as is SunCoast). Or was. Musicland declaired bankruptcy.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 4, 2006)

Bren, you look just stunning. There's a beautiful glow about you.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 4, 2006)

This was taken this morning, first snow fall of the year!  

View attachment P1010405.jpg


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> This was taken this morning, first snow fall of the year!



Do I spy some type of clog?


----------



## Tooz (Dec 4, 2006)

:batting:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> This was taken this morning, first snow fall of the year!



You look so cute AnnMarie and I love your coat!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 4, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> Do I spy some type of clog?



Nope, although they do sort of look that way.... my pants are covering my foot. They're my Propet Ridgewalkers (backless maryjane) that I wear every day of my freakin' life. I will cry rivers when those shoes give up on me, they don't make them anymore.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 4, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> You look so cute AnnMarie and I love your coat!



Thanks honey, and I agree.... I LOVE that coat. LOL One of my favorite clothing items, but it sure needs a cleaning and a press. I had just pulled it out of a little hole in the closet, so it's all wrinkly from being in there all summer.


----------



## Checksum Panic (Dec 5, 2006)

tooz said:


> :batting:



Aww I love that pic


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 5, 2006)

Caption not required.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 5, 2006)

From today..call it a good hair day..maybe? 

View attachment 12084


View attachment 12085


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2006)

Love that top, Misty 
and your hair does look nice


----------



## Paul (Dec 5, 2006)

YUMMY PICTURE AnnMarie. You are very cute. I love your smile and eyes. Zow-wee very cute.....I can not figure out why this woman could possibly still be single. You melt my heart.

Paul.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 5, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


>



Your link is the devil. It doesn't work.

=Divals


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2006)

Funny. Can't find that post... But I've seen the pic... Cute!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

technical difficulties.
From the trying-to-get-something-appropriate-for-the-SYSFADD thread in the Clubhouse.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2006)

^^Gawd, you look good


I should soooooo hate you now


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 5, 2006)

This is my new favorite one from this weekend.  

View attachment FavBlack.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 5, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> Caption not required.



Les, I LOVE that photo. You oughta frame that one. You are not only really adorable in it (or handsome in case adorable isn't what you were going for), but it really exemplifies what it is to have a goofy side (and everyone needs a goofy side). I suggest it for a future avatar or profile pic.

/overuse of parentheses


And AnnMarie, you are always so damn gorgeous, you must wake up that way in the morning.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> From today..call it a good hair day..maybe?



Very cute hair day, cutie!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> technical difficulties.
> From the trying-to-get-something-appropriate-for-the-SYSFADD thread in the Clubhouse.



I love that little pic... cute eyeballs! lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

Paul said:


> YUMMY PICTURE AnnMarie. You are very cute. I love your smile and eyes. Zow-wee very cute.....I can not figure out why this woman could possibly still be single. You melt my heart.
> 
> Paul.



aww, thanks so much Paul.  You're a sweetie. On the singledom... eh, I just keep working at it. We'll see, maybe someone will be stupid enough to keep me one of these times. 

(((Paul)))


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> Les, I LOVE that photo. You oughta frame that one. You are not only really adorable in it (or handsome in case adorable isn't what you were going for), but it really exemplifies what it is to have a goofy side (and everyone needs a goofy side). I suggest it for a future avatar or profile pic.
> 
> /overuse of parentheses
> 
> ...



Oh man, that would be a GREAT thread.... a pic of what we look like first thing in the morning. I wonder if anyone would be brave enough. LOL  

Trust me, I do NOT look like that when I wake up.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 5, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> technical difficulties.
> From the trying-to-get-something-appropriate-for-the-SYSFADD thread in the Clubhouse.


 You DO kinda look like me!




:batting:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 5, 2006)

Paul said:


> YUMMY PICTURE AnnMarie.....I can not figure out why this woman could possibly still be single...



It baffles me as well! One of the great mysteries of the universe.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 5, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> This is my new favorite one from this weekend.



I love your hair. :wubu: 

=Divals


----------



## Paul (Dec 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> aww, thanks so much Paul.  You're a sweetie. On the singledom... eh, I just keep working at it. We'll see, maybe someone will be stupid enough to keep me one of these times.
> 
> (((Paul)))



I would say that if someone is stupid enough to keep you, he does not deserve you. To keep you requires someone smart enough to know you are the best woman that has come along. If i wasn't already taken I would consider giving you a go...ooops, you want them younger .


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 6, 2006)

Activistfatgirl  The new pic is great! Very nice indeed!  And Babyjeep21... omg... your so adorable  I love your eyes! I love the beauty this thread shows


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 6, 2006)

This is the most recent pic of me to date. We went out for some drinks saturday


----------



## Canadian (Dec 6, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is the most recent pic of me to date. We went out for some drinks saturday


She's a bombshell!


----------



## rainyday (Dec 6, 2006)

Canadian said:


> She's a bombshell!



Psst. She's here. She can hear you.  (Just kidding you. Welcome, btw.)

Sasha, from your beauty, to the way you dress, to your attitude, to your energy, you're the antithesis of all the preconceived notions so many people have of fat girls. It really makes me happy to know you're out there in town slaying stereotypes just by having fun.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 6, 2006)

granted it's not a picture of me, but it _is_ a picture of cupcakes i made. 
so there's that.


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 6, 2006)

elle camino said:


> granted it's not a picture of me, but it _is_ a picture of cupcakes i made.
> so there's that.



OMG, Elle....those are soooo cute! I love the ballerinas on top! Can I have one?

:eat2:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Canadian  And Rainyday, you have a way with words!  That was a great message to wakeup to this morning  Thanks!


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 6, 2006)

elle camino said:


> granted it's not a picture of me, but it _is_ a picture of cupcakes i made.
> so there's that.



Those are awesome. I so want one with a ducky. I want to help decorate cupcakes with you sometime... looks like lots of fun! No surprise there, though. You always seem to be fun.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Dec 6, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is the most recent pic of me to date. We went out for some drinks saturday




_You are amazingly beautiful Sasha!_


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 6, 2006)

elle camino said:


> granted it's not a picture of me, but it _is_ a picture of cupcakes i made.
> so there's that.



Wow... they look amazing. Can I like... buy some?


----------



## GPL (Dec 6, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> technical difficulties.
> From the trying-to-get-something-appropriate-for-the-SYSFADD thread in the Clubhouse.




AFG,
You * Are * So * Beautiful!!!

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Dec 6, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> This is my new favorite one from this weekend.




Always a beauty!!
I love your hair...

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Dec 6, 2006)

Canadian said:


> She's a bombshell!




Oh yeah, she is!
I am happy she is one of us here in Dimensions.
Hope she never leaves!

GPL.


----------



## GPL (Dec 6, 2006)

elle camino said:


> granted it's not a picture of me, but it _is_ a picture of cupcakes i made.
> so there's that.




These made me feel so hungry!
Mmmm..., Can I have some, Elle? 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2006)

Elle, save me and my little girls some with the ballerinas on top, ok?


----------



## James (Dec 6, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is the most recent pic of me to date. We went out for some drinks saturday




Hardly Boy 1: Ooo... oh, I just started getting a clue. 
Hardly Boy 2: Really? 
Hardly Boy 1: Yeah, I'm totally getting a clue. 
Hardly Boy 2: Oh... Oh, that's giving me a clue. Yeah, ye-yeah, I've got a raging clue right now. 
Hardly Boy 1: Mine's pointing to the left. 
Hardly Boy 2: seriously, I have such a raging clue right now, I think we'd better follow it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 6, 2006)

Elle, you can decorate MY cupcake ANY day.

Seriously, though - If you started boxing those up and shipping them out to Dims people, I bet you'd make a mint!  I definitely would have ordered some for my birthday.  They're ALMOST as gorgeous as the woman that made them!


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 6, 2006)

While I was taking my nasty shots for the clubhouse I took this one: 






Also AFG and Big Cutie you look amazing


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 6, 2006)

I hope you still think that after I threatened to cut everyone in the clubhouse for staring at your sexy pictures.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 6, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^Gawd, you look good
> 
> 
> I should soooooo hate you now



I'll tell you what. Do what I did. Sit on your bed, and take a picture of yourself in only a bra and underwear. Make sure the room is dim, so that the flash hits your face and whites out the blemishes. Then put them on Picasa and make it "glow" and give it some "warmth". All of a sudden you'll realize you're so hot you'll want to date yourself (at least if you're me, I look at that picture and want to take out some ribs).

I promise you its all about the angle, the light, and a sassy attitude. I wish you could see me right now.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 6, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I hope you still think that after I threatened to cut everyone in the clubhouse for staring at your sexy pictures.



I do and Id rather court the right kind of bad attention than no attention


----------



## elle camino (Dec 6, 2006)

aw, thanks guys for the cupcake love. 
and i promise i will work on a way to mail cupcakes successfully. so far all i've found are ways to deliver squishy lumps of cake and frosting that once were cupcakes.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 6, 2006)

count me in on wanting some of those lovely cuppycakes pretty lady.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 6, 2006)

my store manager called me 'nanook of the north' today. i can't imagine why. i was simply trying to combat the cold...


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 6, 2006)

Soup, I never knew that you were state property!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 6, 2006)

supersoup said:


> my store manager called me 'nanook of the north' today. i can't imagine why. i was simply trying to combat the cold...



Aww, we can barely see you! But this picture is still so cute!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 6, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Soup, I never knew that you were state property!


sadly, yes i am.

and i know jeepy girl, but i thought the picture was fantastic!!


----------



## Ericthonius (Dec 6, 2006)

supersoup said:


> my store manager called me 'nanook of the north' today. i can't imagine why. i was simply trying to combat the cold...



With the dark hood, multi-colored scarf and those big blue eyes peeking out, you look like you're on the cover of, "_National Geographic's Report on:Cute-girli-stan_."


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 6, 2006)

supersoup said:


> my store manager called me 'nanook of the north' today. i can't imagine why. i was simply trying to combat the cold...



Its the freindly face of the Earth Liberation Front... totally adorable!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 6, 2006)

Elle,
I saw in the Eli's Cheesecake Factory catalog that they can mail a fully-frosted birthday cake. So, if they can mail THAT, there's bound to be a way to mail cupcakes! Maybe I should order it just so I can tell you how they mailed it.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 7, 2006)

supersoup said:


> my store manager called me 'nanook of the north' today. i can't imagine why. i was simply trying to combat the cold...


Supersoup... you are so effin cute!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 7, 2006)

What a cute little marshmallow you look >.<


----------



## Ivy (Dec 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> This was taken this morning, first snow fall of the year!



I love, love, love that coat. I used to have it but it died 

It looks waaaay cuter on you though, your colouring is better for it.


----------



## Ivy (Dec 7, 2006)

elle camino said:


> granted it's not a picture of me, but it _is_ a picture of cupcakes i made.
> so there's that.



Let's get married!

I love cupcakes so much. I make a point to make them at least 2x a month. COME OVER!!


----------



## Ivy (Dec 7, 2006)

tooz said:


> :batting:



Toozly Toozleton, I miss you.
I need to use chatting deviced more often.


----------



## Ivy (Dec 7, 2006)

From my birthday! Waiting to get to our hotel at the airport.

I miss the Vegas sun. All we have in Chicago is gray and snow. 

p.s. my boyfriend can't match his clothes.

Also, I can't believe I left the house without makeup! Truely a landmark event. The last time that happened, I was going to the hospital because I was so, so sick. And what you can't see is that I was wearing SWEATPANTS. I'm so ashamed. 

View attachment las vegas 091.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Dec 7, 2006)

^^

you two are cuteness personified!


----------



## Tooz (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes, yes you do my dear.

p.s. - you and yo' man look ~*~*~suPa CuTe~*~
Also, Happy bday again in case you did not get my message no the day itself.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 7, 2006)

Beautiful picture, Ivy. All you see is two good-lookin' people very happy together.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 7, 2006)

Ivy said:


> COME OVER!!


seriously can you even fathom what an epic explosion of adorable that would be?


----------



## Ivy (Dec 7, 2006)

tooz said:


> Yes, yes you do my dear.
> 
> p.s. - you and yo' man look ~*~*~suPa CuTe~*~
> Also, Happy bday again in case you did not get my message no the day itself.



~~~*~*~*~~~Hay HaWtEe!~~~*~*~*~~~

i need your new aim nameeee. i dont have it saved. 

also, i did get the message! thank youuu


----------



## Ivy (Dec 7, 2006)

supersoup said:


> ^^
> 
> you two are cuteness personified!



aww shucks, thanks suga


----------



## Ivy (Dec 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Beautiful picture, Ivy. All you see is two good-lookin' people very happy together.



Thank you Carrie!


----------



## Ivy (Dec 7, 2006)

elle camino said:


> seriously can you even fathom what an epic explosion of adorable that would be?



It would be so extreme!


----------



## Tooz (Dec 7, 2006)

Ivy said:


> It would be so extreme!


More like xtrm...too xtrm for vowels.


----------



## Paul (Dec 7, 2006)

supersoup said:


> my store manager called me 'nanook of the north' today. i can't imagine why. i was simply trying to combat the cold...


Naw, you are such a cutie Nanook doesn come close to you. Just compare below:






Edited to add: you have very cute, happy eyes which sparkle.


----------



## ASEXIIBABIIGIRL (Dec 7, 2006)

Ima newbie, but I wanna play!!!

BOTH THIS WEEK...

View attachment DIVA.JPG


View attachment MOTIVATION4.JPG


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 7, 2006)

ASEXIIBABIIGIRL said:


> Ima newbie, but I wanna play!!!
> 
> BOTH THIS WEEK...
> 
> ...



You're new? And I'm the first person responding? Crazy... Then... let me be the FIRST to say... You are beautiful! Welcome to the boards! :wubu:

=Divals


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 7, 2006)

I'll be so surprised if our new pal doesn't get PMed like crazy, you're totally beautiful! Divals and I agree, and we're never wrong. Welcome!


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 7, 2006)

Add some more support to that - absolutely lovely debut.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow. Gorgeous! And I love your smile. Welcome from a fellow newbie (sorta).


----------



## Carrie (Dec 8, 2006)

rainy helped me to realize that I actually kinda like this picture of my disembodied head. (Thanks, rainy! )


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 8, 2006)

well, in the spirit of new, i thought i would post a new pic, it is only one week old and already my poor hair is a diff color ( i didnt want to look like Ripleys collie any more, lol!) 

View attachment me06sm2.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Dec 8, 2006)

Dianna, that is a fantastic picture of you!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tina (Dec 8, 2006)

Dianna, you are, as ever, gorgeous. :kiss2: 

Carrie, why did it take rainy to realize your pic is beautiful? It seems self-evident to me.

Ivy, you and your boy are _adorable!!_ So glad you enjoyed Vegas (I wanna see more pics!). 

Ms. newbie, ASEXIIBABIIGIRL, Welcome!!! That second pic, in particular, is lovely. Glad you found us.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 8, 2006)

Carrie said:


> rainy helped me to realize that I actually kinda like this picture of my disembodied head. (Thanks, rainy! )


Glad to be of service. Disembodied head epiphanies are my speciality, and your DEH is particularly lovely.

Social and ASEXIIBABIIGIRL, both just gorgeous. I really like the softness of the new shade, Social, and black looks like a good color with it, too.


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 8, 2006)

thank you for that, i appreciate it...Carrie, you are lovely, keep that thought next to your heart...and Tina, i am remiss in telling you your new avitar is beautiful...and asexii...you are beautful...i guess this is a "you are beautiful" thread...but sincerely meant...


Rainy, um, that's the old shade, lol, shhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 8, 2006)

look how square i am now!








R.I.P. lipring. you were a pal.


----------



## Tina (Dec 8, 2006)

Square? Hardly, Elle. :batting: 

Dianna, you're never remiss, honey, but thank you.  I think you're getting more beautiful all the time. Can't wait to see you again!


----------



## rainyday (Dec 8, 2006)

SocialbFly said:


> Rainy, um, that's the old shade, lol, shhhhhhhhhhhh!!


Well go back to it. Right now this instant!  (Whatever the new one is, it probably looks pretty lovely too.)

And Elle, you're still a bombshell. Just less likely to attract magnets.  AND you got a fine snog out of the loss, which isn't a bad exchange.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 8, 2006)

I think the natural look suits you well. You look really relaxed and comfortable. Great shot of the two of you. Echo on the more pics from the Vegas excursion.

And remember what I told you----after you turn 21 at least the first fifty times you get carded is FUN.

OTOH, when you get carded and you're over 30, that's fun too.

Perfect comment about Elle's missing lipring re: bombshell/magnets. How many times did her name come up on the crush thread? Like a zillion?


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 8, 2006)

no lipring? is there some antipiercing potion in the Dimensions waters?  first BigBellySSBBW and now elle.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 8, 2006)

elle camino said:


> look how square i am now!
> 
> R.I.P. lipring. you were a pal.




I love your hair! It's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## grizz (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't post much, been busy on several projects I have going, but here's me, I figured with all these folks taking their piercings out, here's me with one going in.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 8, 2006)

...a haircut! 

View attachment BLUE1.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Dec 8, 2006)

Love it, jeepy!!!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 8, 2006)

1. you guys are all such EFFING SWEETPEAS.
2. grizz - i remember that exact moment when i got my septum done. thank god nobody had a camera on me. 
3. if we're talking bombshells, let's talk about jeep. daaaaang.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 8, 2006)

elle camino said:


> 1. you guys are all such EFFING SWEETPEAS.
> 2. grizz - i remember that exact moment when i got my septum done. thank god nobody had a camera on me.
> 3. if we're talking bombshells, let's talk about jeep. daaaaang.



i concur with elle's 3 point analysis, only change septum to nose and add tears and you've got me.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 9, 2006)

Me. Taken last night on the coldest night so far. Only 18 degrees out. Minus 8 degrees for the metric people.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 9, 2006)

babyjeep is really cute. <3

and I've always been a fan of lilly ^_^


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 9, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Me. Taken last night on the coldest night so far. Only 18 degrees out. Minus 8 degrees for the metric people.




You are a gorgeous Lady- I will have to do that "female crush" thing in the other thread for you, too


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 9, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You are a gorgeous Lady- I will have to do that "female crush" thing in the other thread for you, too



Thanks y'all.  I had just come from the hairdressers and was so pleased with how my hair came out that I thought to grab the camera and snap a photo. I knew that it would be the last day my hair would ever appear so nice. It will return to its former matted glory in about a day or so.


----------



## GPL (Dec 9, 2006)

Ivy said:


> From my birthday! Waiting to get to our hotel at the airport.
> 
> I miss the Vegas sun. All we have in Chicago is gray and snow.
> 
> ...




Way too cute, Ivy!
Both very lovely and happy people, I see.
Why do you think you need to wear make-up? No make-up can beat your beauty, Ivy!! You are gorgeous; no need to be covered in make-up:wubu: 

GPL.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 9, 2006)

Really pretty, as always, Lilly. I love the day after the stylist too--never can repeat the way they do it. You're looking a little devious there as well. If I were captioning that photo, I'd title it, "Impure thoughts."


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 9, 2006)

I wish I had done some makeup, but well... 

View attachment face.jpg


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't know how to post multiple pics in one post, sorry 

View attachment face2.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 9, 2006)

ASEXIIBABIIGIRL said:


> Ima newbie, but I wanna play!!!
> 
> BOTH THIS WEEK...
> 
> ...



Oh my God! So beautiful. Smashing photos Sexi!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Dec 9, 2006)

ASEXIIBABIIGIRL said:


> Ima newbie, but I wanna play!!!
> 
> BOTH THIS WEEK...
> 
> ...




_You are simply Beautiful!_


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 9, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> I don't know how to post multiple pics in one post, sorry



I've always been and admirer of your skin from the picture in your profile. Love the new pictures Kuro. The Cheshire smile is like the cat is up to something.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 9, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> I wish I had done some makeup, but well...



Makeup? What? You don't need it, you're gorgeous without 

=Divals


----------



## MoonGoddess (Dec 9, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Me. Taken last night on the coldest night so far. Only 18 degrees out. Minus 8 degrees for the metric people.




_Oh yes...I could have a girly crush on you! Just stunning! Your eyes are melting me._


----------



## MoonGoddess (Dec 9, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> I wish I had done some makeup, but well...



_
Baby, you don't need makeup. You are lovely as is!_


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 9, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've always been and admirer of your skin from the picture in your profile. Love the new pictures Kuro. The Cheshire smile is like the cat is up to something.


Thank you! :blush: Love your hair! Me? Up to something? Never....


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank you to everyone who complimented! That means more than you know.


----------



## biodieselman (Dec 9, 2006)

Puttering around in the winter garden, when I should be getting ready for Risible's X-Mas family gathering. 

View attachment resize16.jpg


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2006)

Dang, you and Ris are a really sharp couple, Bio. I wanted to post in your Living Green thread in HP, but had to leave earlier. You certainly are an accomplished gardener. I envy your fresh veggies, and the sense of satisfaction that comes from growing one's own food. Ris must really dig that you do this, too.  Great pic, Bio.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 10, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Really pretty, as always, Lilly. I love the day after the stylist too--never can repeat the way they do it. You're looking a little devious there as well. If I were captioning that photo, I'd title it, "Impure thoughts."



LOL A good hair day can inspire you to do just about anything.  Thanks so much Rainyday! 

At first glance at your avatar I thought somebody had stolen all your golden rep. I was going to raise my finger and make my grievances known till I realized that EVERYBODY'S golden rep has been removed.


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2006)

Golden rep?

Lilly, the new 'do' is fabulous, and you're looking beautiful as always. Great thread; I always enjoy looking at it.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 10, 2006)

Tina said:


> Golden rep?



Yeah, I'm lost here too... o.o

=Divals


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2006)

Very nice, bio-diesel


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 10, 2006)

Tina said:


> Golden rep?



I was referring to the brighter green cans that have somehow disappeared from everyone's row. I can't see them anymore on my screen. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Buffie (Dec 10, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> This was taken earlier this afternoon....new hair color, too.


You're Donnaalicious... So delicious... Donnaalicious... You should sue Fergie for copyright infringement! 

You would win your case because you're way cuter and because you're Donnaalicious.

She's pretty cute for non-chunky monkey, though.


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2006)

Lilly, that's odd that you cannot see them, because they are there. Have you done the shift+refresh thing?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 10, 2006)

Tina said:


> Lilly, that's odd that you cannot see them, because they are there. Have you done the shift+refresh thing?



ROFLMAO! I just did that and now ALL I can see is the golded rep.  The first five cans are gone now. 

Ok, so it's established the the issue is just on my end here. lol


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 10, 2006)

Taken this afternoon. Myself, my wife Stacy and our kids, Katie and Wesley.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 11, 2006)

View attachment 1205062058a.jpg



About a week ago....I was cold.


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 11, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'll be so surprised if our new pal doesn't get PMed like crazy, you're totally beautiful! Divals and I agree, and we're never wrong. Welcome!


she is member from fullfiggas.com that i converted over to us LOL.


----------



## Tina (Dec 11, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Taken this afternoon. Myself, my wife Stacy and our kids, Katie and Wesley.



SC, that is a lovely picture! What a beautiful family you have, and you look, in many ways, like I thought you would -- glasses, goatee, and full of piss and vinegar! Great pic. 

Lilly, your computer is a real jokester.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 11, 2006)

Screaming Chicken, that is one HELLA good-lookin' family you've got there, mister. Thanks for sharing that with us!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 11, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> About a week ago....I was cold.



Aww Nancy... You're so cute. Let's Snuggle!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 12, 2006)

My daughter and I were both happy and having fun when she snapped this pic- it's blurry but I still like it- even with my wild hair that needs a trim.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 12, 2006)

fairy - your skin, once again, is gorgeous.

screamingchicken - pretty family, and your son is going to grow up to be SUCH a ladykiller. wow.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 12, 2006)

Awww thanks Elle- you're always so nice to me  

Screaming, that is one lovely family and home - you are a lucky man indeed


----------



## supersoup (Dec 15, 2006)

oy, they always make me feel marvelous. excuse the red face and bloodshot eyes, i had a very trying moment before they arrived!!








:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Carrie (Dec 15, 2006)

supersoup, aaaaaaargh! Such cuteness!!!


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 15, 2006)

supersoup said:


> oy, they always make me feel marvelous. excuse the red face and bloodshot eyes, i had a very trying moment before they arrived!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww so cute and the kids


----------



## supersoup (Dec 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> supersoup, aaaaaaargh! Such cuteness!!!



that's just how i roll.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 15, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Aww so cute and the kids



cheeky.


----------



## ASEXIIBABIIGIRL (Dec 19, 2006)

*Thanks so much to everyone that gave me such warm welcomes and heartfelt compliments, I truly appreciate u welcoming me.....I look forward to chatting with u all soon!!!:smitten: *


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 19, 2006)

Soupy, I'm pretty sure it's illegal to be that cute. Officer BBM is going to have to arrest you now. Yankee, what'd you do with those handcuffs last night?


----------



## NFA (Dec 19, 2006)

Mugging for my computer's camera when I was at work WAY too late recently. 

View attachment bstu_120406.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 19, 2006)

Yay! What a great smile.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 19, 2006)

Better late than never. This was taken Sept. 11 at Fort Dix, NJ.


----------



## TrentQ3 (Dec 19, 2006)

ASEXIIBABIIGIRL said:


> Ima newbie, but I wanna play!!!
> 
> BOTH THIS WEEK...
> 
> ...



Wow Sexiibabiigirl!!!

Those are some very awesome pictures you posted, you're truly living up to your nickname! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 19, 2006)

ASEXIIBABIIGIRL said:


> *Thanks so much to everyone that gave me such warm welcomes and heartfelt compliments, I truly appreciate u welcoming me.....I look forward to chatting with u all soon!!!:smitten: *



You're welcome 

=Divals


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2006)

NFA said:


> Mugging for my computer's camera when I was at work WAY too late recently.




*fans herself*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2006)

daddyoh70 said:


> Better late than never. This was taken Sept. 11 at Fort Dix, NJ.



Great pic! My uncle was a bagpiper 
*thumbs up*


----------



## xeeb (Dec 19, 2006)

daddyoh70 said:


> Better late than never. This was taken Sept. 11 at Fort Dix, NJ.


Brilliant pic 

Last day of college, pre-alcohol, missing upper lip 





After alcohol, i'm not sure whether I was attempting to evade the photo or pose


----------



## Carrie (Dec 19, 2006)

xeeb said:


>



Somebody has ferrets! Yes?


----------



## xeeb (Dec 19, 2006)

Yup 
Well, i'm looking after a pair until their owner can take them back, but i'm really falling in love with the little fuzzbutts :wubu: Will have to get pictures when the battery's charged.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 19, 2006)

be forewarned...the awesomeness you are about to experience is at extremely toxic levels... 










don't ever do one of your insane trademark dances, with your hair in an 80's top-of-the-head ponytail when your conniving pal has figured out how to work your camera...


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 19, 2006)

supersoup said:


> be forewarned...the awesomeness you are about to experience is at extremely toxic levels...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manda's picture, welcome to my hard drive.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 19, 2006)

And then definitely don't post that to DIMS afterwards! ROFLMAO!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 19, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Manda's picture, welcome to my hard drive.



instantaneous death...

and i'm cool with posting it here miss ginny, i recognize some fellow dorks when i see them...


BURNNNN!!!!


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 19, 2006)

OMFG. Get the hell out of town.

SERIOUS, GET YOUR RED, BLOODSHOT, ASS HERE WOMAN!!!!!! We are kindred.

I love to eighties dance. You need to hook me up with the hair though, for REALZ!

Alright you two...get to Chat NOW...do not pass Go, do not collect $200...MARCH...hup-two-three-four...left, left, left-right-left...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 19, 2006)

Photographic evidence of my healing arm. It was much worse. Eep!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 20, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> OMFG. Get the hell out of town.
> 
> SERIOUS, GET YOUR RED, BLOODSHOT, ASS HERE WOMAN!!!!!! We are kindred.
> 
> ...



psh, any sleep over i'm involved in ends up in crazy hair, and ALWAYS includes and underoos dance off. i'm in.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 20, 2006)

...but I'm in there somewhere. 

View attachment smallcovers.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Always knew I wanted to be a Jedi...


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 20, 2006)

elle camino said:


>



What girl doesn't want a jedi in her cleavage???


----------



## elle camino (Dec 20, 2006)

is it a jedi?
good to know.

deal with boobguy is that, since i am the only person they know who has never seen any star wars movie, my friends all think it's HI-larious to give me at least ten starwars gifts every christmas.
so...i shove them into my cleavage and take pictures?
there's no sensible end to that anecdote.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 20, 2006)

elle camino said:


> is it a jedi?
> good to know.
> 
> deal with boobguy is that, since i am the only person they know who has never seen any star wars movie, my freinds all think it's HI-larious to give me at least ten starwars gifts every christmas.
> ...



When all else fails.... stuff it in your cleavage.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 20, 2006)

hallelujah.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 20, 2006)

elle camino said:


> hallelujah.



Aaaaaaaamen.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 20, 2006)

Oops... I was a little too quick... Sorry! :batting:


----------



## elle camino (Dec 20, 2006)

:batting: :batting: :batting: :batting: 
there is honestly no better emote on the entire internet than that.
she makes everything ok!
:batting:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 20, 2006)

supersoup said:


> be forewarned...the awesomeness you are about to experience is at extremely toxic levels...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rawr. The crazy hair only manages to transmute some cuteness into additional sexyness. :smitten:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Photographic evidence of my healing arm. It was much worse. Eep!



Holy cow girl!! When and how did this happen to you?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 20, 2006)

elle camino said:


>



Geez... u just take great pics all the time dont ya? Love the hair and sexy pose.. but most of all... love the Obi-Wan in the boobies....


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 20, 2006)

supersoup said:


> be forewarned...the awesomeness you are about to experience is at extremely toxic levels...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are so facking awesome  (in cartmen voice)


----------



## calou (Dec 20, 2006)

Weekend in foxwood couple months ago ... Yeah... hard to give a smille after lost all my money lol..
View attachment foxwoodba.JPG


----------



## abluesman (Dec 20, 2006)

A few minutes before the wedding started. 

View attachment Pre-wedding 1.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 20, 2006)

My girl Linds decided she wants to be a photographer  So now I'm being photographed pretty much WHENEVER we hang out lol  I don't mind  I've taken my fair share of all my friends.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you, Sasha. I've finally figured out who I should set Supersoup up with. 

"Heeeeeeeyyyyy Supersoup! Where are my goddam Cheesy Poofs?!" 
"Eff you, Eric. *belch*"


----------



## eightyseven (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry this is so small, but here's a recent photo of me sans the influence of alcohol before the ensuing house party... enjoy!  

View attachment Unsybilized2.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 20, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Sorry this is so small, but here's a recent photo of me sans the influence of alcohol before the ensuing house party... enjoy!



HAHAHA... I love all you drink pics.... good stuff!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 20, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thank you, Sasha. I've finally figured out who I should set Supersoup up with.
> 
> "Heeeeeeeyyyyy Supersoup! Where are my goddam Cheesy Poofs?!"
> "Eff you, Eric. *belch*"



Ohh Im sure glad someone appriciates good ol' Cartman


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 20, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Sorry this is so small, but here's a recent photo of me sans the influence of alcohol before the ensuing house party... enjoy!




Damn. If that's what you look like BEFORE the drinking commences, I sure would hate to see the during/after pics. 

JUST KIDDING, you look totally adorable


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 20, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Holy cow girl!! When and how did this happen to you?



I got in way of a car last week. The harrowing story is buried in the Confessions thread.


----------



## James (Dec 20, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> My girl Linds decided she wants to be a photographer  So now I'm being photographed pretty much WHENEVER we hang out lol  I don't mind  I've taken my fair share of all my friends.



its a nice pic... props to lindsey


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2006)

calou said:


> Weekend in foxwood couple months ago ... Yeah... hard to give a smille after lost all my money lol..
> View attachment 12627




Since I can't have Adrien... at least I have you


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 20, 2006)

Originally posted by Green Eyed Fairy: Great pic! My uncle was a bagpiper
Thanks, and your uncle must be one cool guy


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 20, 2006)

xeeb said:


> Brilliant pic
> 
> Last day of college, pre-alcohol, missing upper lip
> 
> ...



Thanks... right back at ya.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 20, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> My girl Linds decided she wants to be a photographer  So now I'm being photographed pretty much WHENEVER we hang out lol  I don't mind  I've taken my fair share of all my friends.



good gosh are you ever pretty!!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 20, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thank you, Sasha. I've finally figured out who I should set Supersoup up with.
> 
> "Heeeeeeeyyyyy Supersoup! Where are my goddam Cheesy Poofs?!"
> "Eff you, Eric. *belch*"



psh. the cheesy poofs are ALWAYS mine. and i don't need any stinkin' matchmakin!!!


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 20, 2006)

All taken this past Saturday night:

This should be my Official MySpace Photo:
View attachment 100_1485 (686 x 510).jpg


Later that night. 
I'm easy to spot... I'm the fat one.
View attachment 100_1487 (686 x 510).jpg


----------



## James (Dec 20, 2006)

BBWTexan said:


> All taken this past Saturday night:
> 
> This should be my Official MySpace Photo:
> View attachment 12642
> ...



Thats a great pic Texan...


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 20, 2006)

James said:


> Thats a great pic Texan...



Thanks James 

I should also thank the good family of Shiner beers for my rosy red cheeks.


----------



## Tina (Dec 20, 2006)

You're the prettiest one in the group, Texan.


----------



## moonvine (Dec 21, 2006)

Here I am feeding a hummingbird in Jamaica. You have to look really close to see him, though.

I'm also wearing Tina's Fat: the New Sexy shirt. 

View attachment IMG_0366.JPG


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> You're the prettiest one in the group, Texan.



Why thank you, Tina!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 21, 2006)

Here is a picture from this last weekend while I was in New Jersey. I was lucky enough to get together with some of the girls! You've got Berna (BigSexy920), Honey, Kathie (HugKiss), and myself. 

View attachment girls2.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 21, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Here I am feeding a hummingbird in Jamaica. You have to look really close to see him, though.
> 
> I'm also wearing Tina's Fat: the New Sexy shirt.


Nothing like being a walking advertisement for truth.  You look beautiful.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 21, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I'm also wearing Tina's Fat: the New Sexy shirt.



Ohhh! I ordered that shirt in black! I cant wait for it  Im wearing it to my birthday party. Cant wait to see my friends reactions! hehe Props to you for good fashion choice Moonvine


----------



## biackrlng (Dec 21, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> Here is a picture from this last weekend while I was in New Jersey. I was lucky enough to get together with some of the girls! You've got Berna (BigSexy920), Honey, Kathie (HugKiss), and myself.



What a Beautifull pic  I think I am going to frame it Hmm but where will i i hang it .. any suggestions :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 21, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> Here is a picture from this last weekend while I was in New Jersey. I was lucky enough to get together with some of the girls! You've got Berna (BigSexy920), Honey, Kathie (HugKiss), and myself.



Goodness girls! Not too hot!  Love the pic!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 21, 2006)

Great pic, Jeep

I didn't realize you are so tall! May I ask how tall?


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes you may. I'm 6'.


----------



## Mini (Dec 21, 2006)

Tallness = Sexy

Just sayin'.


----------



## Tina (Dec 22, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Here I am feeding a hummingbird in Jamaica. You have to look really close to see him, though.
> 
> I'm also wearing Tina's Fat: the New Sexy shirt.



Kelly, that is the coolest picture! It's so great that you got to hand feed a hummingbird.  And it's a really pretty one of you, too.

Texan, just telling the truth; you have model-type good looks.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 22, 2006)

elle camino said:


> is it a jedi?
> good to know.



I can actually top that in the Nerd-O-Meter. To be precise, that is the 1995 Power of the Force Obi-Wan Kenobi. It's also looks to be the short Light Saber varient. 

Kneel to the lord high master of the nerds!


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 22, 2006)

*headdesk*

knew it was an action figure, knew it was a Star Wars action figure (and a Jedi at that, from the lightsaber), thought it *might* be Obi-Wan (because of the blue saber), but my knowledge ends there.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 22, 2006)

oh good. maybe you can tell me who the other two are.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 22, 2006)

elle camino said:


> oh good. maybe you can tell me who the other two are.



The one in your mouth is Dr. Evazan. The one next to Obi is Ponda Baba. They are from the Cantina Showdown 3 Pack. That Obi Wan is also part of the set.

My nerdiness has few equals.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 22, 2006)

color me impressed.

...so why does the orange jacket duder have a (literal) buttface?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 22, 2006)

elle camino said:


> color me impressed.
> 
> ...so why does the orange jacket duder have a (literal) buttface?



They're tusks. He is from a race of Walrus like people.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 22, 2006)

no kidding.
thanks jack!


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 22, 2006)

That also means you had an action figure representation of Alec Guinness stuck down in there.  (yeah, I know...who? don't feel bad - I didn't know who he was outside of Star Wars either >_>)

Ewan McGregor's in a corner crying somewhere tonight.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 22, 2006)

1. alec guinness was in star wars???

2. who doesn't know who alec guinness is? put down the DMB records and get some culture, wagi!


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 22, 2006)

1. my first exposure to him was in Star Wars (as Obi-Wan, years before Ewan picked up the role)

2. who's never seen Star Wars? you speak of culture...bah! 

(unless you don't consider science fiction and/or fantasy to have any cultural redeeming value whatsoever, in which case you can't be helped.) 

and if you must know, I've been knee-deep in Beatles bootlegs for quite some time now >_> no time for dave, even when he dances


----------



## elle camino (Dec 22, 2006)

look, as long as you've put down the DMB records, i'm happy.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 22, 2006)

fair. not like I don't have anything else to listen to - I've got Beatles for YEARS now >_>

have I even complimented your pics yet, or have we been "culturing" ourselves?


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 22, 2006)

View attachment DVC00451.JPG


It's blurry, but that's me, Bryce, and my little friend Thea!


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 22, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> Yes you may. I'm 6'.



We could start a tall club! I'm 5'10"

Rachael

:smitten:


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 22, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> We could start a tall club! I'm 5'10"
> 
> Rachael
> 
> :smitten:



And Berna is 5'10 too! We've got quite a crew of lovely tall ladies on board here at Dim...


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 22, 2006)

Ooooh... I like it. Everyone is getting their hair cut lately!

...and Ella is really tall too!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 22, 2006)

ella i love it! so pretty. 
also if i were ever going to make a frankenlady, i would dig up your corpse and use your lips. 


IT'S CREEPY COMPLIMENT FRIDAY, GUYS! GET ON BOARD!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 22, 2006)

elle camino said:


> if i were ever going to make a frankenlady, i would dig up your corpse and use your lips.



How the hell can we even *HOPE *to compete with that?

(I envy those Star Wars action figures, though, I have to admit.)


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 22, 2006)

elle camino said:


> ella i love it! so pretty.
> also if i were ever going to make a frankenlady, i would dig up your corpse and use your lips.
> 
> 
> IT'S CREEPY COMPLIMENT FRIDAY, GUYS! GET ON BOARD!



Uhh... All I have to say is, have you even looked to see how hot your own lips are???

....yeah.... we're all hotties...

Today is ego boost day.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 22, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> How the hell can we even *HOPE *to compete with that?



my frankendude will have your butt, rest assured. 

^I HAVE OFFICIALLY OUTCREEPIED MYSELF, FOLKS.^

anyways you know what else is creepy? when you're talking to your friend on webcam and they take a screenshot, and send it to you in a long rambling email a few weeks later, talking about how much you look like the virgin mary and how he thinks it is some sort of sign that we should be together. 




=




??


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 22, 2006)

Yup, I'm 5'11" in my bare feet! )


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 22, 2006)

elle camino said:


> also if i were ever going to make a frankenlady, i would dig up your corpse and use your lips.
> 
> 
> IT'S CREEPY COMPLIMENT FRIDAY, GUYS! GET ON BOARD!




I think that's probably the sweetest thing anyone's said to me in quite a while! 

Thank you Elle!!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 22, 2006)

elle camino said:


> my frankendude will have your butt, rest assured.



Aww, I'm flattered. I think.



> anyways you know what else is creepy? when you're talking to your friend on webcam and they take a screenshot, and send it to you in a long rambling email a few weeks later, talking about how much you look like the virgin mary and how he thinks it is some sort of sign that we should be together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You owe me a new monitor. I now have soup all over mine.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 22, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Aww, I'm flattered. I think.
> 
> 
> 
> You owe me a new monitor. I now have soup all over mine.



-50 points for soup abuse.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 22, 2006)

supersoup said:


> -50 points for soup abuse.



Was wondering when you'd weigh in on this.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 22, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Was wondering when you'd weigh in on this.



i'm brilliant, what can i say?


----------



## ataraxia (Dec 23, 2006)

I haven't been around for too long to have seen this thread before, so I had to read all 40 pages of it... Nice stuff.

Me at the aquarium, with a funny-looking fish. 

View attachment dscf0211.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 23, 2006)

Just thought I'd add a recentish picture of myself...


----------



## itsfine (Dec 23, 2006)

You are all so goodlooking!


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 23, 2006)

Speak for yourself!


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Dec 23, 2006)

Recent picture of me and bigbellyssbbw  







I hate my hair here, but oh well!

Fatchicksrockuk


----------



## GPL (Dec 23, 2006)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Recent picture of me and bigbellyssbbw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a cute pic of you two!
I like D's shirt "Rub my tummy" lol. Wish to be able to, lol.
Hope you have the most awesome Christmas Holidays you ever had.

Take care,
GPL.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 23, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> Here is a picture from this last weekend while I was in New Jersey. I was lucky enough to get together with some of the girls! You've got Berna (BigSexy920), Honey, Kathie (HugKiss), and myself.



WOW!!!!! Just.......WOW!!!!!


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 23, 2006)

elle camino said:


> anyways you know what else is creepy? when you're talking to your friend on webcam and they take a screenshot, and send it to you in a long rambling email a few weeks later, talking about how much you look like the virgin mary and how he thinks it is some sort of sign that we should be together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who knew the Virgin Mary was so into Star Wars in her cleavage and had such a keen fashion sense? Neat. Creepy... but neat all the same.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 23, 2006)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Recent picture of me and bigbellyssbbw
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow! You two look wonderful. and I LOVE that t shirt. I *must* have one.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 23, 2006)

*waves to the new additions to the thread*
(Ataraxia, Sasquatch and Itsfine)

Nice pics people!


----------



## mrman1980uk (Dec 24, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> We could start a tall club! I'm 5'10"
> 
> Rachael
> 
> :smitten:



May I join the Tall Club? I'm 6'1? Ohh, wait... it's just for women, isn't it? Still, may I be an honourary member? :-D


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 24, 2006)

mrman1980uk said:


> May I join the Tall Club? I'm 6'1? Ohh, wait... it's just for women, isn't it? Still, may I be an honourary member? :-D



Sure...no problem!! Welcome to the club!

Rachael


----------



## Ryan (Dec 24, 2006)

Here is a picture of TSL and me that was taken earlier today: 

[URL=http://imageshack.us]

[/URL]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 24, 2006)

^^Great pic you two!

TSL, you look soooooo damn pretty  

Got enough presents?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 24, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^Great pic you two!
> 
> TSL, you look soooooo damn pretty



What am I? Chopped liver?  



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Got enough presents?



Actually, the picture was taken in the living room of my parents' house. There are presents for four or five people in that pile.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 24, 2006)

^^awwwww, I'm just kidding- you should see the ungodly amount of presents I have for my kids  

and you snagged TSL, so you can't be that bad.... 






Not to mention I didnt want to look like I was hitting on some other woman's man


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 24, 2006)

Psh, I'd share any day of the week with you. You just get him when he's gassy, whiny, or otherwise unpleasant. 

Edit: You're being whiny when you're asking when you're whiny, Ryan.  (I'm kidding. You're NOT whiny.)


----------



## Ryan (Dec 24, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Psh, I'd share any day of the week with you. You just get him when he's gassy, whiny, or otherwise unpleasant.



I can be gassy at times. I'm not much of a whiner, though.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 24, 2006)

^^^Hahahahahaha  

Was married for 14 years and had more than my share of those days already


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 24, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I can be gassy at times. I'm not much of a whiner, though.



About ten more years of my relentless nagging and you'll become quite the nagger.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 24, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> About ten more years of my relentless nagging and you'll become quite the nagger.


 
Does that mean that ten more years of my relentless farting will transform you into quite the fartist?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 24, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Does that mean that ten more years of my relentless farting will transform you into quite the fartist?



That's EXACTLY my point, Ryan. Thank you for paying attention. 

Although, actually, I'd describe your farts as more ninja-like than relentless.


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Dec 26, 2006)

I like this one. Not really because of me, as I have one of those weird expressions I seem to get when I try to smile into a camera, but because Helena look incredibly cute in it. And well, at least my hair doesn't seem to look like it wants to take over the world.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 26, 2006)

^^ I like that pic- your Helena is a beautiful girl  










^^^I changed the batteries on my camera again but forgot to reset the date (again  ) so that date is wrong- it was taken December 23, 2006


----------



## Krissy12 (Dec 26, 2006)

This has been a great thread! Putting faces to names is always a good thing! I'm surprised this thread hasn't exploded from hotness..*fans self*

This is my most recent, taken after a bit o the tequila while vacationing in San Fran. (I'm on the bed, of course)


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Dec 26, 2006)

This is me laughing while attempting to be sexay ^.^ 

I hope I didn't already post this a while ago..:huh:


----------



## UberAris (Dec 26, 2006)

Me and my little sister on Christmas eve.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 26, 2006)

^^oh how cute


----------



## elle camino (Dec 27, 2006)

to show my aunt i actually wore a dress she bought me on ebay.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 27, 2006)

elle camino said:


> to show my aunt i actually wore a dress she bought me on ebay.



It is actually kinda retro and cool looking.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 27, 2006)

kinda thanks!


----------



## starwater (Dec 27, 2006)

I like the dress... looks very good!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 27, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## VanilaGorila (Dec 27, 2006)

:D [IMG]http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i85/TLD92019/Todd_sign.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## GPL (Dec 27, 2006)

Krissy12 said:


> This has been a great thread! Putting faces to names is always a good thing! I'm surprised this thread hasn't exploded from hotness..*fans self*
> 
> Afraid?
> It is also your fault their is so much hotness on this thread!
> ...


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 27, 2006)

elle camino said:


> to show my aunt i actually wore a dress she bought me on ebay.



Ohjeez. *Swoon*


----------



## supersoup (Dec 27, 2006)

oooooh i need me a fan...

lookin' good folks!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 27, 2006)

From Christmas day..no longer a blonde..WOOView attachment 12830


View attachment 12831
HOO


----------



## SchecterFA (Dec 27, 2006)

elle camino said:


> to show my aunt i actually wore a dress she bought me on ebay.



very nice.


----------



## love dubh (Dec 27, 2006)

elle camino said:


> to show my aunt i actually wore a dress she bought me on ebay.



well la di da....aren't you the duchess of york on prom night?


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 27, 2006)

VanilaGorila said:


> :D [IMG]http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i85/TLD92019/Todd_sign.jpg[/IMG]



I soooo intended to come up with something equally witty and flirty. I have failed, but it's the intent that counts... right??


----------



## Checksum Panic (Dec 27, 2006)

A couple of recents for you guys!

The most recent, me and some of my fav people ever at a little bar in my hometown for $1.75 drinks...awww yeah

View attachment clubv.jpg


I'm eating chopsticks...I dunno cuz I'm vegtarian and they're made of wood?? I got nuthin...
View attachment chopchop.jpg


Lighting a sparkler at my buddies B-day. Cuz all Birthdays are more fun when something is on fire...
View attachment light.jpg


Thats all for now!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 28, 2006)

HARRO, attractive boardpeople.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 28, 2006)

AGAIN. Checksum....so.so.so.hot. Purrrrrty eyes.


----------



## Krissy12 (Dec 28, 2006)

GPL- 

You're such a sweetie! You know how to make everyone feel special. *smooches*


----------



## Krissy12 (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## VanilaGorila (Dec 28, 2006)

Krissy12 said:


>



Oh thats not fair!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 28, 2006)

VanilaGorila said:


> Oh thats not fair!



BUT, it's ohhhh so funny....


----------



## supersoup (Dec 29, 2006)

my friend and i went to cleveland today to go to torrid...then we somehow ended up driving to michigan, and to the campus where we wandered around for a bit. i'm a dork, here's the evidence. i <3 tourist-y things.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 29, 2006)

supersoup said:


> my friend and i went to cleveland today to go to torrid...then we somehow ended up driving to michigan, and to the campus where we wandered around for a bit. i'm a dork, here's the evidence. i <3 tourist-y things.


 
I'm gonna steal your hair.....


just thought I'd let you know in advance.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## mango (Dec 29, 2006)

*Here are afew pics taken earlier today while I was visiting my Dad's new property up in the Dandenong Ranges just outside of Melbourne, Australia. 

I was having some fun fooling around on an ATV.

You can still make out some of the smoky haze lingering in the air from the recent bushfires which haven't yet totally been put out.

 *





























*Eat My Dirt!!!*


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Dec 29, 2006)

My most recent. Most of my pics are of my lil bit (who has yet to join this site with me)


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 29, 2006)

Very Nice Jay.... but Im waiting for the other pics


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 29, 2006)

Here are two of me and Jeep when she was out visiting. 

View attachment 169331845050891184011694245896d30.jpg


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 29, 2006)

here is the other. I dont know how to put all the pictures in one post like SOME people. 

View attachment 966661941751268121573943445896e0a.jpg


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 29, 2006)

And here is just me being a goof. The waiter at the restaurant thought this hat i have on belonged to someone in our group...... in fact a man in our group. So of course after too huge drinks I had no problem acting the fool. Saying YES its mine and proceeded to put it on. 

View attachment 25166134311863320737239844589698b.jpg


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 29, 2006)

...And we'll have more after this weekend! YAY


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes we sure will. I can't wait.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Dec 29, 2006)

*bigsexy920 & babyjeep21*

Can you be any hotter girls? I do not see how :blush: :blush: :blush: 

love ya girls :wubu: 

thanks for sharing :wubu: 

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Dec 29, 2006)

supersoup said:


> my friend and i went to cleveland today to go to torrid...then we somehow ended up driving to michigan, and to the campus where we wandered around for a bit. i'm a dork, here's the evidence. i <3 tourist-y things.



awwww what a cutie girl :wubu: 

thanks for sharing hun

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Dec 29, 2006)

mango said:


> *Here are afew pics taken earlier today while I was visiting my Dad's new property up in the Dandenong Ranges just outside of Melbourne, Australia.
> 
> I was having some fun fooling around on an ATV.
> 
> ...



go Mango go   

waaw ..look like you had lots of fun :happy: 

thanks for sharing


----------



## Canadian (Dec 29, 2006)

I'll save every penny my girl.
I hope that you are waiting out there,
for all my love when I get home.
Cause deep down in my heart there's a hole.
















Dorky self-mirror pictures taken with a lousy camera phone.


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 29, 2006)

Okay, that's it.

I'm reducing my age by 10 years and moving to Canada.

Damn curly brown hair... gets me every time.


----------



## itsfine (Dec 29, 2006)

Canadian said:


> Dorky self-mirror pictures taken with a lousy camera phone.



cute  I think most people with a camera phone have done it at some point!


----------



## furious styles (Dec 29, 2006)

i'm so tired =.=

lol the lighting in this picture really shows off the dent in my forehead


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 29, 2006)

mfdoom said:


> i'm so tired =.=
> 
> lol the lighting in this picture really shows off the dent in my forehead



GOOD LORD! Your eyelashes are so long..I'm definitely jealous.

Damn..why couldn't you be like 5 years older and in Tulsa?

*sigh* love cute boys!


----------



## Krissy12 (Dec 30, 2006)

I need to move to SoCal..Wow, gorgeous mfdoom! 

I'm noticing a trend on this board...all of the guys are hotter than hot. Now, to find one (or more) of these handsome men in my area!


----------



## GPL (Dec 30, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> And here is just me being a goof. The waiter at the restaurant thought this hat i have on belonged to someone in our group...... in fact a man in our group. So of course after too huge drinks I had no problem acting the fool. Saying YES its mine and proceeded to put it on.



You really are a cute lady, hun.
Looking beautiful as always and I love your hair!

GPL.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 31, 2006)

Look, an outfit I actually put together!





My sassy face.





I'm bewildered because I didn't realize how nice non-white light looks. And because I hate holidays.





Happy New Year!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 31, 2006)

^^I can't see your pic


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

Me neither...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 1, 2007)

Back to Photobucket I go:

I've already been told the first one is "awkward looking". I'm sorta proud.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 1, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Back to Photobucket I go:
> 
> I've already been told the first one is "awkward looking". I'm sorta proud.



:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: BEAUTIFUL!! OWWWWWW!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 1, 2007)

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e366/drunkentempest/SUNP0139.jpg

My eyes are all buggy...


----------



## furious styles (Jan 1, 2007)

I love your crazy eyes look, AFG.


----------



## GPL (Jan 1, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Back to Photobucket I go:
> 
> I've already been told the first one is "awkward looking". I'm sorta proud.




You are so beautiful, Activist!!:wubu: 
You really should do some modeling. Thank you for being here.
Hope 2007 wil become a wonderful year for you.

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 1, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I've already been told the first one is *"awkward looking".* I'm sorta proud.



Fuckin' A! Whoever told you that must be some sort of genius with the English language and good at making a woman feel special.


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 1, 2007)

AFG- Your shirt is beautiful! I always make the mistake of buying only black to look slimmer, but that shirt makes me realize I should do more color. Awesome!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 1, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> AFG- Your shirt is beautiful! I always make the mistake of buying only black to look slimmer, but that shirt makes me realize I should do more color. Awesome!



Girl, let me tell you. Everything I own is black. Seriously. I understand. That's the first bright colored maybe wear to the bar shirt I've ever had and I was surprised how nice I looked just by wearing a different, brighter color. I'll be looking for more colors soon too!


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 1, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> Okay, that's it.
> 
> I'm reducing my age by 10 years and moving to Canada.
> 
> Damn curly brown hair... gets me every time.



ME TOO!!! Canadian you are soooo hot...you should be in the Hot Boy thread!!!

:wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 1, 2007)

I love the girls here. They make me melt with their figure and then fry me with their surprising eyes. ^__^

Sorta like being ice cream.


----------



## lalirith (Jan 1, 2007)

this is me. Nothing worth shouting about hehe. Unlike some of the beauties on here 

View attachment Picture 14.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 1, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


>



You are GORGEOUS, as usual. Color suits you. The start of a new trend for you, perhaps? *rawr* (That's a sexy purr, in case you didn't try to say it out loud, lol)

Soooo... where did you get that shirt? I love it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

^^That blouse was the PERFECT accent for AFG's lovely eyes- you are sooooo beautiful AFG

Lalirith- you are a beauty, too


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 1, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> You are GORGEOUS, as usual. Color suits you. The start of a new trend for you, perhaps? *rawr* (That's a sexy purr, in case you didn't try to say it out loud, lol)
> 
> Soooo... where did you get that shirt? I love it.



Thanks, y'all.

That's a LB shirt. It was on the 80% off clearance rack. I paid like $8 for it!!!

lalirith: don't tell us when to shout!  you rock the short hair, totally gorgeous.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

^^^$8 bucks from the bargain rack?????


OMG - You ARE a kindred spirit


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 1, 2007)

lalirith said:


> this is me. Nothing worth shouting about hehe. Unlike some of the beauties on here



I beg to differ. You're cute!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 1, 2007)

From last night.View attachment 13102


View attachment 13103


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Misty, you look STUNNING!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 1, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Misty, you look STUNNING!



Thank you Nancy  I felt great last night!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 1, 2007)

Misty...wow...that looks gorgeous on you. Breathtaking!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 1, 2007)

Misty, you look amazing!!!  Love the outfit all together. 

Here's a picture of me from this weekend. Being happy really shows on the outside.  

View attachment Photo 30.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 1, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Misty...wow...that looks gorgeous on you. Breathtaking!!!





AnnMarie said:


> Misty, you look amazing!!!  Love the outfit all together.



Thanks Ladies


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

absolutely beautiful Misty! I always love your style Lady- great dress!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 1, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Misty, you look amazing!!!  Love the outfit all together.
> 
> Here's a picture of me from this weekend. Being happy really shows on the outside.



Gorgeous pic, AnnMarie, and great attitude! :smitten: I'm having a flashback tho, I think, from my 'Nam days.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 1, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> absolutely beautiful Misty! I always love your style Lady- great dress!



Thank you very much


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 1, 2007)

To all the lovely people who came to the Portland Dims dinner Friday night, Thanks so much, it was great to hang out with you guys this weekend. Here are some pics for everyone to see some of the places we went.




All of us at The Italian Joint



Couple of hotties.



Its Marlowegarp! Such a nice guy.


Me chillin at the bar.



The guys... ohhhh yeah.



Ren Woman looking lovely!



Jay showin' love for the photos.


 
2 hot ladies and food... good combination! 



Gotta love friends who act silly with ya.
I had so much fun. Thanks again guys!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 1, 2007)

Ahh! That last picture is TOO great!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 1, 2007)

Great pics!! 

You need to send that pic of you with the giant donut to Cat's Big Girls Big Stuff!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 1, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ahh! That last picture is TOO great!



Yeah we think the guy who works there and took the picture, enjoyed that photo shoot we gave him  He smiled a lot at RW at me lol


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 1, 2007)

SLUMBER PARTY!!!!!!!! Me and Ginny-lynn. About...uh....5 minutes ago (pssst, she's still here....har har har)

View attachment SANY0036.JPG


View attachment SANY0040.JPG



*FUCK YOU ONCE!*
View attachment SANY0047.JPG


*FUCK YOU TWO TIMES!! (cabron)* 
View attachment SANY0048.JPG


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 1, 2007)

View attachment SANY0041.JPG

Hullo!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I would like this thread to show any pic of you that you want at any time- just make it recent




Here's me about a month ago....testing a new digi camera.... 

View attachment ME.JPG


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 1, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> To all the lovely people who came to the Portland Dims dinner Friday night, Thanks so much, it was great to hang out with you guys this weekend. Here are some pics for everyone to see some of the places we went. . . . Gotta love friends who act silly with ya.
> I had so much fun. Thanks again guys!



Wait, those are all Dimensions people? You should post IDs so we can see who's who! How fun.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 1, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> SLUMBER PARTY!!!!!!!! Me and Ginny-lynn. About...uh....5 minutes ago (pssst, she's still here....har har har)
> 
> View attachment 13127
> 
> ...



NOT FAIRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


saaaad soup.  

i hope you two harlots are having fun anyways...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 1, 2007)

We did! It couldn't be an actual slumber party since Meg has to work tomorrow. But it was soooo much fun! We missed you, though.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 1, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> We did! It couldn't be an actual slumber party since Meg has to work tomorrow. But it was soooo much fun! We missed you, though.



lies!!!!!

:wubu:


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's a couple of me from last night...went to dinner and movie.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 2, 2007)

hey thanks for the invite, portland meanies!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 2, 2007)

elle camino said:


> hey thanks for the invite, portland meanies!


You're in Portland? Why did you not post to the thread set up for this purpose? You SO could have been there!


----------



## elle camino (Jan 2, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> You're in Portland?


seattle.
close enough, though.
hmph!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 2, 2007)

Here we are on Christmas eve at my brother's house. It was such a lovely night. I'm sorry the holidays are over.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 2, 2007)

elle camino said:


> hey thanks for the invite, portland meanies!



Aw, crap Elle, you should have *so* been there. From the hookups at Sasha's restaurant, to scaring small children at Coldstone, to the A.D.D. Japanese movie, to the endless food escapades (Sasha knows how to EAT!), to the FA at the doughnut shop eager to take our pic, it was an all-around awesome weekend. 

Thanks tonnes Renaissance Woman, Marlowegarp, Slugopoet, and BigCutieSasha! These Dimensions get-togethers seem to rock _every_ time! 

BTW, Elle, if you come down, I'm sure we could arrange something equally as happenin'.


----------



## mango (Jan 2, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> View attachment 13132
> 
> Hullo!!!



*I spot a couple of cuties!!  

Might wanna zoom out a little next time though..

 *


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 2, 2007)

elle camino said:


> seattle.
> close enough, though.
> hmph!



Oh Elle.... I still got love for my NW girl  Dont forget Im coming up to Seattle to visit my brother. Now granted I probably wont be able to pack 3 hot FA's in my bag with me, but we can always get ya down here on a weekend. Maybe the train!? Ohhhh good times...


----------



## elle camino (Jan 2, 2007)

dear 3 hot FA's:
you've seen sasha, and you've seen me. 
tag along. 
<3


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 2, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Back to Photobucket I go:
> 
> I've already been told the first one is "awkward looking". I'm sorta proud.



I very much want, that you have accepted my modest New Year's compliment!
To tell that you nice - to not tell anything.
You simply charming girl!:smitten: 
And still should tell, that you very much accept glasses (that actually meets seldom enough!).


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 2, 2007)

I loveloveLOVE this thread!! So many beautiful people! (especially one certain Michigan girl :wubu: )


----------



## Mini (Jan 2, 2007)

This is from earlier today. The "halo" effect is completely unintentional.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 2, 2007)

Man, I'm lighting this thread up lately. 

But I've got good pictures from a New Year's Eve pre-party when I got tanked with a bunch of cowboys. What am I supposed to do... not share them?? I think not.

By the way... ignore the bunny ears in the one... I mean who still does that? Fackin' drunk cowboys, that's who.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 2, 2007)

holy CRAP that's a huge crown royal bottle.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 2, 2007)

A "texas mickey" of Crown Royal, as we'd call it up here.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 2, 2007)

my my my, you are cute, and the green looks good on you!


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 2, 2007)

Two really not-so-great pictures of me doing what I do best! Sitting my ass at the computer and playing America's Army...  

View attachment Justin In Niche 1.jpg


View attachment Justin Smiling In Niche 1.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Jan 2, 2007)

i loved the hat i wore for new years, but the effing thing hated having it's picture taken. so here i am, also with my awesome horn noisemaker blowy thing.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 2, 2007)

Soupy, you look spectacular ^__^

Classy girl :wubu:


----------



## supersoup (Jan 2, 2007)

oy, thanks sir!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 2, 2007)

Soup... thats is just the most darling picture!  I love it! And Canadian... liking these pics a lot my good man  hehe... good job on taking recent ones! You are a fine addition to the already exisiting and steadly growing hot FA's round these parts. Its like a BBW playground around here!  haha


----------



## Mishty (Jan 3, 2007)

New Years....

It started out kinda nice and laid back....

by midnight...I was riding a bike and singing old country songs....or so the photos and videos tell me! 

View attachment Image24.jpg


View attachment bike.jpg


View attachment Idgmage1.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 3, 2007)

^^^hahahahahhaha love the video diary, Miss Blue


----------



## starwater (Jan 3, 2007)

Canadian said:


> A "texas mickey" of Crown Royal, as we'd call it up here.



AKA lunch... okay, maybe not.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 4, 2007)

Recent Picture from Sunday Night!

BlackJack, Gypsy, Placebo, Asshley, Myself, and LargeNLovely 

View attachment TheBunchResize.jpg


----------



## UberAris (Jan 5, 2007)

I soooooo wish there were more BBW parties in Pittsburgh... and that I had a car on campus :doh:


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 5, 2007)

BabyJeep - You all look amazing!! It must have been a really fun night and everyone is just beaming.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 5, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> BabyJeep - You all look amazing!! It must have been a really fun night and everyone is just beaming.



Thanks! It was fantastic! There are more pictures of all the lovely ladies and gentlemen posted in this thread: 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16710


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok next year...Mike and I are flying to Boston! That party looked like sooo much fun!!!!! Hope it is not VIP invite only, lol...cos I wanna come


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 5, 2007)

This was taken in Southampton...like Dec 28 or 29 os some such jazz, lol. Whoot. now you get to see what I look like with clothes ON, lol.


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 5, 2007)

UberAris said:


> I soooooo wish there were more BBW parties in Pittsburgh... and that I had a car on campus :doh:



More? You mean there are any?


----------



## Danyull (Jan 5, 2007)

Sure, I've done it on the other page so I'll do it here.


----------



## dragorat (Jan 5, 2007)

*OK...felt it was about time I added my frightful visage.* 

View attachment InSANTAtyClaus02.jpg


----------



## eightyseven (Jan 5, 2007)

So this photo I doctored up a bit for comedic purposes... it's my "Shrek face." You know the look. I hope everyone at least gets a laugh? Maybe?  

View attachment attractivetz7.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2007)

I love all the new pictures that have been posted on this page- So nice to come back to this thread and find so many beautiful people looking at me.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 5, 2007)

what the hey 

View attachment Picture 66.jpg


View attachment Picture 43.jpg


View attachment Picture 23.jpg


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 5, 2007)

a couple more hope you don't mind 

View attachment Picture 34.jpg


View attachment Picture 55.jpg


View attachment GICvN+pTaQhHQv6u0cqJE9D3JclJtns700A0.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 5, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> So this photo I doctored up a bit for comedic purposes... it's my "Shrek face." You know the look. I hope everyone at least gets a laugh? Maybe?



Great pic Ben!!! You are soooo darn cute! *MUAH*

:wubu:


----------



## supersoup (Jan 6, 2007)

benjamin blue, that picture is oh so cute.

even if you do go to michigan...


----------



## Tooz (Jan 6, 2007)

Taken an hour earlier (or so), while taking some pics for avatars and myspace and what have you. It's out of focus, but yeah... 

View attachment me2.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 6, 2007)

tooz said:


> It's out of focus, but yeah...



Gives it an extra nudge in the right direction, I say.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 6, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> what the hey



I like the one on the bottom- do I detect dimples?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 6, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Back to Photobucket I go:
> 
> I've already been told the first one is "awkward looking". I'm sorta proud.



Such a pretty girl. That's a great top!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 6, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> a couple more hope you don't mind



It's about time you posted!! Sheesh.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 6, 2007)

dragorat said:


> *OK...felt it was about time I added my frightful visage.*



Drago!!  What a lovely wintery scene. You just need to get some more white going in that beard and you can give Jolly Ol' a run for his money.


----------



## dragorat (Jan 6, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Drago!!  What a lovely wintery scene. You just need to get some more white going in that beard and you can give Jolly Ol' a run for his money.


*Well Annmarie I used InSANTAtyClaus in chat during the holidays & I've told folks I'm his crazy cousin....lol*


----------



## Ivy (Jan 6, 2007)

From NYE!

I love that dress so much. Almost as much as the boy in the picture with me.  

View attachment Dsc00230.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 6, 2007)

^^Fabulous pic, Ivy- you should frame it!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 6, 2007)

Ivy said:


> From NYE!
> 
> I love that dress so much. Almost as much as the boy in the picture with me.


I love this pic, Ivy!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 6, 2007)

Ivy said:


> From NYE!
> 
> I love that dress so much. Almost as much as the boy in the picture with me.



ooooooh, so pretty!!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 6, 2007)

I am posting this photo because 1) it's booby and 2) psychotic (what the hell am I lookin at), and where else but here would be right for it, but also really because 3) it's all about the arm fat and 4) I was talkin to a good friend I met in Dim 8 (?) years ago while I took it, a friend I'm really grateful for. (Hiya a.)


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 6, 2007)

why yes you do green guilty as charged lol and if anything you can use them to keep the rats and roaches away atleast my pics are good for something hehe


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 6, 2007)

^^Two of my daughters have dimples- they certainly serve to make you endearing, if nothing else  

But you and I both know they bring you a lot of attention, too


----------



## supersoup (Jan 6, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I am posting this photo because 1) it's booby and 2) psychotic (what the hell am I lookin at), and where else but here would be right for it, but also really because 3) it's all about the arm fat and 4) I was talkin to a good friend I met in Dim 8 (?) years ago while I took it, a friend I'm really grateful for. (Hiya a.)



you and i would get along wonderfully methinks!!!

i love it.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 6, 2007)

what attention surely not me lol


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 6, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> what the hey



Dude, y'all are just _chillaxin'._


----------



## Ivy (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks guys! i think i may frame it, at least print it for the fridge.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 6, 2007)

Here is a recent one - taken last weekend... though not the best picture of me


----------



## andreamoxie (Jan 7, 2007)

im the one in the pink and white shirt. the other is the lovely gwarrior!


----------



## NFA (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm not sure I like this picture, but its a bit more candid and shows my hair in my face which is probably its more normal look. Shows off my shiny forehead, too.  Taken Friday evening. 

View attachment bstu_010507.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Jan 7, 2007)

me and a pack of capris i found on top of the mailboxes in my building. guess who's smoking like a lunchlady tonight!





mama.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 7, 2007)

yep tis me again 

View attachment Picture 9.jpg


View attachment Picture 44.jpg


View attachment Picture 64.jpg


----------



## UberAris (Jan 7, 2007)

2:05 am. Gorillaz pride


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 7, 2007)

I finally got pictures off of my camera from Christmas. About time!

This is my little cousin... Isn't he sweet? You know who the other blonde is. 

View attachment Andrea-Austin.jpg


----------



## Canadian (Jan 7, 2007)

NFA said:


> I'm not sure I like this picture, but its a bit more candid and shows my hair in my face which is probably its more normal look. Shows off my shiny forehead, too.  Taken Friday evening.


= Johnny Depp in The Secret Window.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 7, 2007)

NFA, I like that photo of you, and though Canadian might be right about the likeness, you certainly out-handsome Johnny Depp. It's true. 

...and Elle, now I see where you get that glowing and undeniable timeless beauty.


----------



## Danyull (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah few more for ya, thought I'd be special xD









What I want to look like, colour wise =]


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 7, 2007)

few weeks ago


----------



## herin (Jan 7, 2007)

Here are some new-ish ones of me... 

View attachment 8-25-06-2.JPG


View attachment 11-23-06.jpg


View attachment 11-23-06-2.jpg


----------



## UberAris (Jan 7, 2007)

herin said:


> Here are some new-ish ones of me...



Welcome back!!! Missed ya!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> few weeks ago



I REALLY want to see more of you..........


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 7, 2007)

me and my nephew 

View attachment me and my nephew.jpg


View attachment me and my nephew 2.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2007)

Ooooo what a cutie! 


Both of you


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 7, 2007)

awwww thank you i'm flattered atleast someone responds to my pics your checks in the mail lol


----------



## Carrie (Jan 7, 2007)

This is me a few days ago, in my very favorite candy shop in the universe, hence the insane fat girl glint in my eye:


----------



## Carrie (Jan 7, 2007)

And just to counteract the scariness factor of the last one, here's me looking more normal, with fellow board cutie Jack Secret:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2007)

Great pics, Carrie and friend


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 7, 2007)

Carrie said:


> And just to counteract the scariness factor of the last one, here's me looking more normal, with fellow board cutie Jack Secret:



Ok..you're looking cute..but OMG..hot boy in Cowboy hat

*swoons*


----------



## herin (Jan 7, 2007)

UberAris said:


> Welcome back!!! Missed ya!



  Why thankee Aris! *hands you a Molsen*


----------



## Carrie (Jan 7, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok..you're looking cute..but OMG..hot boy in Cowboy hat
> 
> *swoons*



Oh, Misty honey, you have NO idea. 

P.S. He has cowboy boots, too.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 7, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Oh, Misty honey, you have NO idea.
> 
> P.S. He has cowboy boots, too.



and a nice wrangler butt? Huh? Does he? TELL ME YOU GOT A PICTURE OF THE BUTT!!!!


Edit: He gets props for wearing the right hat! He's a true cowboy that one...DAMN YOU'RE LUCKY..lol


----------



## herin (Jan 7, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok..you're looking cute..but OMG..hot boy in Cowboy hat
> 
> *swoons*



I KNOW it.....those eyes! *collapses into an un-flattering heap next to Misty*

And Ms. Carrie is a stone-hottie as usual


----------



## supersoup (Jan 7, 2007)

Carrie said:


> And just to counteract the scariness factor of the last one, here's me looking more normal, with fellow board cutie Jack Secret:



oooooh, my big sister and a cute boy!!!


----------



## Slowfuse (Jan 7, 2007)

right outa the shower before brushing 

View attachment 194335.jpg


----------



## SummerG (Jan 8, 2007)

most recent pic of me (on the right)... in all my wintery rosacea skin bliss... and the added bonus of the beautiful miss wendy


----------



## NFA (Jan 8, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> NFA, I like that photo of you, and though Canadian might be right about the likeness, you certainly out-handsome Johnny Depp. It's true.



I think any comparisons between me and Mr. Depp would be quite aggressively generous in my favor, but thank you none the less.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 8, 2007)

Some pics of me and some fellow Dim peeps this weekend. Good times out here in Portland.


----------



## GPL (Jan 8, 2007)

Sasha, your smile makes EVERYONE ELSE smile too!!
You are so lovely:wubu: 

GPL.


----------



## GPL (Jan 8, 2007)

Ivy said:


> From NYE!
> 
> I love that dress so much. Almost as much as the boy in the picture with me.



Ivy, your beautiness is out of this world!:smitten: 
I believe many guys are jealous on that guy with you.

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 8, 2007)

Sasha...you are stunning! And hawt boys you got there!

Can't wait til you make it to the UK! yay for the BBW invasion of the UK, lol.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 8, 2007)

CARRIE IS SOOOOO PRETTY!!!! *whew*


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 8, 2007)

wow sasha you are simply a breathtaking beauty


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 8, 2007)

Aww thanks guys  Yeah it was just a fun night out with friends. There were actually about 15 people in our group... maybe more by the end of the night. At one point all conversations stopped in the back of the bar to sing in the chorus of a Weezer song. Gotta love a place like that!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 8, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> CARRIE IS SOOOOO PRETTY!!!! *whew*



Awww, shucks.  :blush:


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 8, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Aww thanks guys  Yeah it was just a fun night out with friends. There were actually about 15 people in our group... maybe more by the end of the night. At one point all conversations stopped in the back of the bar to sing in the chorus of a Weezer song. Gotta love a place like that!



One of my fave bars is like that...only we do it to Journey's- Don't Stop Believin'...

" Strangers waiting
Up and down the boulevard
Their shadows searching
In the night
Streetlights, people
Livin' just to find emotion
Hidin', somewhere in the night..."

It's very cinematic.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 8, 2007)

^^^ My fave part of that song is....


A singer in a smokey room
A smell of wine and cheap perfume
For a smile they can share the night
It goes on and on and on and on


GAWD, I had it soooooo bad for Steve Perry as a teen :wubu:


----------



## Carrie (Jan 8, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> GAWD, I had it soooooo bad for Steve Perry as a teen :wubu:



Should've been gone, knowin' how I made you feel....


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 8, 2007)

I have tried this before I try again   
Atleast now I have been clever enuogh to put in that small picture 







Hope it works others


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

This gesture is totally in the realm of preening. But I like the lighting.


----------



## UberAris (Jan 8, 2007)

after a bit of a hair trimming


----------



## Carrie (Jan 8, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> This gesture is totally in the realm of preening. But I like the lighting.



That kind of preening is deserving of a pink satin sash, lovely girl. :smitten:


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 8, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> This gesture is totally in the realm of preening. But I like the lighting.



Not only are you standing/sitting still (which is the only thing that makes you beautiful, no?) - But ... BOOBIES!!


----------



## gradstudent (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's me with my lovely Belle. (I'm the one in the sweater). I love picture threads, by the way. 

View attachment IMG_1316.JPG


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 8, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> This gesture is totally in the realm of preening. But I like the lighting.



DAMN!!!! That's a HAWT pic!!!! I guess I should add you to my crush list in the other thread!!

:wubu: :smitten:


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 8, 2007)

UberAris said:


> after a bit of a hair trimming



This picture should be in the Hot Boy Thread!!! OMG!!!!!

HOTTIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:smitten:


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 8, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> This gesture is totally in the realm of preening. But I like the lighting.



Oh AFG - remember that thing you said about sharing because you could divide yourself among us? Count me in! Please? That should be a SYSFADD teaser pic.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

Should I have a lottery system? Thanks y'all. :blush: I sure do wish at least one of you fine people was within driving distance and actually willing to meet up on these cold, lonely winter nights.

Though, the lonelier and the colder it gets, the more apt I am to post pictures, so yeah, someone wins. Just not me? HA!!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 8, 2007)

This is really going to make you all think I am just OBSESSED with Family Guy, but I had Peter Griffin's rendition of that as my ringtone until I used it as my morning alarm once.

It was amusing till I made that mistake. lol



This1Yankee said:


> One of my fave bars is like that...only we do it to Journey's- Don't Stop Believin'...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

gradstudent said:


> Here's me with my lovely Belle. (I'm the one in the sweater). I love picture threads, by the way.



Grad, it's nice to put a face to the name. And wow, that's a cute pooch! Thanks for sharing


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 8, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Should I have a lottery system? Thanks y'all. :blush: I sure do wish at least one of you fine people was within driving distance and actually willing to meet up on these cold, lonely winter nights.
> 
> Though, the lonelier and the colder it gets, the more apt I am to post pictures, so yeah, someone wins. Just not me? HA!!



You just wait till a whole group of us show up on your doorstep some crazy winter night. Just you wait and see who wins then!


----------



## djewell (Jan 8, 2007)

notice the recently trimmed facial hair. 

View attachment DSCF0190.jpg


----------



## Checksum Panic (Jan 8, 2007)

Here are some pics of an adventure in a Toronto park! 



View attachment DSC_0089.JPG



View attachment DSC_0064.JPG



View attachment DSC_0070.JPG


It was unseasonally warm, so we needed to run around the city! 

Thats all!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

thoughts? anyone? anyone? 

View attachment shower etc nov 06 087.jpg


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

dragorat said:


> *OK...felt it was about time I added my frightful visage.*


 
frightful!?!?!?!? puh-lease!:kiss2:


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jan 9, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> thoughts? anyone? anyone?



_I love it! You are just. simply. beautiful._


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jan 9, 2007)

_Watching some crows in the woods behind my home this past weekend._


----------



## andreamoxie (Jan 9, 2007)

love the eyebrow piercing!  cutee





Checksum Panic said:


> Here are some pics of an adventure in a Toronto park!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rainyday (Jan 9, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> thoughts? anyone? anyone?



My thought is I envy your abilty to wear those cute little hair clips. When I attempt it they look uber dorky, but you have just the right little wave/flip to do it. No way could I pull off the eyewear you do either. You have a very Aris style, which I think is cool. 'Tis a great pic.


----------



## lemmink (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 9, 2007)

LIPMIX!, MoonGoddess and Lemmick- STUNNING!!!!!  

All the others that just added in the last two pages are pretty cute, too


----------



## NFA (Jan 9, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> thoughts? anyone? anyone?



Have to love the glasses. I've only seen one other woman with bejeweled glasses, and I'm busy dating her. Although, admitedly, it looks like you've got more rhinestones than she does.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 9, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> thoughts? anyone? anyone?




Hello??? HAWTNESS!!!! I love how well you pull off the glasses and hair. Nicely done. Now if I tried to do that? Oh the horror!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 9, 2007)

lemmink said:


>



good god, you are ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 9, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> thoughts? anyone? anyone?




I Love it... Definitely look sexy :blush: 

thanks for sharing lipmixgirl :wubu: 

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## KuroBara (Jan 9, 2007)

supersoup said:


> good god, you are ADORABLE!!!!!!


Totally!! SO sweet looking!! Kawaii!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 11, 2007)

Cute Chicks Alert!



SummerG said:


> most recent pic of me (on the right)... in all my wintery rosacea skin bliss... and the added bonus of the beautiful miss wendy


----------



## elle camino (Jan 11, 2007)

*cue synth*

*cue guitar*

HERE WE STAAAND 
WORLDS APART HEARTS BROKEN IN *TWO*

TWO


_TWO_.


----------



## lemmink (Jan 11, 2007)

Aw thanks, people. :wubu: 


Also, when I grow up I want to be Elle. (Well, magically grow a few months *younger*, but still...)


----------



## elle camino (Jan 11, 2007)

aw, muffin!
if i ever shrink to tiiiny tinysize i want to be you.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 11, 2007)

elle camino said:


> *cue synth*
> 
> *cue guitar*
> 
> ...



OH. MY. GOD.

This pose is made of absolute *WIN*.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 11, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> OH. MY. GOD.
> 
> This pose is made of absolute *WIN*.


The "Journey" shirt, while slightly corny, is another big win, if you ask me. Hell of a shirt.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 11, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> OH. MY. GOD.
> 
> This pose is made of absolute *WIN*.



Oh shit, that shoulda said "post", not "pose".


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 11, 2007)

Canadian said:


> The "Journey" shirt, while slightly corny, is another big win, if you ask me. Hell of a shirt.


The shirt was the last thing I noticed.

The order went like this
1) Elle zomg hot.
2) lyrics ( which I then googled, found who they were by, and then: )
3) the shirt.


----------



## love dubh (Jan 12, 2007)

Me. Wee.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 12, 2007)

i love your hair.


----------



## love dubh (Jan 12, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i love your hair.



me? (fucking10characterrule)


----------



## elle camino (Jan 12, 2007)

yes you! it's all wavy and thick and pretty and i bet you don't have to do anything to it to make it like that. 
lucky.


----------



## love dubh (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah, but it's dry.as.fuck. I don't know what to do with it. I'm going to grow it out, then cut it all off. What I'm staring at it the photo is actually my friend cutting off 10 inches of his hair for Locks of Love. He shaved his head. Well, actually, my hot RA shaved his and my BF's head. 'Twas a sad night at the dorm.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 12, 2007)

DO NOT CUT IT OFF.
if it's dry, use this:
http://www.sleekhair.com/16362.html
i promise promise promise it will work.


----------



## love dubh (Jan 12, 2007)

elle camino said:


> DO NOT CUT IT OFF.
> if it's dry, use this:
> http://www.sleekhair.com/16362.html
> i promise promise promise it will work.



Where can I buy this product that isn't das series of tubes?

ps: what is your screen name, tiger?


----------



## Tina (Jan 12, 2007)

OMG, I adore this thread! There are too many fabulous pics to comment on, now that I have finally looked, after not having checked this thread out for a while. You newbies are adorable, and I'm just loving the adorable pics, like herin and Ms. Diva's, and the couple pics -- Ivy I've never seen you not looking adorable and sassy, and Carrie and Jack, you make a wonderfully eye candyish couple.  ClashCity, it's good to see you around again, and dang -- too many to mention them all. One of my all time fave threads. 

Here is a pic taken about a week and a half ago. There is Eric, me, my niece/adopted daughter, Theda and her husband, Brent. We had just had lunch at my favorite Thai restaurant. 

View attachment boonies.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Jan 12, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Where can I buy this product that isn't das series of tubes?


that's a toughie, since i only know of places around here (seattle) where you can get it. if i were you i'd call around to a few salons and ask. 
what about it would you need to see in person? i'll try to describe it in excruciating detail: 
it's a clear serum with a medium-to-thin viscosity
it smells like pears (hence the name)
it goes on your hair after you wash it, while it's wet, before you dry it
you can also use it at a shine serum after it's dry
no animal testing, all natural ingredients, made by a small, family-owned company (not owned by any cosmetics giants)
one bottle will last you at least 6 or 7 months, if not upwards of a year. 
in summary: it's amazing.


----------



## mango (Jan 12, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Me. Wee.



*The eyes HAVE IT!

 *


----------



## furious styles (Jan 12, 2007)

marie has a beautiful, jennifer connelly in requiem for a dream thing going on in her eyes in that picture.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Jan 12, 2007)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/121/315546879_aa36f0ad2d_b.jpg

I am the guy  the girl is cosmic jans here on this board/forum


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/121/315546879_aa36f0ad2d_b.jpg
> 
> I am the guy  the girl is cosmic jans here on this board/forum


----------



## Carrie (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> I am the guy  the girl is cosmic jans here on this board/forum



That's a really wonderful, romantic picture. And me being me, I even like the middle finger. It adds something.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Jan 12, 2007)

Carrie said:


> That's a really wonderful, romantic picture. And me being me, I even like the middle finger. It adds something.



Tee Hee thank you very much. Was her arm extended taking the photo in our driveway.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 12, 2007)

elle camino said:


> DO NOT CUT IT OFF.
> if it's dry, use this:
> http://www.sleekhair.com/16362.html
> i promise promise promise it will work.



I have horribly dry hair too. I will try that! I also recommend Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask.

View attachment 184281.jpg​
I use it every other day, even tho it says weekly.

(sorry to be off topic)


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Jan 12, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I have horribly dry hair too. I will try that! I also recommend Neutrogena Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask.
> 
> View attachment 13789​
> I use it every other day, even tho it says weekly.
> ...



I saw the words "off topic" figured it was time for me to come say hello again muahaha..

Have a safe weekend everyone!


----------



## fatkid420 (Jan 12, 2007)

My old man snapped these tonight, my dog is such a bad ass. I love him so much.


----------



## love dubh (Jan 12, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> marie has a beautiful, jennifer connelly in requiem for a dream thing going on in her eyes in that picture.



thank you, sir. ^_^ I am so incredibly flattered to be compared with her ,as she is my FAVORITE actress, and RFAD is my all-time absolute favorite make-all-my-friends-watch-it-and-scar-them-for-life movie.



mango said:


> The eyes HAVE IT!



Thank you! 









Yeah. I see it.


----------



## mrman1980uk (Jan 13, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Yeah, but it's dry.as.fuck. I don't know what to do with it. I'm going to grow it out, then cut it all off.



Hey, don't cut it off - you have lovely hair. Incidentally, that is a _very_ good picture of you.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 13, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> few weeks ago



YOU have been missed!!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 13, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> YOU have been missed!!




I'm back to stay! Unless i get lost in the Bermuda triangle or something...but anyway...i've definitely missed the fun ol' board.

and i've certainly missed you too!:wubu:


----------



## Accept (Jan 13, 2007)

So, Kerry and I are relatively new here so we had a photography spree and are posting the results so that everyone knows what we look like.  

Here's Kerry's pictures of me:










This was my favorite picture of Kerry and she said she didn't want to post it:


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 13, 2007)

I didn't want to post that pic because I don't like it that much. bleh.

HERE are the ones I DO like though. 











hooray! I'm not faceless anymore!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 14, 2007)

cuuuuuuuuteness you two.


----------



## Tina (Jan 14, 2007)

What an adorable couple you two are.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 14, 2007)

Your guys are too adorable.  Thanks for the recent pics. Photo shoots are always fun!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 14, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> thoughts? anyone? anyone?



Very cute pic, and I just love your glasses!!!!! They are the bomb!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 14, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> thoughts? anyone? anyone?



Loving it!!!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 14, 2007)

I dun't want to swamp the thread with WOWs, but it's so great to see everybody's faces, esp those who are new or I've never seen before. Or even if I have, but just to see y'all going about your everyday business. Really great!


----------



## GPL (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice pics Stan and Kerry!
Kerry, you are a beauty. Ever thought about a guest modeling set?:wubu: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 14, 2007)

Hehe! I also like the cheesy photo of Kerry with her thumbs up best; it's hysterical.  Very cute, guys!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 14, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> I didn't want to post that pic because I don't like it that much. bleh.
> 
> HERE are the ones I DO like though.
> 
> ...




Ahhhh, you look so beautiful- I just love that color you're wearing
Your man looks great, too


----------



## furious styles (Jan 16, 2007)

anyone who's anyone (aka my friend >_>) has already seen this dorky attempt at an arty photo, but nevertheless i post it!


----------



## elle camino (Jan 16, 2007)

have i told you you're cute before, or have i just thought it to myself?
you are cute.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 16, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> anyone who's anyone (aka my friend >_>) has already seen this dorky attempt at an arty photo, but nevertheless i post it!



myspacecrushlikewhoa <3

:wubu: 

sorry, i'm done now, i swear.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 16, 2007)

elle camino said:


> have i told you you're cute before, or have i just thought it to myself?
> you are cute.



either way, you would know a thing or two about being cute eh? <3



supersoup said:


> myspacecrushlikewhoa <3
> 
> :wubu:
> 
> sorry, i'm done now, i swear.



i can't help but smile...everything about you is so adorable XD


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 16, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> anyone who's anyone (aka my friend >_>) has already seen this dorky attempt at an arty photo, but nevertheless i post it!



You are one cutie! I must say!  :kiss2:


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 16, 2007)

Don't tell my mom.

It didn't hurt too bad....okay, so maybe it hurt a little bad. But it doesn't hurt at all now. I am pretty happy with it! It's a good starter tat, and I can do a lot with it. YAY!!


View attachment Tattoofullback.jpg


View attachment tattooleftside.jpg


View attachment Tattoorightside.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Jan 16, 2007)

Love it, yank! Absolutely love it!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 16, 2007)

This was taken over the weekend, and I just really like it. It's quite typically me. 

 

View attachment P1010622.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 16, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> This was taken over the weekend, and I just really like it. It's quite typically me.



That's a very nice picture, AM. It really does look natural.


----------



## Jack Secret (Jan 16, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Love it, yank! Absolutely love it!



That's really nice! Schweeeettttttt


----------



## furious styles (Jan 16, 2007)

omg yankee, i freakin love it. i'm obsessed with symmetry, so it's just perfect imo!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2007)

Beautiful tat, Yankee! 

Great pic, AM


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 16, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> That's a very nice picture, AM. It really does look natural.




 Thanks!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 16, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Beautiful tat, Yankee!
> 
> Great pic, AM



Thank ya!


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks guys! (and girls)


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 16, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Don't tell my mom.
> 
> It didn't hurt too bad....okay, so maybe it hurt a little bad. But it doesn't hurt at all now. I am pretty happy with it! It's a good starter tat, and I can do a lot with it. YAY!!
> 
> ...



I love them Yankee!!! I am planning a couple of tattoos myself. Once I get them I will post pics. I can't wait to get them, but funds are limited right now.

:bounce:


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jan 16, 2007)

Okay, I was way too amused with this picture my friend took of me on her new Mac-top. I know, its cheesey, but fun!  







PS: Don't mind the messy hair please :doh:


----------



## supersoup (Jan 16, 2007)

oy miss megs, me loves it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tina (Jan 16, 2007)

Yankee, that is beautiful; it looks great on you.

AM, you are adorable, as always.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 17, 2007)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Okay, I was way too amused with this picture my friend took of me on her new Mac-top. I know, its cheesey, but fun!
> 
> 
> PS: Don't mind the messy hair please :doh:



Ahhh, I have one of those too... see, I'm slippin' my fine self the tongue. LOL  

View attachment Photo 27.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 17, 2007)

AnnMarie, that is one of the scariest pictures I have ever seen.
Period.


----------



## Tina (Jan 17, 2007)

Nothing special. Just me, taken by Eric, sitting on the patio of a great little Italian bistro in Santa Barbara. 

View attachment patio2.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 17, 2007)

Tina said:


> Nothing special. Just me, taken by Eric, sitting on the patio of a great little Italian bistro in Santa Barbara.



Was that down by the pier? I mighta seen the place while I was out there.


----------



## Tina (Jan 17, 2007)

Sure was, on State street, very close to the pier. They make wonderful calamari, and fabulous pasta dishes. When were you in SB?


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 17, 2007)

Tina said:


> Sure was, on State street, very close to the pier. They make wonderful calamari, and fabulous pasta dishes. When were you in SB?



I might've been up that way on the Friday I was there.

And I was there during the first week of the month- I think around the time you were offline as well for surgery. Was visiting my niece and all that.


----------



## mango (Jan 17, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Don't tell my mom.
> 
> It didn't hurt too bad....okay, so maybe it hurt a little bad. But it doesn't hurt at all now. I am pretty happy with it! It's a good starter tat, and I can do a lot with it. YAY!!
> 
> ...



*Yankee,

That looks both painful and beautiful at the same time.

*


----------



## Tina (Jan 17, 2007)

If you come back and you are so inclined, let me know and we'll get together for a meal. Maybe missa would be available, too.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 17, 2007)

Tina said:


> If you come back and you are so inclined, let me know and we'll get together for a meal. Maybe missa would be available, too.



Sounds like a plan... in the event that the family finances are ever in order here.


----------



## Tina (Jan 17, 2007)

I can relate to that one. But ya never know. And next summer I'll be moving to Montreal and will be much closer to your neck of the woods. I look forward to traipsing around the East coast.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 17, 2007)

Tina, is that your natural haircolor? It is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 17, 2007)

Tina said:


> Nothing special. Just me, taken by Eric, sitting on the patio of a great little Italian bistro in Santa Barbara.



Oooo, you're going to have to give me fatty friendly seating tips for SB!


----------



## Tina (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't actually have lots of info on SB when it comes to that, I'm afraid, AM. :doh: Head further north and I'm your girl, though. The little bistro we went to had armless chairs, though, so that wasn't a problem.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 17, 2007)

Tina said:


> I don't actually have lots of info on SB when it comes to that, I'm afraid, AM. :doh: Head further north and I'm your girl, though. The little bistro we went to had armless chairs, though, so that wasn't a problem.



Eh, that's ok. We've already pretty much decided that we're just going to poke around and when we find a place we like (meaning I can sit and seems nice) then we'll stop. If it sucks for some reason, we'll get up and move on to something else. I have to say I love that about him... I hate people who are afraid to throw down a $5 for a couple of drinks when it's clear the service is going to be crappy. You're not married to the choice, just pay and find someplace else!

 

Sorry, carry on with the pics everyone.


----------



## James (Jan 17, 2007)

Tina said:


> Nothing special. Just me, taken by Eric, sitting on the patio of a great little Italian bistro in Santa Barbara.



"nothing special"? 

I would have to disagree...

well, a little later than promised... here's a few recent-ish pics of me and some of my buds from my bday last year (late Nov)












and the standard idiot pic! lol


----------



## Checksum Panic (Jan 17, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Don't tell my mom.
> 
> It didn't hurt too bad....okay, so maybe it hurt a little bad. But it doesn't hurt at all now. I am pretty happy with it! It's a good starter tat, and I can do a lot with it. YAY!!



Not gunna lie, those Tats are very hot


----------



## elle camino (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## Blackjack (Jan 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> [hotness]



You know, watching American Idol kinda started me thinking that I never wanna go to Seattle. Then you post this, and I wanna go there.:smitten:


----------



## elle camino (Jan 17, 2007)

wait wait...american idol is in seattle? huh?


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> wait wait...american idol is in seattle? huh?



It was, apparently.


----------



## Tina (Jan 17, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Eh, that's ok. We've already pretty much decided that we're just going to poke around and when we find a place we like (meaning I can sit and seems nice) then we'll stop. If it sucks for some reason, we'll get up and move on to something else.



True. If you're looking for excellent seafood, the first restaurant on the pier, to the right, is a great choice, though I don't remember what kind of seating they have. :doh: 



James said:


> "nothing special"?
> 
> I would have to disagree...
> 
> well, a little later than promised... here's a few recent-ish pics of me and some of my buds from my bday last year (late Nov)[/IMG]



Sweet of you, James, thank you. 

You and your friends take wonderful, adorable pictures.


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


>



OMG!!! Can I have your bewbies?!?!? I'll trade you for those shoes you like so much...

:wubu:


----------



## Tina (Jan 18, 2007)

Kerry, I am terribly sorry for my rudeness! :blush: I only just now saw your post complimenting my hair color. No, it's not natural, but it _is_ mine -- I paid for it!   

Again, sorry for being rude -- I'm normally a space cadet at times, but even moreso on pain pills...


----------



## James (Jan 18, 2007)

Tina said:


> Sweet of you, James, thank you.
> 
> You and your friends take wonderful, adorable pictures.



thanks - so does Eric!


----------



## elle camino (Jan 18, 2007)

BBWModel said:


> OMG!!! Can I have your bewbies?!?!? I'll trade you for those shoes you like so much...
> 
> :wubu:



_hmm_.
i'm considering how best to go about this trade.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 18, 2007)

looking ravishing, elle.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 18, 2007)

Tina said:


> Kerry, I am terribly sorry for my rudeness! :blush: I only just now saw your post complimenting my hair color. No, it's not natural, but it _is_ mine -- I paid for it!
> 
> Again, sorry for being rude -- I'm normally a space cadet at times, but even moreso on pain pills...



lol don't worry about it. I love the color though!


----------



## Paw Paw (Jan 19, 2007)

Prepare yourselves. The Lollipop Kid :

Peace,
2P. 

View attachment Paw Paw 1.jpg


View attachment Paw Paw 2.0.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 19, 2007)

^^^Going around calling yourself Paw Paw after the grandfathers in the south, I truly didn't expect to see such a young man  
Very nice pics


----------



## Paw Paw (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks,G E F.
But I am a Paw Paw. And a Lollipop Kid. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Tina (Jan 20, 2007)

Best of both worlds, Paw Paw/Lolipop. 

And thanks to both of you sweeties, kerry and James. :kiss2:


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 21, 2007)

Messy weekend hair, and hiding under a blanket on the couch... it's cold out there.






_Now that I really look at it, it's kind of like Wilson from Home Improvement. heh heh_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 21, 2007)

^^I feel the same way, too. Cold and rainy out there....

Cute pic, out.of.habit


----------



## supersoup (Jan 21, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Messy weekend hair, and hiding under a blanket on the couch... it's cold out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are so effin cute, AAAAAND we have matching hairstyles!!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 21, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^I feel the same way, too. Cold and rainy out there....
> 
> Cute pic, out.of.habit



Thank you muchly!



supersoup said:


> you are so effin cute, AAAAAND we have matching hairstyles!!



Hee hee, I couldn't be luckier to share a crazy hairstyle with such a gorgeous girl, Soup.


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 21, 2007)

supersoup said:


> you are so effin cute, AAAAAND we have matching hairstyles!!



Me too!! We could be triplets with our hair!!! LMAO


----------



## Tina (Jan 21, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Messy weekend hair, and hiding under a blanket on the couch... it's cold out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the pic -- you look positively adorable.


----------



## Oona (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry its a bit dark... its 11pm and sadly the best lighting is outside right now ^.^


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 22, 2007)

Oona said:


> Sorry its a bit dark... its 11pm and sadly the best lighting is outside right now ^.^



I'm lovin this pic, the way the light is looks awsome. Especially the way the ember at the end of the cig looks blue, that is in awsome lookin.


----------



## Oona (Jan 22, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> I'm lovin this pic, the way the light is looks awsome. Especially the way the ember at the end of the cig looks blue, that is in awsome lookin.



haha thats my camera phone making it blue... gotta love low res. ^_^


----------



## elle camino (Jan 22, 2007)

my camera phone makes me either purple or orange! it's a crapshoot. i kinda like it.

anyways killer pomp, lady.


----------



## Oona (Jan 22, 2007)

elle camino said:


> my camera phone makes me either purple or orange! it's a crapshoot. i kinda like it.
> 
> anyways killer pomp, lady.



Thanks, Suga!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 22, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Me. Wee.



Beautiful!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 22, 2007)

BBWModel said:


> Me too!! We could be triplets with our hair!!! LMAO



We are very cool, aren't we? I'm not going to lie, my hair looks like that half of the work week too. lol I kinda like it, though.




Tina said:


> Love the pic -- you look positively adorable.



Thanks Tina! :blush: (I always wish they made a smiling blush. Just pretend.  )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 22, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Beautiful!




I keep assuming Love Dubh is Maire? Am I correct?


----------



## HEINEKEN (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow... Looks GREAT!



This1Yankee said:


> Don't tell my mom.
> 
> It didn't hurt too bad....okay, so maybe it hurt a little bad. But it doesn't hurt at all now. I am pretty happy with it! It's a good starter tat, and I can do a lot with it. YAY!!
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 22, 2007)

Every time I think these three ladies can't get any hotter...
Maire - your eyes are AMAZING.
lipmixgirl - You are SO Adorable!
Yankee - Putting tats on you is like putting hot sauce on chili peppers. You're already the hottest woman in Richmond. Now you have teh SEXAY TATS! OMG!

And soup - all your "cuteness" comments make me want to say "She should know, being the queen of CUTE and all."


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 22, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Every time I think these three ladies can't get any hotter...
> Maire - your eyes are AMAZING.
> lipmixgirl - You are SO Adorable!
> Yankee - Putting tats on you is like putting hot sauce on chili peppers. You're already the hottest woman in Richmond. Now you have teh SEXAY TATS! OMG!
> ...



Are you buttering me up?! 

And I tried to calllll you back last night, but your phone was off.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 22, 2007)

I call this one, "i has a cookie"


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 22, 2007)

Ah, my phone was off because I was on a plane then, I'm assuming  That's the only time I had it off. And yes, I am trying to butter you up. Becuase then you'll be even tastier.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 22, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I call this one, "i has a cookie"


That's it. I'm going to buy a cookie now.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 22, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That's it. I'm going to buy a cookie now.



NO. These cookies were made last night at work, and they were absolutely sinful. What you have to do is this:

- Buy cookie dough & cake icing (like the Betty Crocker stuff or something)
- Bake the cookies. Do it for a little less than the recommended time for that raw dough flavor int he center of the cookie.
- When the cookies are finished, pull them out of the oven and ice them immediately. Do not let them cool.
- This makes the icing kinda drippy, so it covers the cookie better.
- At this point, you can wait for the cookies to cool a bit and for the icing to set, and have a tasty treat. Alternatively, you can make a mess and try to eat the warm cookies, which resulted last night in frosting all over our fingers and goopy, falling apart cookies. It's more fun that way.

Although what was the most fun was making a mess of it all and moaning loudly with pleasure at the taste. And then going back out front where the customers were (or would have been, if there were any) with frosting alllll around our mouths. This is probably the #1 best moment I have had at the job so far.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 22, 2007)

The girls and I had a little house party this weekend... I decided to borrow a power ranger mask from someone's 4 year old! 

View attachment PRCrop.jpg


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 22, 2007)

And a wig.... 

View attachment WigCrop.jpg


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 22, 2007)

You would look WAY cute with dark hair, Heep!

MWAH


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 22, 2007)

AHHH both of those are so cute, I exploded.


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 22, 2007)

I am a natural blonde and decided to go brunette. I have gotten more compliments on my hair since I went dark than I ever got as a blonde...what do you guys think?


----------



## Tina (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree, Rachael. The combination of your skin and light eyes and the dark hair is really stunning. I think it _really_ suits you.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 22, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I call this one, "i has a cookie"



 

you are the picture of awesome my dear. i love it.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 22, 2007)

soup time!

I must request a larger version of your avatar.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 22, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I call this one, "i has a cookie"



...and a lovely cookie it is (or was). 

_(being careful not to say something dirty and/or in poor taste here...)_


----------



## supersoup (Jan 22, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> soup time!
> 
> I must request a larger version of your avatar.



who me?!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 22, 2007)

Why not you?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 23, 2007)

Rachael bough her and Charlie these cute knit billed beanie caps, and were fooling around, so I snapped a pic tonight...






Then Guy came home and things got out of hand...






And of course they had to drag me into the game...






Ohhh, the tom foolery that goes on at our house.


----------



## Oona (Jan 23, 2007)

> I call this one, "i has a cookie"



mmm cookies...


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 23, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Ohhh, the tom foolery that goes on at our house.



Those things are pretty neat!

Plus, you have a nice-looking family.

Great pictures.


----------



## Tina (Jan 23, 2007)

Sandie, those are hilarious! I especially love the one with you and Guy.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 23, 2007)

Tina said:


> Sandie, those are hilarious! I especially love the one with you and Guy.



Thanks, Tina...we were laughing so hard I wasn't sure how they would look. But we were certainly having fun!


----------



## Tina (Jan 23, 2007)

I can see that.  The one with Guy by himself is also priceless! 

Looks like a very depressing household you have made for yourselves...


----------



## saturdayasusual (Jan 23, 2007)

Me on my webcam about uh... 10 minutes ago? Oh that quality is just bad.

Now it's time for bed.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a few new pics. One was modeling a beanie I got as a birthday present. It kept my head warm on those snow days. The other pic is typical goofy me taking random pics in a restaurant with my lunch friend Tim.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 23, 2007)

*borat voice* Very nice! I like!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 25, 2007)

My daughter snapped a few pictures last night of me surrounded by the mess of my desk and the remains of my dinner. Love me, love my mess!


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

Here's one of me. Taken last month!!!


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I have a few new pics. One was modeling a beanie I got as a birthday present. It kept my head warm on those snow days. The other pic is typical goofy me taking random pics in a restaurant with my lunch friend Tim.



Very pretty!!! Me likes!!!


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

supersoup said:


> my friend and i went to cleveland today to go to torrid...then we somehow ended up driving to michigan, and to the campus where we wandered around for a bit. i'm a dork, here's the evidence. i <3 tourist-y things.





Awwwww...You're such a cutie!!!


----------



## James (Jan 25, 2007)

hangin with a couple of my homegirls...  

View attachment daddymack.jpg


----------



## Shala (Jan 25, 2007)

[/ATTACH]

Here are a couple of me. The second is my newest tattoo. (Gosh I hope I did this picture thingy right. )


----------



## Oona (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Blackjack (Jan 25, 2007)

Oona said:


> (pix)



HOLY SHIT ITS SIN CITY!

That was my first reaction, at least. After that was admiration at the expansive DVD collection.

You're very pretty, by the way. I think I mentioned that before.


Shala: You're a cutie! And I really like the tattoo- it looks very nice.


----------



## Shala (Jan 25, 2007)

Blackjack: Thanks so much! :wubu: As for my tattoo, I'm already thinking about my next one....I'm seriously considering some kind of fleur de lis design on my lower back.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 25, 2007)

Calauria, Oona and Shala....

ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!


----------



## Shala (Jan 25, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Calauria, Oona and Shala....
> 
> ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!



Thank you so much Green Eyed Fairy.....such a wonderful compliment coming from such a stunningly beautiful woman!


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Calauria, Oona and Shala....
> 
> ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!



Thank you, beautiful one!! You're TOTALLY AWESOME!!!


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 25, 2007)

Shala said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> Here are a couple of me. The second is my newest tattoo. (Gosh I hope I did this picture thingy right. )



You simply beauty!:wubu: 
Your tattoo - it is simple Super!!!:smitten: 
It emphasizes your sexuality and charm!
I give you my applause and admiration!
These are wonderful photos. 

Mine to you respect and support and as it is a lot of kisses!:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


Maxim from Moscow


----------



## Shala (Jan 25, 2007)

mmm12mmm said:


> You simply beauty!:wubu:
> Your tattoo - it is simple Super!!!:smitten:
> It emphasizes your sexuality and charm!
> I give you my applause and admiration!
> ...



Maxim,

You are such a sweetheart!! Thanks you so much for your lovely compliment......you are so kind to me!

:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## furious styles (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice sin city poster oola.

I have this one -> http://movies.about.com/library/weekly/blsincity072504j.htm


----------



## James (Jan 25, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> And a wig....



I'm loving the double-hair look...

and the beautiful smile of course...


----------



## Oona (Jan 25, 2007)

> HOLY SHIT ITS SIN CITY!
> 
> That was my first reaction, at least. After that was admiration at the expansive DVD collection.
> 
> You're very pretty, by the way. I think I mentioned that before.



Thank You! ^.^ You're a sweetie! And that DVD section you see is itty bitty compared to the dvd.s I have in these folders:






(minus the xbox of course) and sorry about the icky dark pics. The only camera I have that is usable is my phone 

And yes, the folders are all FULL.



> Nice sin city poster oona.



Thanks! I also have a smaller version of the one you linked me to. ^.^


----------



## Oona (Jan 25, 2007)

> Calauria, Oona and Shala....
> 
> ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!



Thank you, cutie!


----------



## Checksum Panic (Jan 25, 2007)

Oona said:


>



Great pics! Love the posters, Frank Miller is bomb. His new movie looks awesome too!


----------



## Oona (Jan 25, 2007)

Checksum Panic said:


> Great pics! Love the posters, Frank Miller is bomb. His new movie looks awesome too!



You mean 300? I've got mixed feelings about it. Mostly because I haven't heard much about it. But I love Frank Miller so I will probably watch it anyway. 

^.^


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 26, 2007)

Oona said:


> Thank You! ^.^ You're a sweetie! And that DVD section you see is itty bitty compared to the dvd.s I have in these folders:
> 
> (pic)
> 
> ...



...

Oh god.

I just came in my pants.

Sorry, I'm just really really into movies.


----------



## Tina (Jan 26, 2007)

This isn't new, and is probably from early last year, matter of fact, but I'm posting it to say thank you to all of you who had PM'd and repped me with compliments on the photo I'm using for an avatar. This is a larger version. It was taken by my fiancee, Eric, who is an excellent photographer. Props go to him. :wubu: 

Thanks, y'all. :kiss2: 

View attachment pslsm.jpg


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 26, 2007)

Tina said:


> This isn't new, and is probably from early last year, matter of fact, but I'm posting it to say thank you to all of you who had PM'd and repped me with compliments on the photo I'm using for an avatar. This is a larger version. It was taken by my fiancee, Eric, who is an excellent photographer. Props go to him. :wubu:
> 
> Thanks, y'all. :kiss2:




waaaaw..such a beauty ...thanks for sharing Tina :blush:


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 26, 2007)

I want to share mine too... 
















sorry about my horrible hair...



I know ..I look stupid... 

ok I want to thanks everybody for sharing thier pictures  

love you all 

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 26, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> I want to share mine too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHH HAHAHAHAHA!!! THOSE ARE GREAT! Good for you, man! Get it.


----------



## calauria (Jan 26, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> I want to share mine too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN!!!! You're sexy!!!!!:smitten: :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 26, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> I want to share mine too...
> 
> sorry about my horrible hair... I know ..I look stupid...
> 
> ...



JFX- be still my beating overly fast heart right now.....

*swoons* 

:blush: :smitten: :blush:


----------



## Oona (Jan 26, 2007)

> ...
> 
> Oh god.
> 
> ...



lol! Trust me, when my husband showed me his collection (which was half the size it is now) I had pretty much the same reaction. ^_^


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 26, 2007)

I seriously LOVE these photos. I'm not seeing the horrible hair you refer to, though. Gorgeous.



Dark_Hart said:


> I want to share mine too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 26, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> AHHH HAHAHAHAHA!!! THOSE ARE GREAT! Good for you, man! Get it.




LoooL...  glad you like it cutie...:blush: 

thanks for your support :wubu: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 26, 2007)

calauria said:


> DAMN!!!! You're sexy!!!!!:smitten: :batting:



and you're so beautiful hun :wubu: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> JFX- be still my beating overly fast heart right now.....
> 
> *swoons*
> 
> :blush: :smitten: :blush:



**blushing profusely** Thank you so much sweethart :blush: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 26, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> I want to share mine too...
> 
> sorry about my horrible hair...
> 
> ...



Those are great, but the profile shot is my favorite.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 26, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I seriously LOVE these photos. I'm not seeing the horrible hair you refer to, though. Gorgeous.



Aaaawwwhhhh thanks so much out.of.habit:blush: 

your's so sweet and kind.. :batting: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 27, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Those are great, but the profile shot is my favorite.



you always leave me speechless AnnMarie :blush: 

Thanks so much cutie pie :wubu: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Tina (Jan 27, 2007)

I agree, AM.  Thank you for the sweet words, Dark_Hart.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 27, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> I want to share mine too...
> sorry about my horrible hair...
> 
> 
> ...


I hereby nominate you to go post in the "gentlemen...clearing throat" thread. Go, Dark Hart! Time's a wastin'! Post pics! Lots of them! With not much clothing on!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 27, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I hereby nominate you to go post in the "gentlemen...clearing throat" thread. Go, Dark Hart! Time's a wastin'! Post pics! Lots of them! With not much clothing on!



waaaaaaw..thank you hun for your support :wubu: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 27, 2007)

I have to chime in on the cheers for Dark hart..Totally gorgeous, my friend. Your hair looks like it would be so much fun to play with.

*kisses*


----------



## Ash (Jan 28, 2007)

My cousin scored a pretty major part in her high school's upcoming production of Fame, so we went thrifting today to find her some costumes. We got some great stuff, and, at the end of the day, I was feeling the need for a side ponytail. Yay 80s!

View attachment HPIM0685_edited.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 28, 2007)

Ashley said:


> My cousin scored a pretty major part in her high school's upcoming production of Fame, so we went thrifting today to find her some costumes. We got some great stuff, and, at the end of the day, I was feeling the need for a side ponytail. Yay 80s!
> 
> View attachment 14363




Rowr!!!! So good to see you around more, girlie!! 

And are you nekkid??? Woo-hoo!:blush:


----------



## Ash (Jan 28, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Rowr!!!! So good to see you around more, girlie!!
> 
> And are you nekkid??? Woo-hoo!:blush:



Haha...not naked, just strapless. 

Thanks! :blush:

Now if only I could fit into that little black sweater with the obnoxious gold stars all over it...


----------



## James (Jan 28, 2007)

I went to a drum and bass night last night... 

here's a quick pic from the pub beforehand... (ignore the date - camera is busted) 

View attachment posse1a.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 28, 2007)

Good pic James  Glad to see the hair is back  U Sneaky Monkey. hehe


Here is a pic of me enjoying my big new bed.


----------



## James (Jan 28, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Good pic James  Glad to see the hair is back  U Sneaky Monkey. hehe
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me enjoying my big new bed.



sneaky monkey ! 

urs is a lovely pic too Chunky munky!

lol


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 28, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> I have to chime in on the cheers for Dark hart..Totally gorgeous, my friend. Your hair looks like it would be so much fun to play with.
> 
> *kisses*



Hahaha....your weclome anytime hun to play with my hair and have fun  

Thanks so much Krissy for your sweet words... :wubu: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 28, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Good pic James  Glad to see the hair is back  U Sneaky Monkey. hehe
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me enjoying my big new bed.



:smitten: if i can join you ..it will be an absolute dream come true :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 

thanks for sharing :wubu: 

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Carrie (Jan 28, 2007)

Ashley said:


> My cousin scored a pretty major part in her high school's upcoming production of Fame, so we went thrifting today to find her some costumes. We got some great stuff, and, at the end of the day, I was feeling the need for a side ponytail. Yay 80s!
> 
> View attachment 14363



SWEET. I can't even begin to tell you how much I miss my screenprinted Billy Idol sweatshirt, made complete by my homemade Flashdance-style tailoring. *sobs* 

Very, very cute, Ash!


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 28, 2007)

James said:


> I went to a drum and bass night last night...
> 
> here's a quick pic from the pub beforehand... (ignore the date - camera is busted)



Hey James! Your just as cute with your clothes on! LMAO

:wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## GPL (Jan 28, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Good pic James  Glad to see the hair is back  U Sneaky Monkey. hehe
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me enjoying my big new bed.



I so wish I was that bed!!!:smitten: 
You are always a sight to behold, Sasha.
Cool to see that even your undies are green The color green and Sasha are one!

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 28, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> I want to share mine too...



Dark, your portraits are always so well done. These are great!


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 28, 2007)

From our "comfort" night...from left to right: Me, Breck, Jessi

View attachment mebreckjessi.jpg



Me and Booger

View attachment CamMe.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Jan 28, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> From our "comfort" night...from left to right: Me, Breck, Jessi
> 
> View attachment 14376
> 
> ...



ohhhhh i love little kids, he's so friggin adorable!!

you aren't so bad yourself pumpkin.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 28, 2007)

If they made a movie about Yankee and "booger," it'd have to be called "Cute and Cuter."

I'll leave you guessing as to who's who.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 28, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Dark, your portraits are always so well done. These are great!



Aaaawhhh thats so sweet..... :wubu: Thank you bunches hun:blush: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 28, 2007)

supersoup said:


> ohhhhh i love little kids, he's so friggin adorable!!
> 
> you aren't so bad yourself pumpkin.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> If they made a movie about Yankee and "booger," it'd have to be called "Cute and Cuter."
> 
> I'll leave you guessing as to who's who.



You two are too good to me :batting:


----------



## Obesus (Jan 28, 2007)

If _this_ one tain't enough to scare ye off, then ye be pirates fierce....rrrrrrrrrrrrgh. OK, this was taken by Luna Aldeberan just before we set off for the SF Magick Meetup assault on Twin Peaks and the Sutro Tower. Yes, I am holding a pair of garden shears upside down because I had just cut the hedge on the side of the house to get the ex-wife's pink cabinet down the walkway....hence the befuddled and sun-burnt expression....it is a terror, it is, aye me mateys...oh, yesterday was our own version of "Pirate Day"...every word with "r".....see what fun you are all missing by not living in the right city?!    Please note the object of our quest....Sutro Tower, just barely visible waaaaaay off in the distance there! Kewl!


----------



## Paw Paw (Jan 29, 2007)

BBWModel said:


> I am a natural blonde and decided to go brunette. I have gotten more compliments on my hair since I went dark than I ever got as a blonde...what do you guys think?




:eat2: Uhm, uh, what was the question? Oh yeah, I remember.

Dark.

I cannot believe there are so many BEAUTIFUL ladies here. And ya'll are so damn smart too!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 29, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> :eat2: Uhm, uh, what was the question? Oh yeah, I remember.
> 
> Dark.
> 
> ...



What a sweetheart! Thank you so much! *muah*

:bow:


----------



## Shala (Jan 29, 2007)

View attachment Luau 1.jpg


Here's one of me and my big sis at a luau we had a few months ago. I just found it in my email this morning.


----------



## Oona (Jan 29, 2007)

Shala said:


> View attachment 14420
> 
> 
> Here's one of me and my big sis at a luau we had a few months ago. I just found it in my email this morning.



You are so pretty! And it looks like you were having fun, too! ^_^


----------



## Oona (Jan 29, 2007)

I have too much fun with my camera phone when Eric has to be at work early >.<


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 29, 2007)

Oona said:


> I have too much fun with my camera phone when Eric has to be at work early >.<



You are so cute!! Can't wait to meet you!


----------



## Oona (Jan 29, 2007)

BBWModel said:


> You are so cute!! Can't wait to meet you!



Aw, you are such a sweetheart! I cant wait to meet you either!!


----------



## Shala (Jan 29, 2007)

Oona said:


> You are so pretty! And it looks like you were having fun, too! ^_^



Thank you Oona! You are quite the doll yourself!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 29, 2007)

Oona said:


> I have too much fun with my camera phone when Eric has to be at work early >.<



ABSOLUTE GODDESS... YOU ARE SO BEAUTIFUL :wubu: :batting: :blush: 

THANKS FOR SHARING :wubu: :batting: :blush: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Oona (Jan 29, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> ABSOLUTE GODDESS... YOU ARE SO BEAUTIFUL :wubu: :batting: :blush:
> 
> THANKS FOR SHARING :wubu: :batting: :blush:
> 
> ...




Aw! Thank you! :blush:


----------



## curvalicious (Jan 29, 2007)

me bored on a saturday night


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2007)

^^Gosh, you're so pretty and this red is a good color on you


----------



## GPL (Jan 29, 2007)

curvalicious said:


> me bored on a saturday night



Wow, Brunette Goddess!:wubu: 
Welcome to Dimensions, hun. Hope you have tons of fun!

Hugs, 
GPL.


----------



## curvalicious (Jan 29, 2007)

awww thanks you are too kind!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 29, 2007)

aww everyone's so pretty and attractive!
everyone group hug!

:happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 29, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> aww everyone's so pretty and attractive!
> everyone group hug!
> 
> :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy:



Now, everyone grind your hips just a lil'...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 29, 2007)

curvalicious said:


> me bored on a saturday night



Oh noes! I've got severe competition! A hot brunette in Michigan also named Tiffany and 8 years younger! Ouch!

No really, welcome!  Hope you like dimensions.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 29, 2007)

because i am rocking this hat right now trying to cover my frizzy hairs...


----------



## curvalicious (Jan 29, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh noes! I've got severe competition! A hot brunette in Michigan also named Tiffany and 8 years younger! Ouch!
> 
> No really, welcome!  Hope you like dimensions.



aww we can both be hott brunettes from michigan! I'll share the spotlight with ya!


----------



## curvalicious (Jan 29, 2007)

supersoup said:


> because i am rocking this hat right now trying to cover my frizzy hairs...



gorgeous girlie!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh Soup, I love this photo. You are gorgeous! Frame this one! So fricken' cute, I can't even contain myself.




supersoup said:


> because i am rocking this hat right now trying to cover my frizzy hairs...


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 29, 2007)

supersoup said:


> because i am rocking this hat right now trying to cover my frizzy hairs...



You are soooooooo EFFING cute!!! It is not fair, you are hogging all the cuteness!!!


----------



## Tina (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree! But not just cute, also really beautiful. Look at those eyes!

I think I'll have to call soup, "cuteiful."


----------



## supersoup (Jan 30, 2007)

awww, sheesh ladies, thanks!!!! :blush: :blush: :blush: 

you are all rather loverly yourselves!!


----------



## sean7 (Jan 30, 2007)

You have very twinkly eyes, Soup, even under those hats. Nice pic.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 30, 2007)

There's a reason SOUP is always served HOT.

That's all I'm sayin.'


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 30, 2007)

supersoup said:


> because i am rocking this hat right now trying to cover my frizzy hairs...



You are too cute!! So effin cute


----------



## eightyseven (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's a new one... shorter hair and all. It's still very ME though, which I never like to be anything other than. It works. I took it Friday night in my tiny little room before I went out with some friends. 

View attachment MeResized.jpg


----------



## Tina (Jan 30, 2007)

87, you are a cutie pie! Your looks remind me a bit of my son.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 30, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> Here's a new one... shorter hair and all. It's still very ME though, which I never like to be anything other than. It works. I took it Friday night in my tiny little room before I went out with some friends.



Yay! New pic of Ben! I luv this guy  One of my first friends on Dims.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 30, 2007)

oy, thanks everyone, y'all are far too kind!


and benjamin blue = wayyyyy cute.


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 30, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> Here's a new one... shorter hair and all. It's still very ME though, which I never like to be anything other than. It works. I took it Friday night in my tiny little room before I went out with some friends.



Oh Benny...I sure do wish I lived in Michigan! Cuteness abounds!

:wubu:


----------



## lemmink (Jan 30, 2007)

Soup, I love that photo so much  You're so gorgeous!


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 30, 2007)

Soup - I want to eat you. Preferably in a tortilla.

Ben - um.....what were the dates again? *scrambles to find dayplanner*


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 30, 2007)

Shala said:


> View attachment 14420
> 
> 
> Here's one of me and my big sis at a luau we had a few months ago. I just found it in my email this morning.



Shala!!!
You very nice girl.
Simply candy which very much is to be eaten!!!:eat2: 
And the wreath on your charming neck reminds me Rio!
Your girlfriend too is very good!
It is pleasant to me to look at you.:bow: 

Maxim from Moscow


----------



## furious styles (Jan 30, 2007)

that is a wicked awesome pic soupy. really highlights the eyes. and we all know people with blue eyes are the best >__>


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 30, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> Here's a new one... shorter hair and all. It's still very ME though, which I never like to be anything other than. It works. I took it Friday night in my tiny little room before I went out with some friends.




OoOoOoOOoo very nice- handsome young man


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 30, 2007)

I went and got all the frizzies cut out of my hair last week and my oldest took some pics for me


----------



## Carrie (Jan 30, 2007)

Very, very pretty, GEF! Is that natural curl? If so, I'm so jealous!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you so very much  
Yes it is natural curl but not the natural color- I have to copy the naturally beautiful redheads such as yourself


----------



## calauria (Jan 30, 2007)

Awwww, you guys are a bunch of cuties!!:wubu:


----------



## GPL (Jan 30, 2007)

curvalicious said:


> aww we can both be hott brunettes from michigan! I'll share the spotlight with ya!



You would be great together!
Both are looking gorgeous:smitten: 

GPL.


----------



## GPL (Jan 30, 2007)

Soup, did anyone ever told you you look cute?  lol
Girl, you really are a hottie, and I love your blue eyes:wubu: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 30, 2007)

Does anyone else like to get creative with the sunglasses pins they stick on the drinks at Cheeseburger in Paradise? 

View attachment sunglasses.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 30, 2007)

supersoup said:


> because i am rocking this hat right now trying to cover my frizzy hairs...



Man that's a great picture! Good face, beautiful eyes, gorgeous hair, cute girl.... just wonderful, Manda, should be one of your new faves!!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 30, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> My daughter snapped a few pictures last night of me surrounded by the mess of my desk and the remains of my dinner. Love me, love my mess!



I HATE this thread! Joy, you are totally stunning even among the remains of your dinner. :smitten:


----------



## supersoup (Jan 30, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Man that's a great picture! Good face, beautiful eyes, gorgeous hair, cute girl.... just wonderful, Manda, should be one of your new faves!!



:blush: 

oy, thanks miss!!!

and jeep, it seems to me we would SO get along great together...ya nut!!


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2007)

Foggy glasses lens. 

View attachment blaro.jpg


----------



## Frankie (Jan 30, 2007)

supersoup said:


> because i am rocking this hat right now trying to cover my frizzy hairs...



I just have to echo the others - you truly are beautiful.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 30, 2007)

tooooooz, you are way cute. I'm swoony McSwoonerston over here. I wont even talk about joy and soup. its too overwhelming.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2007)

You are sweet. :wubu: 

Plus, I am jealous of Soupie's eyes. >w<


----------



## supersoup (Jan 30, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!

tooz...in a hat nonetheless!!! awesomesauce picture lady!! and jealous...PSH.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 30, 2007)

Frankie said:


> I just have to echo the others - you truly are beautiful.



:blush: 

oy thanks!


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2007)

supersoup said:


> !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> tooz...in a hat nonetheless!!! awesomesauce picture lady!! and jealous...PSH.



PSH YOU >w<. You have superblue eyes. It's awesome.

And I love my hat. ;-;


----------



## sean7 (Jan 30, 2007)

tooz said:


> Foggy glasses lens.




Sabres toques. The staple of any Buffalo native.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2007)

sean7 said:


> Sabres toques. The staple of any Buffalo native.



You betcha.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 30, 2007)

All of the women on this thread are so gorgeous that it's causing me much grief. 
:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: and :smitten: 
Moderators, can this thread be closed? Maybe just for a day or two, so I can get my bearings.


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 30, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Does anyone else like to get creative with the sunglasses pins they stick on the drinks at Cheeseburger in Paradise?



Wow!! Great pic cutie! Love the glasses...but here's a hint. You didn't really need anything to high light that area, those are pretty great all by them selves! LMAO


----------



## sean7 (Jan 30, 2007)

Better than a Bills toque, I guess.

Cute pic forgot to say.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2007)

sean7 said:


> Better than a Bills toque, I guess.
> 
> Cute pic forgot to say.



Psh, football. It's a hockey town, I say.  

(Actually, a game just ended.)


----------



## eightyseven (Jan 30, 2007)

tooz said:


> Foggy glasses lens.



Ah! You're a hockey fan? If you are, you're a girl after my own heart. Your Sabres are pretty fantastic this year. I'm a Devils fan, but I appreciate hockey for hockey. You're mad cute too


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> Ah! You're a hockey fan? If you are, you're a girl after my own heart. Your Sabres are pretty fantastic this year. I'm a Devils fan, but I appreciate hockey for hockey. You're mad cute too



Even when they don't do so well, the town loves them. Hockey itself is just great to watch. My dream is to get a jersey, but I don't think they go up in sizes much. -_-

And thank you, you're too kind.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 30, 2007)

tooz said:


> Foggy glasses lens.



Er... wow.:wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 30, 2007)

I got my Orange Belt today.. Whoopee!!!  

Orange Belt:
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e366/drunkentempest/SUNP0152.jpg

I dusted off my red belt for a picture too  
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e366/drunkentempest/SUNP0155.jpg

Still making those weird faces .


----------



## seun (Jan 30, 2007)

Me Now at age 18.


----------



## Tina (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations, Jon!





Happy Birthday, and also welcome, seun (I don't think I've seen you around much before).


----------



## Mini (Jan 31, 2007)

tooz said:


> Foggy glasses lens.



She's gorgeous IRL, too. >_>


----------



## Tooz (Jan 31, 2007)

Mini said:


> She's gorgeous IRL, too. >_>



<_<

Too sweet. ;_;


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 31, 2007)

supersoup said:


> jeep, it seems to me we would SO get along great together...ya nut!!



I have absolutely no doubt of that.... Someday, we will meet and craziness will ensue.      



BBWModel said:


> Wow!! Great pic cutie! Love the glasses...but here's a hint. You didn't really need anything to high light that area, those are pretty great all by them selves! LMAO



LOL... Okay, okay. I admit that the area does have a bit of personality...with or without the sunglasses. :blush:


----------



## supersoup (Jan 31, 2007)

i looooooooove this thread.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 31, 2007)

Some pictures I really like right now:

supersoup's

tooz's

babyjeep21's

I'm trying to think of something clever to say about the picture of the last one on this list but honestly I can't.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## dragorat (Jan 31, 2007)

*You are all beautiful,each in your own unique way.It does this old rodent's heart good to come here & see your beauty & what comes from within.Your words as well as your beauty touches me.If there was someway to do it I'd give each of you a kiss,hug & a good belly rub...*


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 31, 2007)

I love this thread, everyone here is so gorgeous!

Finally decided to post a few of me, taken last night...


----------



## Tina (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Daytripper!! You have a wonderful look -- great glasses!

P.S. I love your Felix avatar.


----------



## GPL (Jan 31, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Does anyone else like to get creative with the sunglasses pins they stick on the drinks at Cheeseburger in Paradise?




Jeep, you are always looking amazing, hun!:wubu: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 31, 2007)

Tina said:


> Hi Daytripper!! You have a wonderful look -- great glasses!
> 
> P.S. I love your Felix avatar.



Thanks!


----------



## GPL (Jan 31, 2007)

tooz said:


> Foggy glasses lens.



Tooz, you got a new fan!:smitten: 
Looking very sexy...

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 31, 2007)

Daytripper said:


> Finally decided to post a few of me, taken last night...


 Beautiful.


----------



## Daytripper (Jan 31, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Beautiful.



:blush: Aww, thanks!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 31, 2007)

I always forget to pack a camera when I am out - so I never have a picture for this post that's just a candid regular ole me shot. But I got a few this past weekend at a bbw party. Good thing they were taken before I had my 4th Greenie Meanie (drink in my hand). :doh: 

First is with a good FA friend of mine named Wes and second is just me. I <3 my Fat!So? shirt! 

View attachment heatherwes1.jpg


View attachment recentheather1.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Jan 31, 2007)

I love modified t-shirts. I want to modify t-shirts.

It looks good on you. :batting:


----------



## Carrie (Jan 31, 2007)

God. You're so frickin' cute, Heather.


----------



## mango (Feb 1, 2007)

*I concur.


Cute pics Heather!

 *


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 1, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> I always forget to pack a camera when I am out - so I never have a picture for this post that's just a candid regular ole me shot. But I got a few this past weekend at a bbw party. Good thing they were taken before I had my 4th Greenie Meanie (drink in my hand). :doh:
> First is with a good FA friend of mine named Wes and second is just me. I <3 my Fat!So? shirt!



Yer adorable, yer friend's adorable, and I have always loved that lil Fat!So? ladygirl flirty dress icon...so cute. Great shirt!


----------



## furious styles (Feb 1, 2007)

tooz said:


> Foggy glasses lens.



derrrrr....so many great things happening here


----------



## Mattness (Feb 1, 2007)

I really need to keep up with theses threads. I always seem to catch them by page 65, or 44 or something. lol So here is the most current pic of me thus far. Me on the left, my dad, and my younger brother on the right.


----------



## calauria (Feb 1, 2007)

NEW ONES OF ME!!!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 1, 2007)

calauria said:


> NEW ONES OF ME!!!



The cuteness!


I love this thread. What a great thread.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok..just to shock those who know me...

Here is the goth girl....... without makeup.....and wet hair....and no clothing.


Ta DA! 

View attachment nomakeup.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm a one person standing ovation for you, RedVelvet. Muy lovely!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 1, 2007)

You are absolutely beautiful, Arvee. :wubu:


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you, darling creatures..

Takes one to know one.


Me without lipstick.....its damn near unnatural...


----------



## Mini (Feb 1, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Ok..just to shock those who know me...
> 
> Here is the goth girl....... without makeup.....and wet hair....and no clothing.
> 
> ...



She's alive! And, er, still fucking *hot*. >_>


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 1, 2007)

Mini said:


> She's alive! And, er, still fucking *hot*. >_>




Thank you Satan! I still adore Thee! Make me your concubine, I beg thee!

Or.... at LEAST let me sit in your lap and call you Daddy.

Please?


----------



## James (Feb 1, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> I always forget to pack a camera when I am out - so I never have a picture for this post that's just a candid regular ole me shot. But I got a few this past weekend at a bbw party. Good thing they were taken before I had my 4th Greenie Meanie (drink in my hand). :doh:
> 
> First is with a good FA friend of mine named Wes and second is just me. I <3 my Fat!So? shirt!



Ah... hello cute girl  

lovely photos


----------



## Tina (Feb 1, 2007)

Velvet, you are truly beautiful. From our communications I know you are beautiful on the inside, but it is obvious that you are naturally beautiful on the outside, too. :kiss2: 

Calauria, you are so pretty!


----------



## GPL (Feb 1, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> I always forget to pack a camera when I am out - so I never have a picture for this post that's just a candid regular ole me shot. But I got a few this past weekend at a bbw party. Good thing they were taken before I had my 4th Greenie Meanie (drink in my hand). :doh:
> 
> First is with a good FA friend of mine named Wes and second is just me. I <3 my Fat!So? shirt!



Heather, you are extremely gorgeous!!:smitten: 
Your face, eyes and hair are incredible and your body, too:wubu: 
I wonder how you got into those jeans, because they look so enormously tight! 

Superduper tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Feb 1, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Ok..just to shock those who know me...
> 
> Here is the goth girl....... without makeup.....and wet hair....and no clothing.
> 
> ...



:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: Wow!!!:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 1, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> I always forget to pack a camera when I am out - so I never have a picture for this post that's just a candid regular ole me shot. But I got a few this past weekend at a bbw party. Good thing they were taken before I had my 4th Greenie Meanie (drink in my hand). :doh:
> 
> First is with a good FA friend of mine named Wes and second is just me. I <3 my Fat!So? shirt!



I love how we both alter our shirts. Yours is way cute! I just luvs ya!


----------



## Aliena (Feb 1, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I got my Orange Belt today.. Whoopee!!!
> 
> Orange Belt:
> http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e366/drunkentempest/SUNP0152.jpg
> ...






Congratulations on your new belt Jon! It looks fabulous on you! :happy:


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 1, 2007)

Heather, you're so gorgeous! Love the shirt, it suits you! 



HeatherBBW said:


> I always forget to pack a camera when I am out - so I never have a picture for this post that's just a candid regular ole me shot. But I got a few this past weekend at a bbw party. Good thing they were taken before I had my 4th Greenie Meanie (drink in my hand). :doh:
> 
> First is with a good FA friend of mine named Wes and second is just me. I <3 my Fat!So? shirt!


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness, RedVelvet! You look amazing (with or without makeup)! I'm glad you posted this photo, I think you're a beauty this way. 



RedVelvet said:


> Ok..just to shock those who know me...
> 
> Here is the goth girl....... without makeup.....and wet hair....and no clothing.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 2, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Oh my goodness, RedVelvet! You look amazing (with or without makeup)! I'm glad you posted this photo, I think you're a beauty this way.




Egads, girl....you look just like my sister!....You SO look like a member of my family....any freaking member..

Thanks, love..for the compliment...


----------



## mrman1980uk (Feb 2, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Does anyone else like to get creative with the sunglasses pins they stick on the drinks at Cheeseburger in Paradise?



LOL 

......


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 2, 2007)

SO yes, I am addicted to my camera. But, I was online chatting with some peeps a few nights back and was playing with my makeup. I decided to go with a leopard print look. SO this is me when I get bored and have oddles of makeup around


----------



## James (Feb 2, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## supersoup (Feb 2, 2007)

fancypants makeup wearer!!!!!

<--- jealous.

looks lovely!!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 3, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> SO yes, I am addicted to my camera. But, I was online chatting with some peeps a few nights back and was playing with my makeup. I decided to go with a leopard print look. SO this is me when I get bored and have oddles of makeup around



beautiful eyes :smitten: :wubu: :blush:


----------



## Carrie (Feb 3, 2007)

Wheeeee! I was just deleting old pics off of my digital cam, and found this one of Carla (Eclectic_Girl) and me from New Year's Eve. I'm so glad I found it!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 3, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Wheeeee! I was just deleting old pics off of my digital cam, and found this one of Carla (Eclectic_Girl) and me from New Year's Eve. I'm so glad I found it!



Carrie & Carla

Can you be any hotter girls? I do not see how :blush: :blush: :blush: 

love ya girls :wubu: 

thanks for sharing :wubu: 

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## GPL (Feb 3, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> SO yes, I am addicted to my camera. But, I was online chatting with some peeps a few nights back and was playing with my makeup. I decided to go with a leopard print look. SO this is me when I get bored and have oddles of makeup around



You look perfect:smitten: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 3, 2007)

Carrie said:


>



I see AnnMarie's hotass back fat and arms in the background there. 
 

Oh...
Nice picture Carrie....
Same goes for Eclectic....


Never forget your bonable statement, Carrie!! :bow:


----------



## Tooz (Feb 3, 2007)

Can't link to a file on your computer.


----------



## scarcity (Feb 3, 2007)

tooz said:


> Can't link to a file on your computer.



I opened it in a Internet Explorer window and then copied the URL from there to here. Didn't work.

So are you saying they've gotta be on the Internet?


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 3, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> I see AnnMarie's hotass back fat and arms in the background there.




LOL... man, I had to scroll over to find me, couldn't figure out what the hell you were talking about!  

Ahhh, to be identifiable from arms and back fat.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 3, 2007)

scarcity said:


> I opened it in a Internet Explorer window and then copied the URL from there to here. Didn't work.
> 
> So are you saying they've gotta be on the Internet?



It either has to be online (photobucket or something) or you can upload it using the "manage attachments" button below the posting field where you type. 

If you're going to attach the file, it has to be lower than 97.7k.


----------



## Canonista (Feb 3, 2007)

I NEVER go shirtless in public. This won't be kept up long. This makes me VERY uncomfortable, but being among my own people I figure I won't get abused too badly.


----------



## scarcity (Feb 3, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> It either has to be online (photobucket or something) or you can upload it using the "manage attachments" button below the posting field where you type.
> 
> If you're going to attach the file, it has to be lower than 97.7k.



Hope this works 

View attachment IMG_00862.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 3, 2007)

Canonista said:


> I NEVER go shirtless in public. This won't be kept up long. This makes me VERY uncomfortable, but being among my own people I figure I won't get abused too badly.



If you're going to step outside your comfort zone, this is the place to do it. Good for you.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 3, 2007)

scarcity said:


> Hope this works



Yay, good job!  Cutie-patootie.


----------



## GPL (Feb 4, 2007)

scarcity said:


> Hope this works



:wubu: 
You look really pretty!
:wubu: 

GPL.


----------



## scarcity (Feb 4, 2007)

GPL said:


> :wubu:
> You look really pretty!
> :wubu:
> 
> GPL.



Thanks :blush: :batting:


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 4, 2007)

tooz said:


> I love modified t-shirts. I want to modify t-shirts.
> 
> It looks good on you. :batting:



Thanks a bunch - just grab a tee and start cutting. Trust me, there is no science. Just trial and error and sometimes the errors win! Ask AnnMarie... haha she has seen me cut up my fat bottom revue shirt.. that was a mess


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 4, 2007)

Carrie said:


> God. You're so frickin' cute, Heather.



Aww, aren't you too sweet. Thanks for the pick me up - I've had a crappy flu and your post was just what I needed


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 4, 2007)

mango said:


> *I concur.
> 
> 
> Cute pics Heather!
> ...



Thanks Mr. Mangolicious!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 4, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Yer adorable, yer friend's adorable, and I have always loved that lil Fat!So? ladygirl flirty dress icon...so cute. Great shirt!



Thanks so much! I love-y my shirt too  I will tell Wes you said he was adorable.

::he's a single boy ladies::


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 4, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Ok..just to shock those who know me...
> 
> Here is the goth girl....... without makeup.....and wet hair....and no clothing.
> 
> ...



I dig the natural look on you as well - cute pic!


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 4, 2007)

GPL said:


> Heather, you are extremely gorgeous!!:smitten:
> Your face, eyes and hair are incredible and your body, too:wubu:
> I wonder how you got into those jeans, because they look so enormously tight!
> 
> ...



Mmm.. bellyrubs - woo! :wubu: 

Trust me.. getting in those jeans.. nowadays... is quite the task


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 4, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I love how we both alter our shirts. Yours is way cute! I just luvs ya!



We should just get married. It's just an inevitable ending for us. :wubu:


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 4, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Heather, you're so gorgeous! Love the shirt, it suits you!



::blushes:: thanks doll.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 4, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Wheeeee! I was just deleting old pics off of my digital cam, and found this one of Carla (Eclectic_Girl) and me from New Year's Eve. I'm so glad I found it!



::runs in and grabs Carrie's boobs:: sorry they called my name. :smitten:


----------



## Carrie (Feb 4, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> ::runs in and grabs Carrie's boobs:: sorry they called my name. :smitten:



Boob-grabbed by Heather?? My life is complete! :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 4, 2007)

Canonista said:


> I NEVER go shirtless in public. This won't be kept up long. This makes me VERY uncomfortable, but being among my own people I figure I won't get abused too badly.



Very nice- I think you should also post it here so the women can drool over you there, too  
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6155&page=20


----------



## supersoup (Feb 5, 2007)

not a picture of me, but my little goddaughter's 2nd birthday was today, and she was so damn excited, it was adorable. chuck e cheese didn't know what he was in for when little summer walked in the joint...

my little heartbeat, smilin up at the camera...





openin a gift from me, belly showin!! and you can see her brother's blonde head...he's my other heartbeat. oy i adore them.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 5, 2007)

Cute pictures, supersoup! :happy:


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Feb 5, 2007)

just some from this past weekend. 

View attachment versace 030.jpg


View attachment versace 022.jpg


View attachment versace 0111.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 5, 2007)

You can pose on my car anytime.

 Gorgeous.


----------



## GPL (Feb 5, 2007)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> just some from this past weekend.



My God!!
You are a beauty:smitten: I really love your face and brown eyes:wubu: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 5, 2007)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> just some from this past weekend.



Well, today seems to starting off on a good note with these nice pictures.

Seriously, wow. :smitten:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 5, 2007)

So apparently Jay knows how to make any funny picture into a more creepy picture. This is an extremely normal pose for Mr. West Coast. Still one of my fave pics, even though it looks like I'm about to be attacked. So many good pics from this weekend


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 5, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Well, today seems to starting off on a good note with these nice pictures.
> 
> Seriously, wow. :smitten:




You know...your avatar....Man....he STILL looks like the Emperor from Star Wars, does he not?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 5, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> So apparently Jay knows how to make any funny picture into a more creepy picture. This is an extremely normal pose for Mr. West Coast. Still one of my fave pics, even though it looks like I'm about to be attacked. So many good pics from this weekend


And now I must wonder what faces were being made when he was walking behind us.....

Excuse me, I have to go change my locks now. And my phone number. And my username.


----------



## BBWTexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's a picture of me (middle), my oldest friend (since the age of 2), and my adorable baby cousin. This was taken this past Saturday at my cousin's baby shower.

View attachment PIC.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Feb 6, 2007)

oy, you are so pretty!! ^^^


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 6, 2007)

I have new pics that I took with my camera phone today just fooling around. Can't figure out how to save them to post them though!


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 6, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> I have new pics that I took with my camera phone today just fooling around. Can't figure out how to save them to post them though!


 What service do you have? I have Sprint, and I can access my cell phone pics from the website, or I can email them to my yahoo.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 6, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> What service do you have? I have Sprint, and I can access my cell phone pics from the website, or I can email them to my yahoo.



I have Verizon. I didn't think about trying to go through the website. I did email them to myself but its not letting me save as a jpeg. Gonna go try the website thing now!! Thanks


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 6, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> I have Verizon. I didn't think about trying to go through the website. I did email them to myself but its not letting me save as a jpeg. Gonna go try the website thing now!! Thanks


 I hope it works! I'd love to see them!


----------



## Slowfuse (Feb 6, 2007)

Iknow i'll get mixed responses. I've lost about 30lbs over the past 4 months working at that warehouse job. 

View attachment 194456.jpg


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 6, 2007)

ok just learning how to work this camera. Pictures aren't the best quality but its a cellphone camera so can't expect too much. Got the zoom figured out so here's a picture of the legs LOL only thing I could see while working the zoom and looking through the viewfinder. Oh just ignore the oh so fashionable uniform that I'm sportin.  







and finally my mug, thankfully the lighting is way outta whack so you can't see the grays


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 6, 2007)

As always, you are one of the most beautiful women I know, Ella!


----------



## supersoup (Feb 6, 2007)

very pretty ella, and that picture of your legs is awesome!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 6, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> As always, you are one of the most beautiful women I know, Ella!





Awww thank you! 

(check is in the mail)


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 6, 2007)

This weekend I had to pull my camera back out... She's been on a break for a little while. I really haven't taken many pictures since moving.  

View attachment Resized1.jpg


----------



## thepiscn (Feb 6, 2007)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> just some from this past weekend.



Wow StrawberryShortcake, you are so incredibly beautiful. I now have a total Internet crush on you!!


----------



## supersoup (Feb 6, 2007)

i am the biggest dork ever.

in the universe.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 6, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i am the biggest dork ever.
> 
> in the universe.



too cute! I wish I had those eyes, very very pretty!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 6, 2007)

Loves her some tomato soup, it seems.

Cute pic.


----------



## sean7 (Feb 6, 2007)

Forget the Doritos lady, we've got soup!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 6, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i am the biggest dork ever.
> 
> in the universe.



You are just too freaking cute.... I'd take a picture of me kissing a jeep, but with the way the weather is right now these fat lips would be stuck to it... So, maybe I'll wait a season or two.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 6, 2007)

hoy malloy, thanks kids!!!

and eeeeeep!! i just noticed yours...yowza woman. must you exude sex in every picture you take? geeez!!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 6, 2007)

supersoup said:


> hoy malloy, thanks kids!!!
> 
> and eeeeeep!! i just noticed yours...yowza woman. must you exude sex in every picture you take? geeez!!



Yes Oooooup! Sex seeps from my pores, but only for you dearest!  

Also, here is one of my favorite shirts. I thought you may appreciate it. 

View attachment Bias Resize.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Feb 7, 2007)

haha, brilliant!!


----------



## rainyday (Feb 7, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> ok just learning how to work this camera. Pictures aren't the best quality but its a cellphone camera so can't expect too much. Got the zoom figured out so here's a picture of the legs LOL only thing I could see while working the zoom and looking through the viewfinder. Oh just ignore the oh so fashionable uniform that I'm sportin.



These photos are both great. Love the funky angle of the legs one and that second one is so soft and pretty.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 7, 2007)

rainyday said:


> These photos are both great. Love the funky angle of the legs one and that second one is so soft and pretty.




Thanks Rainy! I actually expected them to come out much worse. I just took them with the camera on my phone but I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 7, 2007)

Those are white shorts under my skirt, lol. Just incase anyone thought I was trying to be a hoochie!


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 7, 2007)

Hoochie? No, but you can be one anytime you want. 

Hot? Absolutely.


----------



## elle camino (Feb 7, 2007)

fun with angles.




and old navy sweaters?




and camera phones in math class.


----------



## GPL (Feb 7, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> ok just learning how to work this camera. Pictures aren't the best quality but its a cellphone camera so can't expect too much. Got the zoom figured out so here's a picture of the legs LOL only thing I could see while working the zoom and looking through the viewfinder. Oh just ignore the oh so fashionable uniform that I'm sportin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You really are a hot looking beauty:wubu: 
Those lips are perfect and your eyes are so pretty!!

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Feb 7, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i am the biggest dork ever.
> 
> in the universe.



I wanted to say something about this picture, Soup, but it's cuteness goes beyond any words!!:wubu: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Feb 7, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Those are white shorts under my skirt, lol. Just incase anyone thought I was trying to be a hoochie!



You look gorgeous babe! I'm so lucky to be marrying you :smitten:   

Mike


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, this is me last Saturday at Big Girls Paradise in London, just chilling  

Mike


----------



## Carrie (Feb 7, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> You look gorgeous babe! I'm so lucky to be marrying you :smitten:
> 
> Mike



Aww, you guys are so sweet.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 7, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i am the biggest dork ever.
> 
> in the universe.



But you are also a dork of super cuteness.  
:wubu:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 7, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Well, this is me last Saturday at Big Girls Paradise in London, just chilling
> 
> Mike



wow my skinny boyfriend has turned into a bhm of a fiance...how did that happen?:wubu: I love you so much babe!! 4.5 days til Im your Mrs!


----------



## James (Feb 7, 2007)

I dont normally wear a suit... as you can probably tell


----------



## Carrie (Feb 7, 2007)

Sweet sassy-molassey, James, you're a good-lookin' man.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 7, 2007)

James said:


> I dont normally wear a suit... as you can probably tell



And I don't usually have such dirty thoughts during the day.

You inspire my ladyparts, sir.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 7, 2007)

James said:


> I dont normally wear a suit... as you can probably tell


And yet....you really, really should.


----------



## ataraxia (Feb 7, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Those are white shorts under my skirt, lol. Just incase anyone thought I was trying to be a hoochie!



You kinda have a high-school-cheerleader thing going on here. This pic would be so funny with pompoms photoshopped onto it.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 7, 2007)

James said:


> I dont normally wear a suit... as you can probably tell



Well dressed men = yes.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 7, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> wow my skinny boyfriend has turned into a bhm of a fiance...how did that happen?:wubu: I love you so much babe!! 4.5 days til Im your Mrs!



I just had to say...you guys are so cute. 
May the force be with you in your lives 2gether.


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 7, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> wow my skinny boyfriend has turned into a bhm of a fiance...how did that happen?:wubu: I love you so much babe!! 4.5 days til Im your Mrs!



AIEEE! How exciting!! Congrats congrats congrats! You guys are so cute! I am exploding with excitement! Look at all of my exclamation points!!!!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 7, 2007)

James said:


> I dont normally wear a suit... as you can probably tell



Hottie! DDDAAAYYUUUMMM!


----------



## furious styles (Feb 7, 2007)

within the vein of the dudes with suits trend ->






to answer possible questions :

1) that weird whiteness is glare from the stove, i think

2) the spider is made of rubber

3) yes i painted that disturbing blob of color on the wall


----------



## supersoup (Feb 7, 2007)

i can't look at this thread if you boys are going to keep this up...


SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEESH hot stuffs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 7, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> within the vein of the dudes with suits trend ->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Every girls crazy about a sharp dressed man"

That goes for you, too James


----------



## Tooz (Feb 7, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> within the vein of the dudes with suits trend ->



God dammit. Like I need to see this. ;_;

...


----------



## Tooz (Feb 7, 2007)

More me, sans-makeup and mad at a classmate. >.> 

View attachment meefie.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Feb 7, 2007)

tooz said:


> More me, sans-makeup and mad at a classmate. >.>



cute times a bajillionty.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 7, 2007)

supersoup said:


> cute times a bajillionty.



Let's get married.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 7, 2007)

tooz said:


> Let's get married.



The OOOOUP is mine! But I'll share... you bring the crackers! LOL


----------



## Tooz (Feb 7, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> The OOOOUP is mine! But I'll share... you bring the crackers! LOL



We can be mormons, right?


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 7, 2007)

tooz said:


> We can be mormons, right?



Definitely! Do you think we should let Soupy know?


----------



## furious styles (Feb 7, 2007)

i just wanna see what happens with this.

pretend i'm not here.

fly on the wall.


----------



## elle camino (Feb 7, 2007)

alright you know what? i am more than a smidge disappointed that nobody said anything about mathclam!


also hello cute boys let's bone etc etc etc you know the drill.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 7, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> wow my skinny boyfriend has turned into a bhm of a fiance...how did that happen?:wubu: I love you so much babe!! 4.5 days til Im your Mrs!



Whoa.. I missed the announcement if you told us you set the date previously (I'm SO far behind in posts, it's entirely possible)... but - 

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Good luck and best wishes to you both for a long, happy life together! 

I don't know if you're having a big "to do" or something smaller and casual, but if it's the latter and you don't have a professional photographer lined up for the event, find one friend or relative to swear to God they will photograph only you and your hubby-to-be the whole night. I made sure everyone brought a camera, but even my own mother only took two photos of me and Gottfried at our wedding. I have a million photos of my cousins, aunts, and uncles, but very few that captured any of the special moments between Gottfried and I. I'm still waiting on a disk from my brother-in-law. He promises me he has several of just us, but I will believe it when I see it.

Anyway.. back to you! Enjoy, be happy, and post lots of pics!!


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 7, 2007)

James said:


> I dont normally wear a suit... as you can probably tell



No matter what you have on, you are always HOT!! WOW!!!

:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 7, 2007)

^^Yeah, we all thought he was hot with no clothes in the gentleman's thread


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 7, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^Yeah, we all thought he was hot with no clothes in the gentleman's thread



Yeah, I was going to make a comment to the fact that he looks good in a suit or his birthday suit, but I have made quite a few comments regarding James' anatomy of late and I was afraid he would start to think I am stalking him! LOL

:blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 7, 2007)

^^ You KNOW he loves it


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> alright you know what? i am more than a smidge disappointed that nobody said anything about mathclam!


it's mathclam. speaks for it(him?)self.

Besides, everybody was too busy looking at you  Next time, insert cool object BETWEEN the pics of you.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> alright you know what? i am more than a smidge disappointed that nobody said anything about mathclam!



Why are you calling it mathclam, when clams apparently don't use math?

Also, I was gonna rep for it, but I couldn't. And then I forgot.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 7, 2007)

Methclam!  Say "no". :bow:


----------



## supersoup (Feb 7, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Definitely! Do you think we should let Soupy know?



ooooh...ladies...:blush: 

soup IS meant for sharing you know...

:wubu:


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 7, 2007)

Give us a time... Give us a place...

She can take care of the crackers... and I'll do the spooning.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 7, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Give us a time... Give us a place...
> 
> She can take care of the crackers... and I'll do the spooning.



eeeeep!!! you vixen, you.

:smitten:


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 7, 2007)

supersoup said:


> eeeeep!!! you vixen, you.
> 
> :smitten:




I knew you'd enjoy my seeping sexuality......  


...that almost made it sound like a disease...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 8, 2007)

ataraxia said:


> You kinda have a high-school-cheerleader thing going on here. This pic would be so funny with pompoms photoshopped onto it.




lol...go for it!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 8, 2007)

wow james...you are a stud muffin! You so need to come out with Mike and I....or if you prefer more quiet things....you can come up for a meal and some xbox Im going to be surrounded by cute boys....*squeeeee*


----------



## Tooz (Feb 8, 2007)

elle camino said:


> alright you know what? i am more than a smidge disappointed that nobody said anything about mathclam!



Sorry. I thought it was a given that Mathclam is a pimp and the ladies all love him.

...

Well, I know I do.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 8, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> within the vein of the dudes with suits trend ->



WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO START SAVING UP MONEY FOR OUR LOVE SHACK ON THE COAST???? WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS TO ME???

insanehighscreechingjealousrumble

ha ha, way too hot my boy, way too hot with the suspenders.


----------



## Brandi (Feb 8, 2007)

Here are some of my "looks"...I'm sure I'll get some good pics at my surprise party...oh I mean when I go out with my sister on Monday

View attachment d1.jpg


View attachment h8.jpg


View attachment nice33.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ Very pretty Brandi
I really like your avatar pic, too

If that surprise party if for your birthday- then happy birthday in advance


----------



## SeekerSean (Feb 8, 2007)

These are kind of older photo's of me, but I figure, what the hey.

Me and my fangs:





Me sleeping in Brazil:





Me in front of a boat (for those interested it's the Interceptor from Pirates of the Caribbean):





My hair is a lot longer then back then now. That's really the only difference.

Sean


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 8, 2007)

^^That one on the ocean with the sailboat behind you is stunning- I love the sea and shore


----------



## SeekerSean (Feb 8, 2007)

Harrrr, the sea be a great place.

I'm hoping I can get some pictures from a friend of mine's wedding? Why?

Cause it was a pirate wedding, and I was dressed like a pirate.

Sean


----------



## GPL (Feb 8, 2007)

tooz said:


> More me, sans-makeup and mad at a classmate. >.>



Tooz, you are such a pretty girl:wubu: 
That new avatar pic of you is really nice!!
Hope to see more of you here in a while 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Feb 8, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> Here's a picture of me (middle), my oldest friend (since the age of 2), and my adorable baby cousin. This was taken this past Saturday at my cousin's baby shower.
> 
> View attachment 14819



A shame I can't see your pics, BBWTexan  

GPL.


----------



## Tina (Feb 8, 2007)

Sean, that looks like Morro Bay and Morro Rock. Is it?


----------



## GPL (Feb 8, 2007)

GPL said:


> A shame I can't see your pics, BBWTexan
> 
> GPL.



Weird....
After quoting your message, the link appears in my reply and I'm able to watch the pic 
Needles to say you look really great:wubu: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 8, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> within the vein of the dudes with suits trend ->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 8, 2007)

James said:


> I dont normally wear a suit... as you can probably tell



wow, 
dear mr. james,
you are uber sexy!


----------



## StrawberryMilkShake (Feb 8, 2007)

NEW HERE ^^;; 

Probably the most recent picture of me. 

Taken 6/4/06. Edited out my cousins =]


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 8, 2007)

new pics of me from this past saturday.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 8, 2007)

Baby it's cold outside!!! brrrrrrrrr 

View attachment P1010755sm.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 8, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Baby it's cold outside!!! brrrrrrrrr



OMG!! How cute are you?!?!? I love the jacket...and everything else. (Pink is my favorite color these days, LOL)

:bounce:


----------



## Tooz (Feb 8, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Baby it's cold outside!!! brrrrrrrrr



I just died of cuteness.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 8, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO START SAVING UP MONEY FOR OUR LOVE SHACK ON THE COAST???? WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS TO ME???
> 
> insanehighscreechingjealousrumble
> 
> ha ha, way too hot my boy, way too hot with the suspenders.



you're too kind. but i wont say i mind. <3



Tina said:


> Sean, that looks like Morro Bay and Morro Rock. Is it?



my favorite place in the whole world!



curvalicious said:


>



jager.... a girl after my own heart... sexy pic too :3


----------



## SeekerSean (Feb 9, 2007)

Tina said:


> Sean, that looks like Morro Bay and Morro Rock. Is it?



Why, yes. Yes it is. You familiar with the area?

Sean


----------



## Tina (Feb 9, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> my favorite place in the whole world!





SeekerSean said:


> Why, yes. Yes it is. You familiar with the area?



Yes, I am. I live just a bit south of Pismo Beach, and so that whole area is local to me. Morro Bay is unique unto itself, though, and is such a charming area.

Either of you live locally?


----------



## cosulivan84 (Feb 9, 2007)

My new hair. 




I realise i look moody but i had just come down with a cold so was trying not to cough


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 9, 2007)

cosulivan84 said:


>



You look kinda like Billie Piper there.

...only with crazier hair than I've seen her with.

I like.


----------



## GPL (Feb 9, 2007)

curvalicious said:


> new pics of me from this past saturday.




You are looking gorgeous, hun!
Very sexy and the look in your eyes made me melt:smitten: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Feb 9, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Baby it's cold outside!!! brrrrrrrrr



Dim guys will and up in a row to get you warm next time, AnnMarie!!
You are looking way too cute in this picture:wubu: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## SeekerSean (Feb 9, 2007)

Tina said:


> Yes, I am. I live just a bit south of Pismo Beach, and so that whole area is local to me. Morro Bay is unique unto itself, though, and is such a charming area.
> 
> Either of you live locally?



Yeah, I'm probably a little bit south of you in Santa Maria.

Sean


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 9, 2007)

curvalicious said:


> new pics of me from this past saturday.



Such cute pics! And I have the exact shame shirt!


----------



## Tooz (Feb 9, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Such cute pics! And I have the exact shame shirt!



I WANT to have the exact same shirt. >_<


----------



## James (Feb 9, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Baby it's cold outside!!! brrrrrrrrr



cute.com AnnMarie


----------



## furious styles (Feb 9, 2007)

@ tina : I live in southern california but i meander up to norcal to vacation every once in a while. it's just a beautiful place.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 9, 2007)

cosulivan84 said:


> My new hair.
> 
> I realise i look moody but i had just come down with a cold so was trying not to cough


I covet your hair.

That is all.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 9, 2007)

curvalicious said:


> new pics of me from this past saturday.
> *sexplosion with jager*




you are way hot, and a girl after my own heart with that jager!! mmmmmmm.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 9, 2007)

You're posting again! How are you?!


----------



## supersoup (Feb 9, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You're posting again! How are you?!



mahhhhhvelous darling!!! sore like i was beat up, but no pain yet! my throat is what hurts, but that's from the breathing tube!


----------



## Tina (Feb 9, 2007)

Boy, you really bounce back quickly. I'm jealous! And also glad you're okay. 



mfdoom said:


> @ tina : I live in southern california but i meander up to norcal to vacation every once in a while. it's just a beautiful place.



It really is, mf. I'm going to miss it when I move to Canada.


----------



## Checksum Panic (Feb 9, 2007)

cosulivan84 said:


> My new hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verrrrrry cute


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 9, 2007)

BBWModel said:


> OMG!! How cute are you?!?!? I love the jacket...and everything else. (Pink is my favorite color these days, LOL)
> 
> :bounce:





tooz said:


> I just died of cuteness.





GPL said:


> Dim guys will and up in a row to get you warm next time, AnnMarie!!
> You are looking way too cute in this picture:wubu:
> 
> Hugs,
> GPL.





James said:


> cute.com AnnMarie



Aww, thanks guys... so many cute votes, I feel like a teddy bear!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Aww, thanks guys... so many cute votes, I feel like a teddy bear!


Well, now that you mention it... there is a certain similarity...


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 10, 2007)

supersoup said:


> mahhhhhvelous darling!!! sore like i was beat up, but no pain yet! my throat is what hurts, but that's from the breathing tube!



WTF???? What happened Soupy?!?!?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 10, 2007)

Somebody hasn't been reading all the threads. lol Rachel, she had kidney stones surgically removed yesterday. She just came home today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Somebody hasn't been reading all the threads.


Well, as we have only about 3,700 threads in the lounge, it might be quite difficult to miss one of them, right?


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 10, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, as we have only about 3,700 threads in the lounge, it might be quite difficult to miss one of them, right?



You're right!! I don't know how I missed it!!! Probably all the partying I have been doing for the b-day thing. LMAO


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 10, 2007)

Just subscribe to 180,000 threads like I do. Then you'll never miss one.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

How many eMails do you get from this forum per day? 10,000?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 10, 2007)

BBWModel said:


> WTF???? What happened Soupy?!?!?



Ditto on that....do I live under a bloody rock? lol. Are you okay????


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm bored, got some new hair color and started playing with making it straight... so here's more. I'm not sure why I'm in the car again... 

View attachment P1010839sm.jpg


View attachment P1010842sm.jpg


----------



## James (Feb 11, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm bored, got some new hair color and started playing with making it straight... so here's more. I'm not sure why I'm in the car again...



AnnMarie...

wow

good.... look....


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 11, 2007)

Annmarie, that is some bitchin highlighting.


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 11, 2007)

cosulivan84 said:


> My new hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O wow.... I am LOVING the hair, you look awsome with it ^_^


----------



## GPL (Feb 11, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm bored, got some new hair color and started playing with making it straight... so here's more. I'm not sure why I'm in the car again...



I wanna take a ride with you, lady!!:wubu: 
Love the new haircolor on you and that pink coat is a pretty one.

Thank you for showing.
Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 11, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm bored, got some new hair color and started playing with making it straight... so here's more. I'm not sure why I'm in the car again...



Wow...gorgeous color!! What color is it? Do tell!

and cute cute cute pics.

Are you trying to give Soupy a run for her money in the Cutie department??


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 11, 2007)

James said:


> AnnMarie...
> 
> wow
> 
> good.... look....



Much obliged, gent. 



MissToodles said:


> Annmarie, that is some bitchin highlighting.



Thanks, J!  I dig it too. I want to go back and tip her again. 



GPL said:


> I wanna take a ride with you, lady!!:wubu:
> Love the new haircolor on you and that pink coat is a pretty one.



Thanks GPL, glad you like.  There's just enough room in the car for a guy, so you're welcome to come for a spin. LOL


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 11, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Wow...gorgeous color!! What color is it? Do tell!
> 
> and cute cute cute pics.
> 
> Are you trying to give Soupy a run for her money in the Cutie department??



It's a new line (to my hairdresser, probably not "new") that contains no ammonia but is still permanent, so it's supposed to be a lot less harmful to your hair (which I'm thankful for, I'm really careful about that stuff). 

The brand is Chi (they make my super awesome flat iron too, finally learned how to use it!) and I think she used a copper and a "really red" additive, so the parts she foiled are actually "red" like... a crayon, you know?

And no, I think soupy has that title firmly in hand.


----------



## mybluice (Feb 11, 2007)

I was attempting sexy 

View attachment Catholic SG.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 11, 2007)

mybluice said:


> I was attempting sexy



Mission accomplished!!! Hot mama.


----------



## mango (Feb 11, 2007)

mybluice said:


> I was attempting sexy



*Straighten that tie and tuck that shirt in quick smart young lady or you'll be making a trip to the headmasters office!! :huh: 





 *


----------



## supersoup (Feb 11, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Wow...gorgeous color!! What color is it? Do tell!
> 
> and cute cute cute pics.
> 
> Are you trying to give Soupy a run for her money in the Cutie department??





AnnMarie said:


> It's a new line (to my hairdresser, probably not "new") that contains no ammonia but is still permanent, so it's supposed to be a lot less harmful to your hair (which I'm thankful for, I'm really careful about that stuff).
> 
> The brand is Chi (they make my super awesome flat iron too, finally learned how to use it!) and I think she used a copper and a "really red" additive, so the parts she foiled are actually "red" like... a crayon, you know?
> 
> And no, I think soupy has that title firmly in hand.



:blush: 

you ladies are far, far, FARRRR too kind!


----------



## GPL (Feb 12, 2007)

:wubu: 
Soup, your current profile pic is beyond cute:smitten: 
Wanna share that lolly pop?

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 12, 2007)

mybluice said:


> I was attempting sexy



And succeeded nicely! Wowzers, lady.


----------



## abluesman (Feb 12, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm bored, got some new hair color and started playing with making it straight... so here's more. I'm not sure why I'm in the car again...



Beeee-uuuuu-tiiii-ful AnnMarie. (as always)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 12, 2007)

mybluice said:


> I was attempting sexy




Oh Bluice- you are sooooooooo gorgeous Lady


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 12, 2007)

abluesman said:


> Beeee-uuuuu-tiiii-ful AnnMarie. (as always)




Awww shucks, thanks!


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 12, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> you're too kind. but i wont say i mind. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aww thanks you are too kind!!


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 12, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Such cute pics! And I have the exact shame shirt!



aww thanks,
it's a hott shirt!!


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 12, 2007)

supersoup said:


> you are way hot, and a girl after my own heart with that jager!! mmmmmmm.



jager is pretty much amazing


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 12, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm bored, got some new hair color and started playing with making it straight... so here's more. I'm not sure why I'm in the car again...



I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your hair color!!! You are cuteness personafied!!! I could just eat you up with a spoon!

:eat1: 

HE HE HE


----------



## GPL (Feb 13, 2007)

So... Finally... Here is a picture of me!!  

Since I dont have a digital cam and noone ever takes nice pics of me when I ask them to do it I never post...
But now I got one (thanks to a beautiful BBW who took the pic and sweet Krissy12 who resized it for me) I got one from last summer, lol, but I didn't change much 
So here it goes: 

View attachment GetAttachment.jpg


----------



## Shala (Feb 13, 2007)

GPL said:


> So... Finally... Here is a picture of me!!
> 
> Since I dont have a digital cam and noone ever takes nice pics of me when I ask them to do it I never post...
> But now I got one (thanks to a beautiful BBW who took the pic and sweet Krissy12 who resized it for me) I got one from last summer, lol, but I didn't change much
> So here it goes:



Total hotness!!! Wow.....you are the sexy one, aren't you?:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2007)

GPL said:


> So... Finally... Here is a picture of me!!
> 
> Since I dont have a digital cam and noone ever takes nice pics of me when I ask them to do it I never post...
> But now I got one (thanks to a beautiful BBW who took the pic and sweet Krissy12 who resized it for me) I got one from last summer, lol, but I didn't change much
> So here it goes:



Very nice GPL- you are a handsome man indeed  

Thanks for going to all the trouble so you could share


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 13, 2007)

Isn't he a hottie? *Muah*,GPL.


----------



## GPL (Feb 13, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Isn't he a hottie? *Muah*,GPL.



Look who's talking... 
Aren't you a hottie, too?

GPL.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 13, 2007)

BBWModel said:


> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your hair color!!! You are cuteness personafied!!! I could just eat you up with a spoon!
> 
> :eat1:
> 
> HE HE HE



hehehehe... thanks!  I love it too, very happy with my little leap of faith.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 13, 2007)

GPL said:


> So... Finally... Here is a picture of me!!
> 
> Since I dont have a digital cam and noone ever takes nice pics of me when I ask them to do it I never post...
> But now I got one (thanks to a beautiful BBW who took the pic and sweet Krissy12 who resized it for me) I got one from last summer, lol, but I didn't change much
> So here it goes:



Very nice!! About time you ponied up a picture


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, since other board rarities are ponying up pictures, I figured I'd better, too. This one was posted on the Clothing board, but I figured many people who don't check that board might have missed it. It's not the best pic of me (I'm looking into the sun), but at least it's something. This photo is from this summer - my hair's a little longer now.  

View attachment idol1cd2.jpg


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 13, 2007)

BBM IS AT SHORT PUMP!!! Hey, I know what entrance too! COOL!

And yeah, did it just get hot in here or what??? *whew* Those Henrico cops are comin' to ARREST YOUR ASS. *not literally your ass...but you in general...you know what I mean*


----------



## GPL (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice picture, BigBeautifulMe!
The dress is very nice and suits your amazing curves very well:wubu: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 13, 2007)

ginnylinn...YOWZA.

i already commented on the clothing board, but i had to comment here as well...you know, staking my claim and all.


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 13, 2007)

Whoa, BBM, that's one hell of a beautiful dress! I think I need to hit the clothing board soon.


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 13, 2007)

GPL said:


> So... Finally... Here is a picture of me!!
> 
> Since I dont have a digital cam and noone ever takes nice pics of me when I ask them to do it I never post...
> But now I got one (thanks to a beautiful BBW who took the pic and sweet Krissy12 who resized it for me) I got one from last summer, lol, but I didn't change much
> So here it goes:



WOW!! GPL, beautiful eyes!

:batting:


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 14, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well, since other board rarities are ponying up pictures, I figured I'd better, too. This one was posted on the Clothing board, but I figured many people who don't check that board might have missed it. It's not the best pic of me (I'm looking into the sun), but at least it's something. This photo is from this summer - my hair's a little longer now.



I Love that dress!!! You look amazing in pink!

:smitten: 

Girl crushin again!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 16, 2007)

I have brown hair again. Yay! Before this it was all crazy with blonde and red. Im happy to be back at brown.  Plus I think it works well with the green.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 16, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Picture



Absolutely, beautiful. The dress looks great on you. 
Taddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## James (Feb 16, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I have brown hair again. Yay! Before this it was all crazy with blonde and red. Im happy to be back at brown.  Plus I think it works well with the green.



Hot Damn Chunky Munky

oh dear how dumb to do I feel that I missed that! 

I'd blame it on the webcam but u sent me that pic too! lol

:doh:


----------



## James (Feb 16, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well, since other board rarities are ponying up pictures, I figured I'd better, too. This one was posted on the Clothing board, but I figured many people who don't check that board might have missed it. It's not the best pic of me (I'm looking into the sun), but at least it's something. This photo is from this summer - my hair's a little longer now.



very beautiful indeed


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 16, 2007)

Fun with MSPictureIt! Photo taken tonight.


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 16, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I have brown hair again. Yay! Before this it was all crazy with blonde and red. Im happy to be back at brown.  Plus I think it works well with the green.



Ooooh! sexy lady! :smitten:


----------



## ATrueFA (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is my very recent scary picture:

Dave 

View attachment 021507gcr.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 16, 2007)

Here's mine..6 am yesterday morning. I was trying to capture my good hair day..it didn't happen..lol


----------



## Tooz (Feb 16, 2007)

From the chin thread.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 16, 2007)

sasha, come do my makeup pretty lady, thanks.

ginnylinn, i lurve that shirt, and you!

misty, you look mahhhhvelous!!

and my beloved toozy, you are prettiness personified!





i loooove pictures.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 16, 2007)

awesome pictures girls <3 <3


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2007)

Dave, there is nothing scary about that picture!! You look good!!

Girls, lovely contributions, as always.  

And Misty, I think you captured it.... looks good to me, but the 6am up/dressed/ready and taking pictures made me cringe!! LOL


----------



## ATrueFA (Feb 16, 2007)

Aww thanks AnnMarie, you always look pretty nice yourself 


Dave


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 16, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Dave, there is nothing scary about that picture!! You look good!!
> 
> Girls, lovely contributions, as always.
> 
> And Misty, I think you captured it.... looks good to me, but the 6am up/dressed/ready and taking pictures made me cringe!! LOL



Thanks..lol..Yeah..had to drive to OKC for a conference..so was up and ready by 6. 

What an exciting life I lead


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 16, 2007)

I jumped on the photobandwagon and took some! Hooray!

Here is typical me:






AND here is me rocking out.
(and rocking the double chin. YES)


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> I jumped on the photobandwagon and took some! Hooray!
> 
> Here is typical me:
> 
> ...



I was about to reply and yell about your missing chin! 

I just posted this in the chin thread, but it's still recent.... so here ya go. 

View attachment chin01.jpg


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 16, 2007)

Ann Marie:
Here are the things, in no particular order, that I love about your photo. 

-The shirt. WOW. It is so fun and neat and it fits you perfectly and I love it.
-The hair. Okay, so what is the deal with your hair being perfect all the time? The color is SO nice, and it looks so healthy and perfect and wonderful. I love it. 
-The chin. You're rockin it!
-Your necklace. Cute!! 

That is all, thank you for your time.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 16, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> I jumped on the photobandwagon and took some! Hooray!
> 
> Here is typical me:
> 
> ...


 
You are like too effin adorable  Can't wait to kick it. Now I have to ask, what were you rocking out to? What kind of music inspired such a great pic?


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 16, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> You are like too effin adorable  Can't wait to kick it. Now I have to ask, what were you rocking out to? What kind of music inspired such a great pic?



It's all about the dave matthews, baby.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 16, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> It's all about the dave matthews, baby.



Ahh! My kinda woman.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Ann Marie:
> Here are the things, in no particular order, that I love about your photo.
> 
> -The shirt. WOW. It is so fun and neat and it fits you perfectly and I love it.
> ...




Awww, I'm going to have to send you money for that!!  

I love the shirt, but it's too small (window-shades up the belly all the time) - but I still wear it. 
Hair only looks good thanks to a flat iron (shiny) and a recent color job - trust me, it's FAR from perfect 90 percent of the time! lol 

And thanks on the necklace... I've had it since I my Dad gave it to me, I was 18. I always wear one he gave me, and I never take them off - just switch between one and the other every other year or so.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 18, 2007)

Cin took some pretty decent pics of me tonight (see the ones with some skin showing in the clubhouse!!  )

View attachment j9.jpg


View attachment j26.jpg


View attachment 15316


----------



## mossystate (Feb 18, 2007)

hotel bathroom picture..I think that is the best place to TAKE pictures..lol 

View attachment hotelb.jpg


----------



## furious styles (Feb 18, 2007)

kerry you look so familiar it's driving me nuts. you or an identical twin/clone didn't use to live in california by chance?


----------



## supersoup (Feb 18, 2007)

me, wearing my AWESOME new hat, courtesy of a beautiful and very sweet dim-er!






ignore the stupid look on my face...it's all about the hat!!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 18, 2007)

Soup, every pic you have is too adorable. PS.... love the hat!


----------



## elle camino (Feb 18, 2007)

derp derp derp 

View attachment dims4.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 18, 2007)

elle, do you ever not look gorgeous? 

Soupy, adorable hat! 

Kerry - you are cute-tastic!

Mossy - BEAUTIFUL (you are, whether you want to hear it or not, missy)

Joy - so elegant.

AnnMarie -that red hair is killer on you, in case I haven't said that yet.


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Feb 18, 2007)

GPL said:


> So... Finally... Here is a picture of me!!
> 
> Since I dont have a digital cam and noone ever takes nice pics of me when I ask them to do it I never post...
> But now I got one (thanks to a beautiful BBW who took the pic and sweet Krissy12 who resized it for me) I got one from last summer, lol, but I didn't change much
> So here it goes:



I always knew you were a total cutie!!


----------



## James (Feb 18, 2007)

I wasnt expecting the tongue attack... 

a photo of my expression 1 second after this photo was taken woulda been most amusing...


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 18, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> kerry you look so familiar it's driving me nuts. you or an identical twin/clone didn't use to live in california by chance?



It's totally possible. One of my favorite pastimes is cloning bits of myself and growing them into alternate kerry's.  

In all reality though, I look a LOT like my dad, and his side of the family is giant and sprawling across California. Maybe a distant cousin? Maybe just a doppleganger? The world may never know!


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 18, 2007)

mossystate said:


> hotel bathroom picture..I think that is the best place to TAKE pictures..lol



...I looked at your age on your profile. 

I think you are lying. You look like, 27. 

liar.


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 18, 2007)

supersoup said:


> me, wearing my AWESOME new hat, courtesy of a beautiful and very sweet dim-er!
> 
> ignore the stupid look on my face...it's all about the hat!!!



*sigh* you're so dreamy.:wubu:


----------



## Tooz (Feb 18, 2007)

supersoup said:


> me, wearing my AWESOME new hat, courtesy of a beautiful and very sweet dim-er!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna steal that hat.:happy:
EDIT: And your shirt.


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 18, 2007)

tooz said:


> I'm gonna steal that hat.:happy:
> EDIT: And your shirt.



Looks like they'll be some nekkie Soup.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 18, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> ...I looked at your age on your profile.
> 
> I think you are lying. You look like, 27.
> 
> liar.



Hey..go into the bathroom..make sure the lighting is ok...then hold the camera above your head..get the angle juuuuuust so...a slight angelic grin..if you have to up the gamma and/or contrast a bit to make it look like you got 6 hours of sleep, instead of 4..go ahead and do so....stir..and.....serve!!!.... ..no 'candid shot' ever gets placed on Dims..


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 18, 2007)

tooz said:


> I'm gonna steal that hat.:happy:
> EDIT: And your shirt.



Well... of any weekend to do that, the SYSFADD weekend is appropriate. 
Sorry Soup, I must support Tooz' (or would that be Tooz's?) decision.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 18, 2007)

i love you kids.

that is all.

<3


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 18, 2007)

supersoup said:


> me, wearing my AWESOME new hat, courtesy of a beautiful and very sweet dim-er!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Cute" is definitely an understatement. You are simply gorgeous. I can't wait to see more of your beautiful face and incredible body, and believe me when I say it's incredible :blush: :wubu: :wubu:...

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 18, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> I jumped on the photobandwagon and took some! Hooray!
> 
> Here is typical me:
> 
> ...



Wow. Just..wow. I think I'm speechless :blush: :smitten: :wubu: 

Damn girl....wooow what a beauty :batting: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I was about to reply and yell about your missing chin!
> 
> I just posted this in the chin thread, but it's still recent.... so here ya go.



ABSOLUTE GODDESS... YOU ARE SO BEAUTIFUL :wubu: :batting: :blush: 

LOVE THE NEW HAIR STYLE :wubu: :batting: :blush: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 18, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Cin took some pretty decent pics of me tonight (see the ones with some skin showing in the clubhouse!!  )
> 
> View attachment 15308
> 
> ...



What can I say JoyJoy you know I think your sexy as hell ... :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 18, 2007)

So this isn't of me, but Cameron got new pics taken today (his yearly ones) and this is SO CUTE, I had to share.



View attachment Cameron2007.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 18, 2007)

Cammy! Yankee, I suppose I shouldn't be surprised that you have the world's most adorable child, being that you're one of the world's most beautiful women. But I never fail to go into cuteness overload anytime this kid gets new shots taken.


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 18, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> So this isn't of me, but Cameron got new pics taken today (his yearly ones) and this is SO CUTE, I had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15400



OMG, YANKEE!
He is so adorable. Wow, so fricken' cute! Awwwwwww! My cute-o-meter is broken - he exceeds the limit.


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 18, 2007)

AW, thanks girls!!! His dad has the CD that they digitized them to, and he sent me all 70 shots. He has a few pics in this black suit with a red shirt and a grey tie. SO HANDSOME...anyway...back to being a mom. Ta!


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 18, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> Wow. Just..wow. I think I'm speechless :blush: :smitten: :wubu:
> 
> Damn girl....wooow what a beauty :batting:
> 
> ...



Aww, Thanks!


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 18, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> So this isn't of me, but Cameron got new pics taken today (his yearly ones) and this is SO CUTE, I had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15400



Look at him! He's Mr GQ. I love it.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 18, 2007)

cameron's a stud yankee, keep an eye on him!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 18, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well, since other board rarities are ponying up pictures, I figured I'd better, too. This one was posted on the Clothing board, but I figured many people who don't check that board might have missed it. It's not the best pic of me (I'm looking into the sun), but at least it's something. This photo is from this summer - my hair's a little longer now.



I had to make a comment on this pic of BBM. The color of that dress is awesome! I love it. You look great!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 18, 2007)

mossystate said:


> hotel bathroom picture..I think that is the best place to TAKE pictures..lol




Oh jeez....I'm really going to HAVE to girl crush on you now :blush:  
You look so lovely- that color is definitely yours


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 18, 2007)

James said:


> I wasnt expecting the tongue attack...
> 
> a photo of my expression 1 second after this photo was taken woulda been most amusing...



I think you're hot James :blush: :batting: :bounce:


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's a picture of my boyfriend Glenn and I taken on February 10th 2007. It was taken just before heading out for a Heavenly Bodies dance. 

View attachment vday07.JPG


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 19, 2007)

BigCutieCindy said:


> Here's a picture of my boyfriend Glenn and I taken on February 10th 2007. It was taken just before heading out for a Heavenly Bodies dance.



Two things:

1. You = pretty.

2. My last name is Glenn. FEAR

=Divals


----------



## Tina (Feb 19, 2007)

Cindy, that is a very sweet picture of the two of you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 19, 2007)

Cindy, Glenn sure looks happier than the Cheshire cat to be beside you touching you


----------



## supersoup (Feb 19, 2007)

oy, going back to work today was awful. i of course came back to a huge mess since apparently no one can function or handle email/paperwork/problems while i am gone.  bunch of dolts. this is my super duper annoyed-with-management-so-i'm-going-to-hide-in-the-nasty-bathroom picture.






yeah, i'm the queen of not matching, it's part of my charm.


----------



## Oona (Feb 19, 2007)

I went back to redish brown! The blonde was too much of a pain in the booty to keep up ^_^


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 19, 2007)

Gottfried and me.. our eye color is much closer than I realized.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 19, 2007)

Soupy, I'm going to have to try to make you mad, just so you will make that face at me.


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 19, 2007)

Oona said:


> I went back to redish brown! The blonde was too much of a pain in the booty to keep up ^_^



Ohhh...I love it!!! Hot Stuff!!

:smitten:


----------



## Oona (Feb 19, 2007)

BBWModel said:


> Ohhh...I love it!!! Hot Stuff!!
> 
> :smitten:



aww thank you suga!


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 19, 2007)

I am the only person around here who has never posted a pic?

If not, it feels like it.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok here are a few recent pictures of me.......


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 20, 2007)

James said:


> I wasnt expecting the tongue attack...
> 
> a photo of my expression 1 second after this photo was taken woulda been most amusing...



I've heard girls describe you as kissable, but lickable? Wow.... now thats something you should be proud of!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 20, 2007)

supersoup said:


> oy, going back to work today was awful. i of course came back to a huge mess since apparently no one can function or handle email/paperwork/problems while i am gone.  bunch of dolts. this is my super duper annoyed-with-management-so-i'm-going-to-hide-in-the-nasty-bathroom picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want your hoodie!


----------



## PiscesGirl (Feb 20, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Gottfried and me.. our eye color is much closer than I realized.


 
Both of you have pretty green eyes. Too cute.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Feb 20, 2007)

Divals said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. You = pretty.
> 
> ...



1. Thank you so much

2. lol, that's funny


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Feb 20, 2007)

Tina said:


> Cindy, that is a very sweet picture of the two of you.


 Thank you, Tina!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Feb 20, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Cindy, Glenn sure looks happier than the Cheshire cat to be beside you touching you



lol, Glenn is a happy boy..and I'm a happy girl too!


----------



## supersoup (Feb 20, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Soupy, I'm going to have to try to make you mad, just so you will make that face at me.



impossible punkin.



BigCutieSasha said:


> I want your hoodie!



haha, it's one of the few super awesome things i've bought at work! we always get in nifty fatty hoodies in the mens department, and i scoop them up!


----------



## PiscesGirl (Feb 20, 2007)

Arrg...I need a better camera. The only place that had enough light to take a pic was the bathroom. So, this is me in the throne room lol.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Feb 20, 2007)

PiscesGirl said:


> Arrg...I need a better camera. The only place that had enough light to take a pic was the bathroom. So, this is me in the throne room lol.



You look great under the royal light......and your from Indy tooo.Nice there are a few of us here.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 20, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> I am the only person around here who has never posted a pic?
> 
> If not, it feels like it.




So here's your personal invite to post one


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 20, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> Ok here are a few recent pictures



You should be a model- you certainly have the beauty


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks- but no recent pics and no digital camera. I feel so 1987.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Feb 20, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You should be a model- you certainly have the beauty



Thanks I looked into it but the only people who wanted me is porn....I guess I am not tall enough and my arms are to fat and flabby for plus size industry modeling. You are beautiful yourself.


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 20, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> Thanks- but no recent pics and no digital camera. I feel so 1987.



We could always make the "crazygrad circa 1987 photo thread" if that'll help.  Perhaps send you to CVS for a photo disc. hee hee


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, there's always old yearbook photos. Maybe I can find one working the spiral perm.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 21, 2007)

couple of vacation pics!


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 21, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> couple of vacation pics!



Ella...what a beauty you are! Love the red bathing suit...very cute!!!

:smitten:


----------



## ATrueFA (Feb 22, 2007)

Yet another fresh of the press frightening picture of myself:

Dave 

View attachment 022207e.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 22, 2007)

^^^OoOoOoOoOoOOOooOoO that's really a good one, True 

and Ella- beautiful as always


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 22, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> within the vein of the dudes with suits trend ->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow. Cali has the cutest boys. 
too bad I'm no SSBBW material :doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 22, 2007)

BED HEAD.


----------



## GPL (Feb 22, 2007)

FreneticFangs said:


> wow. Cali has the cutest boys.
> too bad I'm no SSBBW material :doh:



No, you are no SSBBW material, but girl, did you look in the mirror lately? Damn! You are gorgeous:wubu: :smitten: 
(Of course I checked out your MySpace )

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 22, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> BED HEAD.
> 
> *egads!!* [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Tina (Feb 22, 2007)

ATrueFA said:


> Yet another fresh of the press frightening picture of myself:
> 
> Dave



Dave, don't be silly! It's a nice picture of you.


----------



## Tina (Feb 22, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> 3) yes i painted that disturbing blob of color on the wall



Not at all disturbing; I really like non-objective art.


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 22, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> BED HEAD.



Soup's right. You pull that look off. Relaxed and cute. I like it.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 22, 2007)

supersoup said:


> psh. cute head.





out.of.habit said:


> Soup's right. You pull that look off. Relaxed and cute. I like it.



Thank you!

I'm afraid that the cracka 'fro is going, though. I'm gonna get it cut tomorrow, before I head to NYC.


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 22, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> BED HEAD.



You are always hot you fine young thing!! *MUAH*

:smitten:


----------



## Oona (Feb 22, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> BED HEAD.



You're adorable no matter what! ^_^


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 23, 2007)

sharing is good from time to time..specially when you feel sad


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 23, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> sharing is good from time to time..specially when you feel sad​



I'm sorry you feel bad, but if it's any help at all I want to bite your shoulders. And neck.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 23, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> sharing is good from time to time..specially when you feel sad


You have no reason to feel sad when you look like that, my friend. 

Wow.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 23, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> BED HEAD.


STOP HIDING YOUR FACE!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 23, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> STOP HIDING YOUR FACE!



NEVARRRRRRR


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 23, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm sorry you feel bad, but if it's any help at all I want to bite your shoulders. And neck.



so I guess its an offer no one can refuse...lol  

Always a pleasure hearing from you AnnMarie :blush: 

Thanks so much sweetie :wubu: 

**muah** :wubu:
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 23, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> You have no reason to feel sad when you look like that, my friend.
> 
> Wow.



Awh... Now how sweet is that... :wubu: 

Thanks so much sweetie.. :blush: 

you always support me  ..I am feeling much much better now  

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 23, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> NEVARRRRRRR



That is the best possible mask choice! Well done!


----------



## Shala (Feb 23, 2007)

Dark Hart.....you are gorgeous. I adore every pic of you!:wubu:


----------



## Oona (Feb 23, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> NEVARRRRRRR



Awww! You need to show your face! Please?


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 23, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> sharing is good from time to time..specially when you feel sad



wow, now that is HOTT!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 23, 2007)

Shala said:


> Dark Hart.....you are gorgeous. I adore every pic of you!:wubu:



Oh come on now.......your making me blush...  :blush: 

Thanks so much Sweets :wubu: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 23, 2007)

curvalicious said:


> wow, now that is HOTT!



Aawwwhh thanks so much sweetie :wubu: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 23, 2007)

By the way- all you people asking where my face pics are:

Just what the HELL were you looking at in my SYSFADD pics? My face is visible there.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 23, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> sharing is good from time to time..specially when you feel sad​



Trouble me anytime.....Sharing IS good indeed- you make my day when you do  
Awesome pics- I hope you feel better soon ​


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 23, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> By the way- all you people asking where my face pics are:
> 
> Just what the HELL were you looking at in my SYSFADD pics? My face is visible there.



Face? What face?!?! LMAO 

:smitten:


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 23, 2007)

Here's one of my pics from the SYAFADD event


----------



## Tina (Feb 23, 2007)

Dark, your photo is really excellent. Was it taken by a professional? I really like the lighting and the way your eyes are covered. Art, that's for sure.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 23, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Trouble me anytime.....Sharing IS good indeed- you make my day when you do
> Awesome pics- I hope you feel better soon



Aaawwhh thank you so much Green Eyed Fairy sweetie... :blush: 

*muah* :wubu:
Dark_Hart


----------



## Tooz (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree, Mr. Hart needs to post things like this more often.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 24, 2007)

Tina said:


> Dark, your photo is really excellent. Was it taken by a professional? I really like the lighting and the way your eyes are covered. Art, that's for sure.



Oh you've got me blushing now :blush:

nah not a professional..just silly boys playing with camera  

glad you like it cutie pie...I really appreciate it Tina :wubu: 

thank you for your support Tina :blush: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 24, 2007)

tooz said:


> I agree, Mr. Hart needs to post things like this more often.



:blush: thank you cutie girl for the compliment :blush:

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Tina (Feb 24, 2007)

You're welcome, Dark. And you silly boys have it goin' on with the photography skills. You should keep at it.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 24, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> By the way- all you people asking where my face pics are:
> 
> Just what the HELL were you looking at in my SYSFADD pics? My face is visible there.


Still small and blurry. Doesn't count.


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 24, 2007)

elle camino said:


> derp derp derp



omg, I love your dress you are wearing and you are too adorable!
Much love!!


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> me, wearing my AWESOME new hat, courtesy of a beautiful and very sweet dim-er!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I pretty much want a hat like that!!!
It's tooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 24, 2007)

I am SO lovin' my new desktop!!!! :wubu:


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 24, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I am SO lovin' my new desktop!!!! :wubu:



waaaw my pic on your desktop ..its an honor Ruby Ripples :blush: 

... Im glad to hear that you lovin the pic  

also I love each and every pic of you..you are sooo beautiful my lady :wubu: 

Thanks so much for the wonderful compliments and the positive 

encouragement!! Muchly appreciated sweetie :batting:

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> me, wearing my AWESOME new hat, courtesy of a beautiful and very sweet dim-er!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey... don't say that  no stupid look on your face ..your face is soooo beautiful :wubu: 

You look fabulous darln :wubu: 

I want to give you a hug and kiss you cutie girl :blush: 

thanks for sharing supersoup :batting: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 24, 2007)

BBWModel said:


> Here's one of my pics from the SYAFADD event



What can I say BBWModel you know I think your sexy as hell and you just keep bringing great pictures out. Your just a lovely woman to look at :wubu: :blush: :wubu: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 24, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I am SO lovin' my new desktop!!!! :wubu:



I sooooo had to rep you for this........


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 24, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> What can I say BBWModel you know I think your sexy as hell and you just keep bringing great pictures out. Your just a lovely woman to look at :wubu: :blush: :wubu:
> 
> *muah* :kiss2:
> Dark_Hart



What a sweetie! Thank you so much!!

:bow:


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 24, 2007)

Goodnight cuddles...












hee hee!


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I am SO lovin' my new desktop!!!! :wubu:



*Swoon* Such a good idea, Ruby. :smitten:


----------



## supersoup (Feb 24, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Goodnight cuddles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so cute i can't stand it!!!!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 25, 2007)

Went out tonight....alone..lol


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 25, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Went out tonight....alone..lol



awwww you look damn good girl!


----------



## furious styles (Feb 25, 2007)

<3 <3 flightless waterfowl


----------



## GPL (Feb 25, 2007)

MisticalMisty;[COLOR="Purple" said:


> Went out tonight....alone..lol
> 
> [/COLOR]



You sure look great, Misty!:wubu: 
A shame you need to go out alone... 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 25, 2007)

curvalicious said:


> awwww you look damn good girl!



thank you


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 25, 2007)

GPL said:


> You sure look great, Misty!:wubu:
> A shame you need to go out alone...
> 
> Tight hugs,
> GPL.



Thanks GPL


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Feb 25, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Went out tonight....alone..lol



Even if you went out alone....all eyes were on you. You look gorgeous love the outfit.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 25, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> Even if you went out alone....all eyes were on you. You look gorgeous love the outfit.



Thanks! I got a few appreciative glances..lol


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 25, 2007)

What a hot outfit!

You look great, such an awesome smile!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 25, 2007)

This is me last Friday Feb 16,2007
Holding my Little Bella. My Niece. I didn't want to leave on Sunday when we had to come home!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 25, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> waaaw my pic on your desktop ..its an honor Ruby Ripples :blush:
> 
> ... Im glad to hear that you lovin the pic
> 
> ...




You are SO welcome, I've even kept the desktop tidy, no dumping pics there like I usually do, so your image isn't obscured,lol! Thankyou for the sweet compliments, you are too kind! 


And thanks those who all thought it was a good idea.... I kinda thought everyone just put hot guys on their desktops when they saw them :blush:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's my church going outfit today. First time I've been in church in a few years..had a good day.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 25, 2007)

Some pics of last nights drunken partying at McFaddens.







(Text dancing, it's the next coolest thing)






(my very patient friend and DD for the night)


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 25, 2007)

Sasha, your photos are always sexalicious, but my FAVORITE one is the one of just you.... with the guy in the back smiling at the camera. I really want him to be someone random, and not someone you know. lol


----------



## GPL (Feb 25, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Some pics of last nights drunken partying at McFaddens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somehow I'm very jealous at Jay...


----------



## Tooz (Feb 25, 2007)

GPL said:


> Somehow I'm very jealous at Jay...



Haha, it looks like he has a strangely elated look on his face.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 25, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Here's my church going outfit today. First time I've been in church in a few years..had a good day.



very beautiful! i would love to draw you sometime, just to give you an idea of how much your beauty is recognized and apreciated :wubu: :blush: :batting: :kiss2:

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 25, 2007)

This is such a perfect "THAT GUY" picture.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 25, 2007)

GPL said:


> Somehow I'm very jealous at Jay...



Haha... no need to be jealous. I feel bad for the guy. I was all over the place and acting stupid. Im just lucky he gave me the ride home. A good friend he is 

And yes that random guy in the backround cracked me up as well.


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 25, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> This is such a perfect "THAT GUY" picture.



It's so weird..sometimes he's looking to his right and sometimes he's looking at Sasha. It's one of those moving eye pictures.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 25, 2007)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> This is me last Friday Feb 16,2007
> Holding my Little Bella. My Niece. I didn't want to leave on Sunday when we had to come home!



Oh how darling- I don't blame you for not wanting to leave
Your niece is so lovely- and that is what her name means- lovely one  

I named one of my own daughters Mirabella


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 25, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> very beautiful! i would love to draw you sometime, just to give you an idea of how much your beauty is recognized and apreciated :wubu: :blush: :batting: :kiss2:
> 
> *muah* :kiss2:
> Dark_Hart



I would love for you to draw me....draw away


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 25, 2007)

GPL said:


> Somehow I'm very jealous at Jay...



And I am very jealous of Sasha!! LOL

:wubu:


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 25, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> This is such a perfect "THAT GUY" picture.



hahahaha


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 26, 2007)

A reject picture from my SYSFADD pics. 
View attachment recent2.JPG


----------



## Spooner (Feb 26, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> This is such a perfect "THAT GUY" picture.



LOL I Luv "That guy pictures!" haha


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Feb 26, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> A reject picture from my SYSFADD pics.
> View attachment 15673



You look stunning ......LOVE LOVE LOVE the outfit.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 26, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Here's my church going outfit today. First time I've been in church in a few years..had a good day.



Misty...you did it right, going back to church in royal purple. It looks great on you!

Hope church went well.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 26, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Some pics of last nights drunken partying at McFaddens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys are adorable......friends like that make life worth while, knowwhatImean?

<arms cross, and foot begins to tap>

I trust, however, you were up in time for church.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 26, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> A reject picture from my SYSFADD pics.
> View attachment 15673



Very lovely pic of a very lovely lady :smitten: 

*muah* :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 26, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> A reject picture from my SYSFADD pics.
> View attachment 15673



Wait wait wait- "reject"?

What the hell is wrong with it?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 26, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Wait wait wait- "reject"?
> 
> What the hell is wrong with it?


Nothing per se, but I posted so many others that some did not make the cut else I would have completely taken up the thread with my own pics.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 26, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Nothing per se, but I posted so many others that some did not make the cut else I would have completely taken up the thread with my own pics.



...and where's the problem with this?


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> ...and where's the problem with this?



I'm guessing massive FA heart attacks.


----------



## Tragdor (Mar 1, 2007)

me testing out my webcam. With a giant zit on my forehead.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 1, 2007)

Playing with my camera the other morning.

View attachment 15998


View attachment 15999


View attachment 16000


----------



## Oona (Mar 1, 2007)

> Playing with my camera the other morning.



You are so beautiful!!

^_^


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 1, 2007)

I wanted to see what I would look like with short hair....

View attachment P1010007ddd.JPG

View attachment untitledsdsds.JPG



I look like the fat female version of The Beatles.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 1, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Playing with my camera the other morning.
> 
> View attachment 15998
> 
> ...



Your teeth are so pretty and white! How do you care for them? My teeth are nasty an' yellowy. 




NancyGirl74 said:


> I wanted to see what I would look like with short hair....
> 
> View attachment 16011
> 
> ...



I love the 'do! Get yourself some de:fi pomade and chunk that hair up and out! I can see you doing some pretty funky things with your hair. I love short, razored hair. You can make such fun designs from them.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 2, 2007)

Oona said:


> You are so beautiful!!
> 
> ^_^



:blush: Thank you


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 2, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Your teeth are so pretty and white! How do you care for them? My teeth are nasty an' yellowy.


I wish I could say it was because of the Zoom whitening I had done last year..but after $400 and 1 week they were back to the way they were before. Honestly..I bought a sonic care toothbrush last year. It's the best hundred bucks I've ever spent. You'd be amazed how it keeps your teeth so clean.

Oh and thank you


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 2, 2007)

love dubh said:


> I love the 'do! Get yourself some de:fi pomade and chunk that hair up and out! I can see you doing some pretty funky things with your hair. I love short, razored hair. You can make such fun designs from them.



Thank you! I didn't really cut it though. I should have mentioned that in my post. I just took my long hair and flipped it up to see what I would look like with bangs and a short pixie type hair style. I always have long hair but every once in a while I chop it and donate it to Locks of Love. I was thinking of doing that again in a few months. I thought I'd go super short this time. We shall see!


----------



## GPL (Mar 2, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Playing with my camera the other morning.
> 
> View attachment 15998
> 
> ...



You are so pretty!!:wubu: 

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 2, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute, Nancy! And naked? It's a whole new look


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 2, 2007)

GPL said:


> You are so pretty!!:wubu:
> 
> Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
> GPL.



Thanks Gpl


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 3, 2007)

Quirky face
View attachment SANY0212.JPG


Serious face (except Andrew...that's his 'knee' face...)
View attachment SANY0219.JPG


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 3, 2007)

got my hair cut and colored....i missed my red hair 

View attachment hair 005.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 3, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh how darling- I don't blame you for not wanting to leave
> Your niece is so lovely- and that is what her name means- lovely one
> 
> I named one of my own daughters Mirabella


She is our beauty.. I have updated picture that I have to resize so I can put more on here to show her off.
Thank You!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 3, 2007)

Great recent pics, Meg. That guy, whoever he is, has great taste in glasses.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 4, 2007)

indy500tchr said:


> got my hair cut and colored....i missed my red hair



I know what it's like to miss your hair being a certain way... specifically lengthwise. However, you pull off your new look very cutely... so I wouldn't worry too much, or at all


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

This is me, 5 minutes ago:




(Click on the pic for a bigger version)


----------



## saturdayasusual (Mar 4, 2007)

These are from a few days ago. Enjoy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 4, 2007)

saturdayasusual said:


> These are from a few days ago. Enjoy!




Gorgeous hair! Great pics


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 4, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> This is me, 5 minutes ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice face on a nice man


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 4, 2007)

saturdayasusual said:


> These are from a few days ago. Enjoy!



Amazing hair, girl... you're a beauty.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Mar 4, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gorgeous hair! Great pics



Thanks!


----------



## saturdayasusual (Mar 4, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Amazing hair, girl... you're a beauty.



Thanks, AM.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's me, from this am, in my new spring hoodie... 

View attachment am_pinkjeans01.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 4, 2007)

And out of it... I just thought this was a cute pic.

 

View attachment am_pinkjeans.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Nice face on a nice man


:bow: Thanx. :blush:


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 4, 2007)

saturdayasusual said:


> These are from a few days ago. Enjoy!



Yeah, seriously gorgeous hair is right! Beautiful.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 4, 2007)

AnnMarie, stunning as usual. I think I need to get a spring hoodie myself. Teach me how to pull off pigtails like you do? 

Aaand Timberwolf- nice to see a photo of your handsome face! Now I have a photo to go with the text.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 4, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> AnnMarie, stunning as usual. I think I need to get a spring hoodie myself. Teach me how to pull off pigtails like you do?
> 
> Aaand Timberwolf- nice to see a photo of your handsome face! Now I have a photo to go with the text.



Awww, thanks cutie. The secret to pigtails is putting them in, wearing them with a spring in your step and a big smile and never thinking twice about why they're there.  Approach it like "why SHOULDN'T I be wearing pigtails?"

I wear them in the summer a lot! and it was just sunny enough today to put me in the mood... so in they went this morning.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 4, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Awww, thanks cutie. The secret to pigtails is putting them in, wearing them with a spring in your step and a big smile and never thinking twice about why they're there.  Approach it like "why SHOULDN'T I be wearing pigtails?"
> 
> I wear them in the summer a lot! and it was just sunny enough today to put me in the mood... so in they went this morning.



I used to do braided ones, but the ponytail ones are just so cute! 
This isn't recent (like 3.5 years old), but it's the only one I have digital at the moment, and I wanted to share...


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 4, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I used to do braided ones, but the ponytail ones are just so cute!
> This isn't recent (like 3.5 years old), but it's the only one I have digital at the moment, and I wanted to share...



Awww, so cute!!!!!  You should totally wear the high ones... yup.


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 4, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I used to do braided ones, but the ponytail ones are just so cute!
> This isn't recent (like 3.5 years old), but it's the only one I have digital at the moment, and I wanted to share...



Very pretty, miss Lindsey Lohan.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 4, 2007)

Hee hee... thank you both! AM, when I give it a shot and it doesn't look _too_ bad, I'll snap a pic! (A little bad would be acceptable, lol.)


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 4, 2007)

Holy Marzoly I want a spring hoodie! Must.have.spring.hoodie.with.pigtails.now.

Looking good, gals!


----------



## UberAris (Mar 4, 2007)

saturdayasusual said:


> These are from a few days ago. Enjoy!



It may be bias... but... :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 4, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Holy Marzoly I want a spring hoodie! Must.have.spring.hoodie.with.pigtails.now.
> 
> Looking good, gals!



I know, it's cute as hell... I'm glad I picked it up! LOL


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 5, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Holy Marzoly I want a spring hoodie! Must.have.spring.hoodie.with.pigtails.now.
> 
> Looking good, gals!



they have lots of cute one's at fashion bug! i gots myself one with short sleeves too!


----------



## ItalianBBWlover (Mar 5, 2007)

Ann you are always beautiful....the number 1!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GPL (Mar 5, 2007)

saturdayasusual said:


> These are from a few days ago. Enjoy!



You are sooooooo pretty!!!:wubu: 
Thank you for posting, hun.
Take care.

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 5, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Holy Marzoly I want a spring hoodie! Must.have.spring.hoodie.with.pigtails.now.
> 
> Looking good, gals!



Thanks honey, and yes... go and buy!  



ItalianBBWlover said:


> Ann you are always beautiful....



Thanks very much, sweet of you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Here's me, from this am, in my new spring hoodie...




Oh my goodness... pink and brown are DEFINITELY your colors- it sets off your skin tone, hair and eyes beautifully


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 5, 2007)

We went out to breakfast yesterday morning, and my kids were being cute , so I took some pics...here's daughter Rachael and grandson Charlie. (Charlie was trying to ride piggy back on his mommie-and he is clearly getting too big to do that!)


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 5, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> We went out to breakfast yesterday morning, and my kids were being cute , so I took some pics...here's daughter Rachael and grandson Charlie. (Charlie was trying to ride piggy back on his mommie-and he is clearly getting too big to do that!)



Oh my god, these pictures are absolutely PRICELESS.


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 5, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Oh my god, these pictures are absolutely PRICELESS.



Awwww...thanks Blackjack!! *MUAH*


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 5, 2007)

saturdayasusual said:


> These are from a few days ago. Enjoy!



Wow! You are beautiful! I want your hair!!! Can I borrow it for a weekend??


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 6, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> We went out to breakfast yesterday morning, and my kids were being cute , so I took some pics...here's daughter Rachael and grandson Charlie. (Charlie was trying to ride piggy back on his mommie-and he is clearly getting too big to do that!)



These are destined for the really nice frames.  I LOVE that second one!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> We went out to breakfast yesterday morning, and my kids were being cute , so I took some pics...here's daughter Rachael and grandson Charlie. (Charlie was trying to ride piggy back on his mommie-and he is clearly getting too big to do that!)




That's one beautiful grandson you have.... we already knew Rachael is a beauty


----------



## Caine (Mar 6, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> We went out to breakfast yesterday morning, and my kids were being cute , so I took some pics...here's daughter Rachael and grandson Charlie. (Charlie was trying to ride piggy back on his mommie-and he is clearly getting too big to do that!)



Ahhhhh, lookat the little darlings!


----------



## GPL (Mar 6, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> We went out to breakfast yesterday morning, and my kids were being cute , so I took some pics...here's daughter Rachael and grandson Charlie. (Charlie was trying to ride piggy back on his mommie-and he is clearly getting too big to do that!)
> 
> Wow!
> These pics are very very cute, Sandie
> ...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 6, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's one beautiful grandson you have.... we already knew Rachael is a beauty





Caine said:


> Ahhhhh, lookat the little darlings!



Thanks, you guys! They are pretty cute, but them I'm biased.


----------



## GPL (Mar 6, 2007)

Another picture of me... 


GPL. 

View attachment Foto 31.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 8, 2007)

GPL said:


> Another picture of me...
> 
> 
> GPL.



Ahhh what a good looking man


----------



## Canonista (Mar 8, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


>



So you had your daugher when you were, what, nine?:shocked:


----------



## Rowan (Mar 8, 2007)

This was me weekend before last when my wonderful boyfriend and I went up to Maine.....Mmmmmm Lobster Roll... *droooool* lol 

View attachment P1010030.JPG


View attachment P1010026.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2007)

Rowan said:


> This was me weekend before last when my wonderful boyfriend and I went up to Maine.....Mmmmmm Lobster Roll... *droooool* lol




Very pretty, Rowan- I love the seashore


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 8, 2007)

Canonista said:


> So you had your daugher when you were, what, nine?:shocked:



Actually, she was 11.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 8, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Here's me, from this am, in my new spring hoodie...



I actually bought that, too.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 8, 2007)

Canonista said:


> So you had your daugher when you were, what, nine?:shocked:





BBWModel said:


> Actually, she was 11.



 (I have a very funny daughter.)

OK...best laugh I've had all day. Actually I had Rach when I was 20, and she had my sweet grandson when she was 20. Thanks for the compliment, Canonista.


----------



## GPL (Mar 8, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ahhh what a good looking man



Now I get the compliments from you 
Usually I give you the compliments:wubu: You are always breathtaking, Sasha!!

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Mar 8, 2007)

Rowan said:


> This was me weekend before last when my wonderful boyfriend and I went up to Maine.....Mmmmmm Lobster Roll... *droooool* lol



What a happy boyfriend he must be...

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

GPL said:


> Now I get the compliments from you
> Usually I give you the compliments:wubu: You are always breathtaking, Sasha!!
> 
> Tight hugs,
> GPL.


I know how you feel... We're not used to getting compliments...
But that is the risk of stepping out of the dark into the light...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 8, 2007)

Rowan said:


> This was me weekend before last when my wonderful boyfriend and I went up to Maine.....Mmmmmm Lobster Roll... *droooool* lol



Great pics of you. But...where's the pic of the lobster roll???


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I know how you feel... We're not used to getting compliments...
> But that is the risk of stepping out of the dark into the light...



I'm always willing to give you a compliment, Timberwolf


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Mar 8, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer ponders The Amazing Sideways-Indented Egg!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2007)

^^Hi ya hot boy


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 9, 2007)

HERRRROOOOO Fuzzy. Cute pic


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 9, 2007)

You know a fella is handsome when he continues to be so even when out of focus.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2007)

New thread started - check it out here! 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19693


----------

